# Ընդհանուր ֆորում > Քաղաքականություն > Միջազգային քաղաքականություն >  Հետպատերազմյան իրավիճակը Վրաստանում և նրա սահմաններից դուրս

## Վարպետ

:Wink: ) Ոնց որ ասում ա մոդերը, նենց էլ անում ենք :Smile: 

Մոդերատորական: Թեմայի հեղինակի թույլտվությամբ մի երկու բառ գրեմ (քաղցրացնեմ  :LOL: ): Այս թեմայում առաջարկում եմ քննարկել այն ամենն ինչ կապված է պատերազմի հետևանքների հետ՝ ներքաղաքական իրավիճակը Վրաստանում, տարբեր երկրների դիրքորոշումները կատարվածի վերաբերյալ, հնարավոր փոփոխությունները տարածաշրջանում և այլն:

----------


## Artgeo

Վիդեո և ֆոտո փաստեր ռուսական օկուպացիոն զորքերի Վրաստանում իրականացված դա=անությունների և թալանի վերաբերյալ:
http://siskhli.dyndns.tv/

----------


## Elmo

Ոնց նայում եմ, խաղաղ բնակչության մեջ, մենակ էս կիննա տուժել Վրաստանում: Մնացածը դերասաններ են, կամ լուրջ նկարներ չեն:

----------


## Katka

:Think: 


> Ոնց նայում եմ, խաղաղ բնակչության մեջ, մենակ էս կիննա տուժել Վրաստանում: Մնացածը դերասաններ են, կամ լուրջ նկարներ չեն:


Կարծում եմ էս են հարցը չի, որ կատակես, ավելի քան 2000 մարդ է զոհվել, , իսկ դու....
Ամեն դեպքում բավականին լուրջ հարց է կարծում եմ ,թե Ռուսաստանը կընդունի Աբխազիայի և Հարավ. Օսեթիայի անկախությունը, վերջին տվյալներով նրանք ոչ հա, ոչ չէ են ասել

----------


## Elmo

> Կարծում եմ էս են հարցը չի, որ կատակես, ավելի քան 2000 մարդ է զոհվել, , իսկ դու....


Մի հավատա 2000 զոհ ոչ մի կողմից էլ չի եղել: Նույնիս երկու կողմը միասին վերցրած + զինծառայողների տված զոհերը էդքան չեն:

----------


## Katka

> Մի հավատա 2000 զոհ ոչ մի կողմից էլ չի եղել: Նույնիս երկու կողմը միասին վերցրած + զինծառայողների տված զոհերը էդքան չեն:


Հավատալու կամ չհավատալու խնդիր չկա, ես կարծում եմ ավելին է տուժել, եթե նույնիսկ 2000 մարդ ֆիզիկապես չի մեռել հաստատ ավելին մեռել է հոգեպես: Դու երևի , աստված տա չտեսնես ,պատերազմ չես տեսել, չես զգացել ինչ է նշանակում ապրել վախով, սպասել, որ հիմա կրակելու են կամ տեսնես հարազատիդ մահը,դրա համար, բարեկամս պետք չի կատակել ուղղակի արի տեսնեք եթե ես ու դու լինեինք այս խաղի հիմնական խաղացողները, ինչ քայլեր կձեռնարկեինք, որպեսզի մին. կորուստներով հասնեինք հաջողության :Smile:

----------


## Elmo

> Հավատալու կամ չհավատալու խնդիր չկա, ես կարծում եմ ավելին է տուժել, եթե նույնիսկ 2000 մարդ ֆիզիկապես չի մեռել հաստատ ավելին մեռել է հոգեպես: Դու երևի , աստված տա չտեսնես ,պատերազմ չես տեսել, չես զգացել ինչ է նշանակում ապրել վախով, սպասել, որ հիմա կրակելու են կամ տեսնես հարազատիդ մահը,դրա համար, բարեկամս պետք չի կատակել ուղղակի արի տեսնեք եթե ես ու դու լինեինք այս խաղի հիմնական խաղացողները, ինչ քայլեր կձեռնարկեինք, որպեսզի մին. կորուստներով հասնեինք հաջողության


Տեսել եմ պատերազմ: Գորիսում եղել եմ, երբ ռմբակոծում էին: Ծառայել եմ ԼՂՀ-ում հենց Մոնթեի գնդում, առաջին գծում էլ սահման եմ պահել 1,5 տարի, վրես էլ մի քանի անգամ կրակել են, տեսել եմ պատերազմի հետքերը, տեսել եմ Աղդամը, ծառայել եմ պատերազմի մասնակիցների հետ, մարտական խաչի արժանացած մարտիկների հետ: Տեսել եմ 10 մետրի վրա ոնց ազերիները խփեցին համածառայողիս: Երկու եղբայրներս էլ պատերազմում զոհվել են: Ղարաբաղյան պատերազմի 5 տարիների ընթացքում զոհվել է 15 000 Հայ: Քո կարծիքով 5 օրյա պատերազմում զոհվել է այդ թվի 1/5 -ը՞: Աբսուրդ:

----------


## Razo

Ժողովուրդ շատ դաժանա... Մի հատ վիդեո եմ քաշում, ախր էդ Ռուսերը. լրիվ անարխիստ են:  :Cray:    Թաղեմ ձեզ...

----------


## Elmo

> Ժողովուրդ շատ դաժանա... Մի հատ վիդեո եմ քաշում, ախր էդ Ռուսերը. լրիվ անարխիստ են:    Թաղեմ ձեզ...


Ռուսները ճիշտ են արել: Ագրեսորին պետք է պատասխանել ագրեսիաով:

----------


## Katka

> Տեսել եմ պատերազմ: Գորիսում եղել եմ, երբ ռմբակոծում էին: Ծառայել եմ ԼՂՀ-ում հենց Մոնթեի գնդում, առաջին գծում էլ սահման եմ պահել 1,5 տարի, վրես էլ մի քանի անգամ կրակել են, տեսել եմ պատերազմի հետքերը, տեսել եմ Աղդամը, ծառայել եմ պատերազմի մասնակիցների հետ, մարտական խաչի արժանացած մարտիկների հետ: Տեսել եմ 10 մետրի վրա ոնց ազերիները խփեցին համածառայողիս: Երկու եղբայրներս էլ պատերազմում զոհվել են: Ղարաբաղյան պատերազմի 5 տարիների ընթացքում զոհվել է 15 000 Հայ: Քո կարծիքով 5 օրյա պատերազմում զոհվել է այդ թվի 1/5 -ը՞: Աբսուրդ:


Եթե վատ հուշեր առաջացրի, դե գիտես ...
Հա, հավատում եմ, հարձակումը եղել է հանկարծակի և անմեղ մարդկանց վրա, որոնք հաստատ զինված չէին:  Ու ինչպես միշտ տուժում են անմեղ մարդիկ, կարծում եմ ողջ կյանքում ինչքան էլ ուզենան պատերազմ տեսածները մոռանան, միևնույն է մնալու է մինչև վերջ, մեկը կորցրել է հորը, մյուսը մորը, մեկ ուրիշ....այսինքն ուրախ, երջանիկ կյանքը, որը կարծում եմ յուրաքանչյուրիս իրավունքն ու երազանքն է ունենալ, 5 օրում վերացան:
Իսկ խաղում են ինչի համար, տարածքի հզորության, ասող դառնալու համար, իսկ ով է խաղում Սահակաշվիլին դե թող զենքը վերցներ գնար ինքն էլ ջահել տղեքի հետ կռվեր, թե Բուշ ապուշը, որը բացի այն որ Իրաքում չգիտես ինչ իրավունքով ամերիկացի ջահել տղեքին սպանում ա, թե Ռայսը, որը կարծում եմ կյանքում իր որդուն չէր ուղղարկի Վրաստան կռվելու, դրա համար մինչև կյանքի վերջ իրան որդի չի լինելու, իսկ Ռուսական կողմի մասին..... կասեմ երբ սկսենք իսկական բանավեճ

----------


## Artgeo

> Ռուսները ճիշտ են արել: Ագրեսորին պետք է պատասխանել ագրեսիաով:


Ո՞ր ագրեսորի մասին է խոսքը:  :Think:  Էն, որ «երեխաներին են մորթել ու տանկի տակ գցե՞լ»

Ի դեպ, բավականին հետաքրքիր վերլուծություն
Յուլիա Լատինինա *Код доступа* *"Эхо Москвы"*

Տպագիր տարբերակ
http://www.echo.msk.ru/programs/code/534235-echo/
Աուդիո տարբերակ
Մաս առաջին 5.8 մբ
Մաս երկրորդ 6.9 մբ

----------


## Katka

> Ժողովուրդ շատ դաժանա... Մի հատ վիդեո եմ քաշում, ախր էդ Ռուսերը. լրիվ անարխիստ են:    Թաղեմ ձեզ...


Չէ հա մեկ էլ մասոններն ու հրեաներն են լավ :LOL: 

Ավելացվել է 1 րոպե անց



> Ո՞ր ագրեսորի մասին է խոսքը:  Էն, որ «երեխաներին են մորթել ու տանկի տակ գցե՞լ»
> 
> Ի դեպ, բավականին հետաքրքիր վերլուծություն
> Յուլիա Լատինինա *Код доступа* *"Эхо Москвы"*
> 
> Տպագիր տարբերակ
> http://www.echo.msk.ru/programs/code/534235-echo/
> Աուդիո տարբերակ
> Մաս առաջին 5.8 մբ
> Մաս երկրորդ 6.9 մբ


Դու էնքան վստահ ես խոսում ոնց որ ականատես լինես, ընկեր ջան անհիմն հայտարարություններ մի արա, 
մի բան հիշեցնեմ ինֆորմացիոն պատերազմ :Ok:

----------


## Razo

Բայց Էս ձև ?

----------


## Katka

Հա հենց էս ձև, ինչ անես :Think:

----------


## Elmo

> Ո՞ր ագրեսորի մասին է խոսքը:  Էն, որ «երեխաներին են մորթել ու տանկի տակ գցե՞լ»[/URL]


Մենք էլ ենք արել: Չգիտե՞ս մենք մորթել ենք կին, երեխա, հղի կին, անզեն մարդ: Տանկի տակ ենք քցել, բռնաբարել, գլուխները ցցին հաքցրել ենք ամեն ինչ էլ արել ենք: Ու լավ ենք արել, դա Սումգայիթի պատասխանն էր ազերիներին, որ երեխա էին խաշում, հղի կնոջը կտրում էին երեխա հանում: Ազերներն էլ ասում էին «հայը, որ երեխա ա մորթում, ուրեմն Բաքու կհասնի, փախեք»: Դա պատերազմա, աստճաններին նստած չինգաչունգ խաղալ չի:

----------


## Katka

> Մենք էլ ենք արել: Չգիտե՞ս մենք մորթել ենք կին, երեխա, հղի կին, անզեն մարդ: Տանկի տակ ենք քցել, բռնաբարել, գլուխները ցցին հաքցրել ենք ամեն ինչ էլ արել ենք: Ու լավ ենք արել, դա Սումգայիթի պատասխանն էր ազերիներին, որ երեխա էին խաշում, հղի կնոջը կտրում էին երեխա հանում: Ազերներն էլ ասում էին «հայը, որ երեխա ա մորթում, ուրեմն Բաքու կհասնի, փախեք»: Դա պատերազմա, աստճաններին նստած չինգաչունգ խաղալ չի:



Կարծում եմ լավ չեք արել, բայց մյուս կողմից այլընտրանք չունեիք, եթե վերադառնամ 
Հումանիտար կատաստրոֆային, պիտի նշեմ, որ լուծումը միանշանակ բարդ է լինելու :Think:

----------


## Elmo

> Կարծում եմ լավ չեք արել, բայց մյուս կողմից այլընտրանք չունեիք, եթե վերադառնամ 
> Հումանիտար կատաստրոֆային, պիտի նշեմ, որ լուծումը միանշանակ բարդ է լինելու


ՄԵՆՔ ասելով ինկատի ունեմ բոլորիս: Ես չեմ մասնակցել, ես փոքր եմ եղել եդ ժամանակ: Բայց արի ու եղբորը, կնոջը, ընկերոջը ձեռքերի վրա մահանալուց կոնտուզյա ստացած զինվորին ասա մի մորթի խաղաղ բնակչությանը: Իրա համար իրականությունը քանդվումա, ու աշխարհը դարնումա սև ու կարմիր: Ինքը ուզումա բոլորին մորթի, բա մի քանի ժամ առաջ իրա հարազատի ուղեղը ձեռքերի մեջ էր թախվում: Դրա համար պետք է նման ագրեսիա ծավալողին մորթել, իրա ազգն էլ արդեն ավտոմատ դառնումա ատելության թիրախ:

----------


## Katka

> ՄԵՆՔ ասելով ինկատի ունեմ բոլորիս: Ես չեմ մասնակցել, ես փոքր եմ եղել եդ ժամանակ: Բայց արի ու եղբորը, կնոջը, ընկերոջը ձեռքերի վրա մահանալուց կոնտուզյա ստացած զինվորին ասա մի մորթի խաղաղ բնակչությանը: Իրա համար իրականությունը քանդվումա, ու աշխարհը դարնումա սև ու կարմիր: Ինքը ուզումա բոլորին մորթի, բա մի քանի ժամ առաջ իրա հարազատի ուղեղը ձեռքերի մեջ էր թախվում: Դրա համար պետք է նման ագրեսիա ծավալողին մորթել, իրա ազգն էլ արդեն ավտոմատ դառնումա ատելության թիրախ:


Ես էլ ուզում էի հարցնեի հաստատ հայերը տենց բան արած են, գիտես մի քիչ կասկածում եմ քրիստոնյանն երն մի քիչ ուրիշ են, քան մուսուլմանները, նրան սկի իրանց կնոջը հղի վախտ կսպանեն...
Փաստորեն Գորիսը քո երազների քաղաքն ա :Hands Up:

----------


## Artgeo

> Մենք էլ ենք արել: Չգիտե՞ս մենք մորթել ենք կին, երեխա, հղի կին, անզեն մարդ: Տանկի տակ ենք քցել, բռնաբարել, գլուխները ցցին հաքցրել ենք ամեն ինչ էլ արել ենք: Ու լավ ենք արել, դա Սումգայիթի պատասխանն էր ազերիներին, որ երեխա էին խաշում, հղի կնոջը կտրում էին երեխա հանում: Ազերներն էլ ասում էին «հայը, որ երեխա ա մորթում, ուրեմն Բաքու կհասնի, փախեք»: Դա պատերազմա, աստճաններին նստած չինգաչունգ խաղալ չի:


էլմո, նույնը բանը ռուսները արել են Չեչենների հետ: Ու երբ չեչենները դուրս էին գալիս պատերազմելու, նրանց հայտարարում էին տեռռորիստներ:

Ո՞վ էր կազմակերպել Բեսլանը: Ո՞վ էր պայթեցնում բնակելի շենքերը Մոսկվայում: Ո՞ւմ արածն էր Նորդ-Օստը: Պուտինը պատասխան է տալու Ռուսաստանի առաջ, մարդկության առաջ, իր գործած մեղքերի համար, մի քանի հազար անմեղ զոհերի համար:

----------


## Katka

> էլմո, նույնը բանը ռուսները արել են Չեչենների հետ: Ու երբ չեչենները դուրս էին գալիս պատերազմելու, նրանց հայտարարում էին տեռռորիստներ:
> 
> Ո՞վ էր կազմակերպել Բեսլանը: Ո՞վ էր պայթեցնում բնակելի շենքերը Մոսկվայում: Ո՞ւմ արածն էր Նորդ-Օստը: Պուտինը պատասխան է տալու Ռուսաստանի առաջ, մարդկության առաջ, իր գործած մեղքերի համար, մի քանի հազար անմեղ զոհերի համար:


Իսկ դու էտ վախտ Ռուսասատանում Չեչնիայից շպիոն էիր :LOL: 
Ընկեր ջան, անհիմն հայտարարություններ մի արա կամ եթե անում ես բեր փաստեր, սա էն հարցը չի, որ բլա-բլա - բլա անենք ու մարդկանց ապատեղեկացնենք, ապրես որ ունես քո կարծիքը, բայց փորձիր հիմնավորել այն փաստերով :Angry2:

----------


## Elmo

> էլմո, նույնը բանը ռուսները արել են Չեչենների հետ: Ու երբ չեչենները դուրս էին գալիս պատերազմելու, նրանց հայտարարում էին տեռռորիստներ:
> 
> Ո՞վ էր կազմակերպել Բեսլանը: Ո՞վ էր պայթեցնում բնակելի շենքերը Մոսկվայում: Ո՞ւմ արածն էր Նորդ-Օստը: Պուտինը պատասխան է տալու Ռուսաստանի առաջ, մարդկության առաջ, իր գործած մեղքերի համար, մի քանի հազար անմեղ զոհերի համար:


Դու Սահակաշվիլիի արարքը գնահատի, դու Պուրինի հետ ի՞նչ գործ ունես: Ռուսաստանի դարդերն էլ ա քեզ տված: Կոնդոլն էլ աջ ու ձախ Բուշի հետ սաղի վրա բոմբ ա քցում, ի՞նչ: Հայաստանում լիքը մարդասպան կա, բայց ոչ մեկ ինձ ձեռք չի տալիս: Հիմա որ մեկը ինձ սադրի ուղարկի դրանցից մեկի «ոտը տրորելու» բնականաբար նա էլ ինձ կսկսի մորթել, ուրեմն ո՞վ ա մեղավոր: Կրետի բունը չոփ եք կոխել հիմա էլ լացուկոծը դրել եք թե մեզ սպանում են:

----------


## Artgeo

> Իսկ դու էտ վախտ Ռուսասատանում Չեչնիայից շպիոն էիր
> Ընկեր ջան, անհիմն հայտարարություններ մի արա կամ եթե անում ես բեր փաստեր, սա էն հարցը չի, որ բլա-բլա - բլա անենք ու մարդկանց ապատեղեկացնենք, ապրես որ ունես քո կարծիքը, բայց փորձիր հիմնավորել այն փաստերով


Ի՞նչ փաստերի մասին է խոսքը: Այն որ Ռուսաստանում պետական մակարդակով չեն սիրում կովկասցիներին բազմիցս ապացուցված է անմեղ զոհերով՝ դա=ան սպանություններով ու ծեծերով: Այն, որ Պուտինի նպատակը բացարձակապես «ռուս քաղաքացիների» պաշտպանությունը չէր, կարծում եմ նույնպես ապացուցման կարիք չունի: Պուտինը ունի միայն մեկ խնդիր: Վախեցնել Հայաստանի, Բելոռուսի, Ուզբեկստանի, Տաջիկստանի նման երկրներին, որ հանկարծ չհամարձակվեն հետևել Ուկրայինայի, Վրաստանի և Մոլդովայի օրինակին:

----------


## Katka

> 


Կարծում եմ սահակաշվիլին էս պարտիայում ուղղակի պեշկա է, բացի այդ կարծում եմ նրա հոգեկանը հիմա էն վիճակում չի, որ ինչ-որ բան որոշի կամ անի, :Sad: Տխուր է , բայց փաստ է, պատկերացրեք Պուտինին կամ Մեդվեդևին գալստուկ ծամելիս :LOL: 
Հիմա կարևորը Ռուսաստանը նենց անի, որ պեշկան գարդե չդառնա :Think:

----------


## Artgeo

> Դու Սահակաշվիլիի արարքը գնահատի, դու Պուրինի հետ ի՞նչ գործ ունես: Ռուսաստանի դարդերն էլ ա քեզ տված: Կոնդոլն էլ աջ ու ձախ Բուշի հետ սաղի վրա բոմբ ա քցում, ի՞նչ: Հայաստանում լիքը մարդասպան կա, բայց ոչ մեկ ինձ ձեռք չի տալիս: Հիմա որ մեկը ինձ սադրի ուղարկի դրանցից մեկի «ոտը տրորելու» բնականաբար նա էլ ինձ կսկսի մորթել, ուրեմն ո՞վ ա մեղավոր: Կրետի բունը չոփ եք կոխել հիմա էլ լացուկոծը դրել եք թե մեզ սպանում են:


Հարավային Օսեթիան Վրաստանի տարածք է ու Թբիլիսին իրավունք ուներ այնտեղ վերականգնելու սահմանադրական կարգը: Ճիշտ այնպես ինչպես Կրեմլը վերականգնեց Չեչնյայում:

----------


## Katka

> Ի՞նչ փաստերի մասին է խոսքը: Այն որ Ռուսաստանում պետական մակարդակով չեն սիրում կովկասցիներին բազմիցս ապացուցված է անմեղ զոհերով՝ դա=ան սպանություններով ու ծեծերով: Այն, որ Պուտինի նպատակը բացարձակապես «ռուս քաղաքացիների» պաշտպանությունը չէր, կարծում եմ նույնպես ապացուցման կարիք չունի: Պուտինը ունի միայն մեկ խնդիր: Վախեցնել Հայաստանի, Բելոռուսի, Ուզբեկստանի, Տաջիկստանի նման երկրներին, որ հանկարծ չհամարձակվեն հետևել Ուկրայինայի, Վրաստանի և Մոլդովայի օրինակին:


Պուտինը և մնացած մեծ տերությունները ունեն մեկ նպատակ ինչքան հնարավոր է արագ դիրքեր ամրապնեդել և հզորանալ, մենք և մնացած վերոնշյալ երկրները շատ փոքր ենք ինչ -որ բան անելու համար: Դու մի կարծիր ամերիկամետ իմ ընկեր, որ ամերիկան Կովկասում դեմոկրատիա է ամրապնդում: Ամերիկան ուզում է ինքը լինի ամենա ամենան: Դե որ ամերիկան էդպես բարի է թող ցեղասպանությոնն ընդունի, չէ որ նրա առաքելությունն դեմոկրատիան է:

----------


## Elmo

> Հարավային Օսեթիան Վրաստանի տարածք է ու Թբիլիսին իրավունք ուներ այնտեղ վերականգնելու սահմանադրական կարգը: Ճիշտ այնպես ինչպես Կրեմլը վերականգնեց Չեչնյայում:


Ստալիննա չէ՞ ասել որ Վրաստանի տարածք է: Օսերը ընդեղ ապրում էին դեռևս են ժամանակ, երբ Վրաստան չկար: Օսիան էնքանով ա Վրաստանի տարածք, ինչքանով Ղարաբաղը՝ ադրբեջանի: Ու նույինսկ եթե իրա տարածք էլ ա , գրադով խփելը ճիշտ ե՞ս համարում: Եթե հա, ուրեմն մարտի 1-ին ոչ մի արտառոց բան չի եղել: Սերժը իրա տարածքում հալալից մարդ ա սպանել:

----------


## Katka

> Ստալիննա չէ՞ ասել որ Վրաստանի տարածք է: Օսերը ընդեղ ապրում էին դեռևս են ժամանակ, երբ Վրաստան չկար: Օսիան էնքանով ա Վրաստանի տարածք, ինչքանով Ղարաբաղը՝ ադրբեջանի: Ու նույինսկ եթե իրա տարածք էլ ա , գրադով խփելը ճիշտ ե՞ս համարում: Եթե հա, ուրեմն մարտի 1-ին ոչ մի արտառոց բան չի եղել: Սերժը իրա տարածքում հալալից մարդ ա սպանել:


Մենակ Օսիա մի ասա, Օսեթիա, Հարավային Օսեթիա

----------


## Artgeo

> Ստալիննա չէ՞ ասել որ Վրաստանի տարածք է: Օսերը ընդեղ ապրում էին դեռևս են ժամանակ, երբ Վրաստան չկար: Օսիան էնքանով ա Վրաստանի տարածք, ինչքանով Ղարաբաղը՝ ադրբեջանի:


Նախ սկսենք նրանից, որ դու այնքան էլ լավ ծանոթ չես պատմությանը: Ի դեպ, ես նույնպես: Սակայն այն հարցերը, որոնց շուրջ սովորաբար բանավիճում եմ, ուսումնասիրում եմ ու նոր սկսում պնդումներ անել: Ստալինը չի ասել, որ Հարավային Օսեթեիան Վրաստանի տարածք է: Ստալինը արհեստականորեն ստեղծել է Հարավային ու Հյուսիսային Օսեթիաներ: Գոնե քարտեզները նայի ու համեմատի Օսեթիայի տեղադրվածության հետ:
http://www.euratlas.com/
Ցխինվալիի ռեգիոնը գրեթե միշտ եղել է Վրաստանի կազմում, իսկ Օսեթիան Ռոկիի թունելից այն կողմ է:



> Ու նույինսկ եթե իրա տարածք էլ ա , գրադով խփելը ճիշտ ե՞ս համարում: Եթե հա, ուրեմն մարտի 1-ին ոչ մի արտառոց բան չի եղել: Սերժը իրա տարածքում հալալից մարդ ա սպանել:


Նախ սկսենք նրանից, որ Պուտինը զենք է կիռարել խաղաղ բնակչության դեմ, իսկ Սահակաշվիլին 4-6 =ամ շուտ հրադադար է հայտարարել, թողել, որ խաղաղ բնակչությունը լքի Ցխինվալիի ռեգիոնը և հետո նոր միայն սկսել պատերազմել սեպարատիստների հետ, որոնք վերջին երկու շաբաթը կրակում էին վրացակն գյուղերի վրա:
Ինչ վերաբերվում է մարտի 1-ի դեպքերին, ապա չեմ կարծում, որ դա պատերազմական գորխողություններ էին, դա չընտրված մարդասպանի գործողություններ էին ուղղված խաղաղ ցուցարարների դեմ:

----------


## Katka

http://top.rbc.ru/society/08/08/2008/216916.shtml
http://fandag.ru/news/2008-07-22-127
Արժե այցելել, կա պատմություն...

Ավելացվել է 2 րոպե անց
Իսկ ինչ լուծում եք տեսնում??? :Think:

----------


## Elmo

> Նախ սկսենք նրանից, որ դու այնքան էլ լավ ծանոթ չես պատմությանը: Ի դեպ, ես նույնպես: Սակայն այն հարցերը, որոնց շուրջ սովորաբար բանավիճում եմ, ուսումնասիրում եմ ու նոր սկսում պնդումներ անել: Ստալինը չի ասել, որ Հարավային Օսեթեիան Վրաստանի տարածք է: Ստալինը արհեստականորեն ստեղծել է Հարավային ու Հյուսիսային Օսեթիաներ: Գոնե քարտեզները նայի ու համեմատի Օսեթիայի տեղադրվածության հետ:
> http://www.euratlas.com/
> Ցխինվալիի ռեգիոնը գրեթե միշտ եղել է Վրաստանի կազմում, իսկ Օսեթիան Ռոկիի թունելից այն կողմ է:
> 
> Նախ սկսենք նրանից, որ Պուտինը զենք է կիռարել խաղաղ բնակչության դեմ, իսկ Սահակաշվիլին 4-6 =ամ շուտ հրադադար է հայտարարել, թողել, որ խաղաղ բնակչությունը լքի Ցխինվալիի ռեգիոնը և հետո նոր միայն սկսել պատերազմել սեպարատիստների հետ, որոնք վերջին երկու շաբաթը կրակում էին վրացակն գյուղերի վրա:
> Ինչ վերաբերվում է մարտի 1-ի դեպքերին, ապա չեմ կարծում, որ դա պատերազմական գորխողություններ էին, դա չընտրված մարդասպանի գործողություններ էին ուղղված խաղաղ ցուցարարների դեմ:


Քո տրամաբանությամբ առաջնորվելով կարելի է արդարացնել Սերժին, և Ղարաբաղը տալ ադրբեջանին: Ծափահարում եմ:

----------


## Katka

> Քո տրամաբանությամբ առաջնորվելով կարելի է արդարացնել Սերժին, և Ղարաբաղը տալ ադրբեջանին: Ծափահարում եմ:


Ժողովուրդ թեմայի վերնագիրը կարդացեք, հերիք սերժի անունը հոլովեք, բացեք թեմա քննադատենք Սերժին, սերժականներին և անտիսերժականներին
Մի հետաքրքիր թեմա գտա էնել էլի բերեցիք կաշա սարքեցիք :Angry2:

----------


## Elmo

> Ժողովուրդ թեմայի վերնագիրը կարդացեք, հերիք սերժի անունը հոլովեք, բացեք թեմա քննադատենք Սերժին, սերժականներին և անտիսերժականներին
> Մի հետաքրքիր թեմա գտա էնել էլի բերեցիք կաշա սարքեցիք


Հարցը նրանում ա որ Սահակաշվիլին էլ էր ժամանակ տվել հեռանալու, հետո ասել էր զենք չեմ կիրառի ու հարձակվել էր: Սերժն էլ էր ժամանակ տվել հեռանալու, ասել էր զենք չեմ կիրառի ու կիրառել էր: Արթուրը պաշպանում ա Սահակաշվիլիին իսկ Սերժին մարդասպան ա համարում:
Արթ պատկերացրա քեզ 5 օր ժամանակ են տալիս տանիցդ հեռանալու, եթե չհեռանաս, ուրեմն քո դեմ կարելի ա արդարացված բռնություն գործադրե՞լ: Եդ մարդկանց ո՞նց են ժամանակ տվել իրանց տներից գնալու, ու՞ր գնան իրանց տներից, կամ խի՞ ենթարկվեն քո Սահակաշվիլիին, կամ իրանք ընտրել են էդ Սահակին որ ենթարկվեն: Մի հար մտածի գրելուց առաջ:

----------


## Katka

Ժողովուրդ կարող է կրկնեվեմ, բայց Սահակաշվիլին պեշկա է , խաղաքար, որին ոնց ուզում ֆռցնում են: Դա իհարկե ավելի վատ է, քանի որ երբ գործ ես ունենում առողջ բանականություն ունեցող և անկախ մարդու հետ ցանկացած հարցում ինչքան էլ, որ հարցը դժվար էլինում , լուծում կարաս գտնես, բայց անխելք մարդկանց հետ, որ սեփական թիկնապահներից փախչում է դա վատ է, Սահակաշվիլին եթե իրան համարում է վրացի, թող վրացերեն խոսի, մենք չենք կասկածում իրա կարողությունների վրա: 
Իսկ եթե ինքը ուզում է միաձուլվել ու դառնալ ԱՄՆ-ի գաղութը թող, բայց թող իրանից թույլերին իրա հիմարությունները կրկնել չստիպի,
Հույս ունեմ պատմությունն այդ վարվռին չի մոռանա :Angry2:

----------


## Artgeo

> Քո տրամաբանությամբ առաջնորվելով կարելի է արդարացնել Սերժին, և Ղարաբաղը տալ ադրբեջանին: Ծափահարում եմ:


Բացարձակապես: Արցախի պատմական ու իրավաբանական հիմքերը տարբերվում են Ցխինվալիի ռեգիոնից:

Ու նորից եմ կրկնում: Հարվային Օսեթիան արհեստականորեն ստեղծված միավոր է: Այդպիսի բան գոյություն չի ունեցել: Իսկ Ստալինը մեեեծ վնաս է տվել հենց Վրաստանին, այդպիսի միավոր ստեղծելով:

----------


## Elmo

> Բացարձակապես: Արցախի պատմական ու իրավաբանական հիմքերը տարբերվում են Ցխինվալիի ռեգիոնից:
> 
> Ու նորից եմ կրկնում: Հարվային Օսեթիան արհեստականորեն ստեղծված միավոր է: Այդպիսի բան գոյություն չի ունեցել: Իսկ Ստալինը մեեեծ վնաս է տվել հենց Վրաստանին, այդպիսի միավոր ստեղծելով:


Հասկանում ես ինչի մասին եմ խոսում թ՞ե պնդում ես քոնը:
Ավելի պարզ գրեմ: Սահակաշվիլիի աննորմալությունը կայանում է՝

1. Ռազմական ճանապարհով խնդրի լուծում տալը, առավել ևս, եթե օրենքով այդ տարածքները Վրաստանինն են(իր ասելով) կարելի էր օրենքով անել:
2. Օլիպիադաի ժամանակ ռազմական գործողություններ ծավալելը, դրանով իսկ ջղայնացնելով աշխարհի գերհզորներից՝ Չինաստանին, որի հետ սկի ԱՄՆ չի ուզում կոնֆլիկտ ունենա:
3. Նախօրեին հայտարարելը, որ չի կիրառի ռազմական ուժ, հետո ստորաբար անսպասելի հարձակվելը:
4. ԱՄՆ-ի պես տափակ, ստոր ու սադրիչ պետության վրա հույս դնելը:
5. Ռուսաստանի պես հզոր ու ջղայն պետությանը ստիպելը, որ գերհզոր բանակը մտցնի Վրաստան:
6. Վրացական բանակին 100% ջախջախման ուղարկելը, որի արդյունքում եղան բազմաթիվ զոհեր, ու վրացական բանակի գույքի 1/5-ը Ռուսաստանը վերցրեց իրեն, կամ պաթացրեց:
7. Շարունակական սադրանքները, որի արդյունքում Ռուսաստանի ներվերը վերջնական կանջատվեն ու Վրաստանը կարողա դառնա Չեչնյա 2:

Ի՞նչ  ասեմ Արթուր ջան սա քո կարծիքով իմաստուն պրեզիդենտի իմաստուն արարքա՞: 
Դա նույննա, որ մենք, մեր նախագահի հրամանով, հարձակվենք Թուրքիայի վրա, որ պատմական Հայաստանը վերցնենք հետ: Դու նման հրաման տվող նախագահին իմաստուն կհամարեի՞ր:

----------


## Artgeo

Որոշ կետերում համաձայն եմ, որոշներում ոչ, մի քանի կետ մի փոքր անհասկանալի է: Բայց դեռ չեմ խորանա: Կգրեմ վերջին մասի վերաբերյալ: +ամանակը ամեն ինչ ցույց կտալ:

----------


## Elmo

> Որոշ կետերում համաձայն եմ, որոշներում ոչ, մի քանի կետ մի փոքր անհասկանալի է: Բայց դեռ չեմ խորանա: Կգրեմ վերջին մասի վերաբերյալ: +ամանակը ամեն ինչ ցույց կտալ:


Ապրես մի քիչ սպասենք տենանք ով ում: Բայց ԱՄՆ-ից էլ ա վախենալ պետք շատ բանսարկու պետությունա: Մեկ էլ տեսար Պուտինի փոխարեն Սահակաշվիլի հեղափոխեցին Մոսկվայում:

----------


## Philosopher

> Բացարձակապես: Արցախի պատմական ու իրավաբանական հիմքերը տարբերվում են Ցխինվալիի ռեգիոնից:


Մի քիչ կկիսվե՞ս գիտելիքներովդ: Ո՞նց, ե՞րբ, ինչո՞վ և այլն: Մենք էլ ենք մարդ :Smile:

----------


## ChildOfTheSky

> Մի քիչ կկիսվե՞ս գիտելիքներովդ: Ո՞նց, ե՞րբ, ինչո՞վ և այլն: Մենք էլ ենք մարդ


http://www.akumb.am/showthread.php?p...85#post1026685 Վստահ եմ` Արթուրը կարող է ավելացնել ևս մի քանիսը;

----------


## Philosopher

> http://www.akumb.am/showthread.php?p...85#post1026685 Վստահ եմ` Արթուրը կարող է ավելացնել ևս մի քանիսը;


Խոսքը իրավաբանական ու պատմական տարբերությունների մասին էր: Քո բերած հղումը քիչ առնչություն ունի դրանց հետ :Smile:

----------


## ChildOfTheSky

> Խոսքը իրավաբանական ու պատմական տարբերությունների մասին էր: Քո բերած հղումը քիչ առնչություն ունի դրանց հետ


Համաձայն չեմ. գրածիցս կարելի հանգել հենց իրավական հիմքերի տարբերությանը: Պատմականը թողնում եմ Արթուրին  :Wink:  :

----------


## Philosopher

> Համաձայն չեմ. գրածիցս կարելի հանգել հենց իրավական հիմքերի տարբերությանը: Պատմականը թողնում եմ Արթուրին  :


Հեշտը թողեցիր Արթուրին, քեզ դժվարը հա՞ :LOL: 

Ոչ, եղբայր, ոչ: Իրավականը այլ կատեգորիա է ու քաղաքական վերլուծությունները ոչ միշտ են համարժեք իրավական վերլուծություններին ու ոչ միշտ են մեր թեթև ձեքով փոխարինում նրանց :Wink:

----------


## ChildOfTheSky

> Հեշտը թողեցիր Արթուրին, քեզ դժվարը հա՞
> 
> Ոչ, եղբայր, ոչ: Իրավականը այլ կատեգորիա է ու քաղաքական վերլուծությունները ոչ միշտ են համարժեք իրավական վերլուծություններին ու ոչ միշտ են մեր թեթև ձեքով փոխարինում նրանց


Ինչքան էլ իրավական վերլուծությունը ճիշտ լինի ու հիմնված օրենքի վրա, այն կարելի է շրջանցել քաղաքական ճարտասանության հարուստ բառապաշարով: Վրաստանի իշխանությունը իրավական հիմքերով պնդում է տարածքային ամբողջականության վերականգնման համար ռազմական գործողությունների սկսման արդարացիությունը, Ռուսաստանի իշխանությունը քաղաքական լեկսիկոնի ճկունությամբ գնահատում է իր գործողությունները «խաղաղության պարտադրում»՝ այս կերպ արդարացնելով իր գործողությունները: Քաղաքական վերլուծության ու իրավական վերլուծության արդյունքը միևնույնն է՝ քաղաքականը:

----------


## Philosopher

> Ինչքան էլ իրավական վերլուծությունը ճիշտ լինի ու հիմնված օրենքի վրա, այն կարելի է շրջանցել քաղաքական ճարտասանության հարուստ բառապաշարով: Վրաստանի իշխանությունը իրավական հիմքերով պնդում է տարածքային ամբողջականության վերականգնման համար ռազմական գործողությունների սկսման արդարացիությունը, Ռուսաստանի իշխանությունը քաղաքական լեկսիկոնի ճկունությամբ գնահատում է իր գործողությունները «խաղաղության պարտադրում»՝ այս կերպ արդարացնելով իր գործողությունները: Քաղաքական վերլուծության ու իրավական վերլուծության արդյունքը միևնույնն է՝ քաղաքականը:


Ապրես, բայց խոսքը էդ մասին չի: Իսկ հիմա արի միասին խնդրենք Արթուրին ներկայացնել Ղարաբյան ու Հարավ-Օսեթական խնդիրների *պատմական* ու *իրավական* տարբերությունները :Smile:

----------


## ChildOfTheSky

Արթ, քո հերթն ա, ինձ հետ չեն համաձայնվում:

----------


## Artgeo

> Արթ, քո հերթն ա, ինձ հետ չեն համաձայնվում:


Ինձ հետ էլ չի համաձայնվի, նպատակը լսելը չի:  :Smile: 

Հայկ, չեմ վիճաբանելու: Իմ կողմից թեման փակված է:

----------


## Philosopher

> Ինձ հետ էլ չի համաձայնվի, նպատակը լսելը չի: 
> 
> Հայկ, չեմ վիճաբանելու: Իմ կողմից թեման փակված է:


Նախագահիցդ փաստորեն նաև խոսելու ու մտածելու ձև ես սովորել հա՞ :Wink:  Եթե բան ես ասում, հիմնավորի, իսկ եթե հիմնավորում չունես, ոչ մեկին մի մեղադրի դրա համար ու ամեն անգամ նատոյա-կոնդոլիզայական շուխուռ դնելուց մտածի. "Բո որ հարցնեն`էդ ո՞նց" :Wink:  Մեզ էլ խնայի, էլի, էլ պատմություն-բանից մի խոսի :Smile: 

Ի դեպ, էն օրը դու live համաձայնեցիր, որ Ալիևն էլ Ղարաբաղի վրա հարձակվելու իրավունք ունի քո տրամաբանությամբ, էլ ինչ պատմություն, ինչ իրավունք, բան :Smile:

----------


## Artgeo

> Նախագահիցդ փաստորեն նաև խոսելու ու մտածելու ձև ես սովորել հա՞ Եթե բան ես ասում, հիմնավորի, իսկ եթե հիմնավորում չունես, ոչ մեկին մի մեղադրի դրա համար ու ամեն անգամ նատոյա-կոնդոլիզայական շուխուռ դնելուց մտածի. "Բո որ հարցնեն`էդ ո՞նց" Մեզ էլ խնայի, էլի, էլ պատմություն-բանից մի խոսի
> 
> Ի դեպ, էն օրը դու live համաձայնեցիր, որ Ալիևն էլ Ղարաբաղի վրա հարձակվելու իրավունք ունի քո տրամաբանությամբ, էլ ինչ պատմություն, ինչ իրավունք, բան


Հիմա էլ եմ հաստատում ասածս: Հարձակվելու իրավունք ունի ցանկացած պետություն: Այլ հարց է, որ իրավունք բառն է մի փոքր անհաջող: 
Բացի դրանից Վրաստանի վրա է հարձակվել Ռուսաստանը:

Վերջ: Առայ=մ այս թեմայում էլ գրելիք չունեմ: 
Ի դեպ, հանդիպմանը նույնպես չեմ խոսելու այս թեմայի շուրջ: Որևէ մեկի տրամադրությունը հարամելու ցանկություն չկա:

----------


## Philosopher

> Հիմա էլ եմ հաստատում ասածս: Հարձակվելու իրավունք ունի ցանկացած պետություն: Այլ հարց է, որ իրավունք բառն է մի փոքր անհաջող: 
> Բացի դրանից Վրաստանի վրա է հարձակվել Ռուսաստանը:
> 
> Վերջ: Առայ=մ այս թեմայում էլ գրելիք չունեմ: 
> Ի դեպ, հանդիպմանը նույնպես չեմ խոսելու այս թեմայի շուրջ: Որևէ մեկի տրամադրությունը հարամելու ցանկություն չկա:


Ու բացի դրանից էլ Բուշն էլ Հնդկաստանի վարչապետն ա՞, Վաշինգտոնն էլ` ռուս ցա՞ր, Սահակաշվիլին էլ` հերո՞ս :Smile: 

Շոուին էլ չափ կա :Wink:

----------


## Chuk

*Մոդերատորական: Օֆֆտոպը և մանր խայթոցին դադարեցրեք:*

----------


## Վիշապ

Հաճախ հնչում են ինչ–որ տեղ պարզունակ մեկնաբանություններ՝ թե Սահակաշվիլին արկածախնդրորեն հարձակվեց խաղաղ օսերի վրա, օսերը չեն ուզում վրացիների հետ ապրել, որ դա իրավական նորմերից դուրս էր, պատմական վարկածներ, և այլն…
Կարծում եմ այս իրադարձությունները կրկին ապացուցեցին, որ ճիշտը ոչ թե իրավականն է, կամ պատմականն է, կամ միջազգային ինչ որ նորմերն ու պարտավորություններն են այլ ճիշտը ուժեղն է։ Ուժեղի մոտ միշտ էլ թույլն է մեղավոր։ ՎԵ՛ՐՋ։ Իսկ այդ իրավական ու պատմական բլա բլա բլաները կարելի է ամեն ձևի շուռումուռ տալ միայն թե ուժեղը ճիշտ դուրս գա։ Վերջին հաշվով ուժեղը կասի և ասում է՝ այսպես է պետք ու վերջ, ինչպես Ռուսաստանի պարագայում ենք տեսնում։ Եթե հիշում եք, վերջերս Ադրբեջանում և Հայաստանում Ռուսաստանի դեսպանները ասուլիսի ժամանակ պատասխանում էին, որ օս ժողովուրդը այսպես, այնպես, չեն ուզում, այպես են ուզում, որ Ռուսաստանը թույլ չի տա նրանց նկատմամբ ոտնձգություններ, լո լո լո՜, մինչդեռ լրագրողների այն հարցին թե՝ արդյո՞ք Ղարաբաղի հարցում էլ է այդպես, ապա դեսպանները պատասխանեցին, որ *ՈՉ*, Ղարաբաղի հարցում *իրենք* գտնում են որ պետք է առաջնորդվել Մինսկի ձևաչափերով, այսինքն բառացիորեն *Ռուսաստանը ոնց կարծում է, այդպես պիտի լինի*։ Իսկ դուք խորացել եք իրավունքների ու պատմության մեջ։ 
Իմիջայլոց նկատենք, որ Ռուսաստանը չի շտապում տարածաշրջանում հավասարակշռություն ստեղծել, անընդհատ զորքեր է ֆռռացնում Վրաստանի տարածքում, դիվերսիայի, լրտեսության մեղադրանքներ է ներկայացնում և այլն… Նման է, որ Ռուսաստանը դեռ չի հագեցել տարածաշրջանում իր բազուկները ցույց տալուց, ու անկասկած առիթներ է փնտրում Սահակաշվիլուն վերջնականապես ինչ–որ կերպ (բարոյապես, ֆիզիկապես) ոչնչացնելու ու իր վերջնական իշխանությունը Վրաստանում հաստատելու համար։
Ինչ վերաբերում է Սահակաշվիլու արկածախնդրությանը, ապա ես խիստ կասկածում եմ թե նրա արկածախնդիր լինելուն, թե ԱՄՆ–ի կողմից նրան հրահրելու վարկածին։
Նաև կասկածում եմ օսեթների վրացիների հետ գենետիկորեն անհամատեղելի լինելու վարկածին։ Սա մի կաթիլ մեղրի պատմությունն է զարգացել։ Իսկ զարգացել է, որովհետև քաղաքական ուժերը թույլ են տվել, նույնիսկ ավելին՝ կրակի վրա յուղ են ավելացրել։ Ում շահերի համա՞ր՝ միարժեքորեն Ռուսաստանի։ Եվ հավանական եմ համարում, որ օսերի կողմից այնքան են «համը հանել» որ տաքարյուն Սահակաշվիլին այլընտրանք չի ունեցել։ Գուցե սխալվել է, դժվար է ասել, բայց էլի ասում եմ, ինչ էլ աներ, պարտվելու էր, գուցե ավելի վատ լիներ, եթե Օսեթիայի ու Աբխազիայի խառնաշփոթը տևեր անվերջ։ Գուցե պետք էր ռուսաստանի ճորտը դառնալ ու վե՞րջ… Համենայն դեպս քաղաքականության տեսանկյունից Սահակաշվիլին գործեց կոպիտ սխալներով, նա փորձեց լինել ազնիվ, բայց քաղաքականության մեջ ազնվությունը համարժեք է հիմարությանը, իսկ դրանից օգտվում են թշնամիները։ Իսկ Ռուսաստանի շահերի հետ պետք է այնուամենայնիվ հաշվի նստել ինչքան էլ որ դառը թվա, այդ ատոմային գերտերությունը չի ներում, որ իր հետ հաշվի չեն նստում, մանավանդ հենց իր սահմանի երկրները։ Կամ էլ պիտի միանալ Եվրոպայի կողմից Ռուսաստանը քայքայելու փորձերին, բայց այնպես որ Ռուսաստանը ուշ գլխի ընկնի :Tongue:  Դրա համար դիվանագիտական ճկունություններ են պետք, մի քանի ողորմելի «գրադով» ոչնչի չես հասնի :Wink:

----------


## Madlen

Վիշապ լիովին համաձայն եմ... :Cool:

----------


## dvgray

Հարգելի Վիշապ
Ինչից ելնելով ես կանգ առել այդ կետում: Ժամանակավոր իրադրություն է: 
Տեսնենք թե ինչ կլինի ապագայում: Միայն ասեմ, որ լրջորեն շրջանառվում է Վրաստանին արագացված կարգով ՆԱՏՈ ընդունելու տարբերակը: Իսկ Արևելյան Եվրոպանի երկրները  /առաջին հեևթին սլավոնական Լեհաստանը  :LOL: / արդեն իրենք են ընկել ԱՄՆ-ի ոտքերը, որ իրենց երկրներում /Չեխիա/ հակաօդային պաշտպանության նորագույն ռադարներ տեղադրելու համար: 
Շատ մի շտապեք: Պատմությունը մեկ օրում չի կերտվում: Երբեմն մեկ կամ մի քանի օրում է իրացվում, սակայն կերտվում է բավականին երկար:
…
Այսքանը  մի ավել քայլ էր ԱՄՆ-ի և Եվրոպայի կողմից առանց ավելորդ միտինգայնության հակաօդային համակարգերը տեղադրել Ռուսների, իսկ Աֆղանստանում ՝ չինացիքի քթի տակ:

----------


## Elmo

> Այսքանը  մի ավել քայլ էր ԱՄՆ-ի և Եվրոպայի կողմից առանց ավելորդ միտինգայնության հակաօդային համակարգերը տեղադրել Ռուսների, իսկ Աֆղանստանում ՝ չինացիքի քթի տակ:


Եվ այդպիսով այդ երկրները մտան Ռուսաստանի և Չինաստանի պլանային նշանակետերի մեջ:

Բացատրություն:
Պլանային նշանակետ - հակառակորդի կարևոր ռազմական և/կամ ստրատեգիական նշանակության օբյեկտ, որը հարձակման է ենթարկվում, անմիջապես մարտկան գործողությունը սկսելու պահին: Պլանային նշանակետների վրա անընդհատ սովորում և վարժվում են բոլոր զորատեսակները: Բոլոր զորատեսակները պարտավոր են «փակ աչքերով» 100% խոցեն պլանային նշանակետը, իսկ հրետանու, ավիացիաի, և հրթիռային զորատեսակների համար պլանային նշանակետի կոորդինատները մտցված են այսպես ասած «արագ գործարկման» մատյանում: Հերիք է հրետանին ստանա, ասենք «կաղնի 12» և հաշված վարկյանների ընթացքում պլանային նշանակետի փոխարեն մեծ փոս կմնա:

----------


## Ջուզեպե Բալզամո

> Եվ այդպիսով այդ երկրները մտան Ռուսաստանի և Չինաստանի պլանային նշանակետերի մեջ:


Էն որ ասում էի խանձահոտ ա գալիս, էս գրածիդ մասին էի ասում…

----------


## Mephistopheles

> Հարգելի Վիշապ
> Ինչից ելնելով ես կանգ առել այդ կետում: Ժամանակավոր իրադրություն է: 
> Տեսնենք թե ինչ կլինի ապագայում: Միայն ասեմ, որ լրջորեն շրջանառվում է Վրաստանին արագացված կարգով ՆԱՏՈ ընդունելու տարբերակը: Իսկ Արևելյան Եվրոպանի երկրները  /առաջին հեևթին սլավոնական Լեհաստանը / արդեն իրենք են ընկել ԱՄՆ-ի ոտքերը, որ իրենց երկրներում /Չեխիա/ հակաօդային պաշտպանության նորագույն ռադարներ տեղադրելու համար: 
> Շատ մի շտապեք: Պատմությունը մեկ օրում չի կերտվում: Երբեմն մեկ կամ մի քանի օրում է իրացվում, սակայն կերտվում է բավականին երկար:
> …
> Այսքանը  մի ավել քայլ էր ԱՄՆ-ի և Եվրոպայի կողմից առանց ավելորդ միտինգայնության հակաօդային համակարգերը տեղադրել Ռուսների, իսկ Աֆղանստանում ՝ չինացիքի քթի տակ:


dvgray ջան, Վրաստանը ՆԱՏՕ չի մտնելու, նա եթե 90-ականներին չմտավ (Ռուսաստանի թույլ ժամանակ), հիմա էլ չի կարող, որովհետև եթե նա մտնի ՆԱՏՕ, ռուսները առանց երկար-բարակ մտածելու կմտնեն Թբիլիսի… մի կարծի թե դա չի լինի, ես քեզ  100% եմ ասում, չկասկածես ու եթե թվում է թե ռուսները որևէ լծակ չունեն, սխալվում ես Աֆղանստան, Իրաք, Իրան, Կուբա, Վենեսուլա սրանց էլ գումարած այն, որ Ռուսաստանն ամենամեծ նավթ և գազ արտահանող երկիրն է, ԱՄՆ-ի պողպատի արտադրության 10%-ը ռուսների ձեռքում է (ԱՄՆ-ի տվյալներ են), Ռուսաստանը 5րդ ամենամեծ հացահատիկ արտահանող երկիրն է և վերջերս "պետական" հովանավորությամբ ձգտելու են լինել առաջինը (ԱՄՆ-ի տվյալներով), ԳՖՀ-ի էներգակիրների 23%-ը գալիս է Ռուսաստանից ու այսպես շարունակ…եթե կարծում ես Արևմուտքը կվտանգի այս ամենը, ապա սխալվում ես…եթե անկեղծ լինենք ապա Արևմուտքը թքած ունի Վրաստանի դեմոկրատիայի, տարածքային ամբողջականության, վրացիների, օսերի ու մնացած ամեն ինչի վրա, իրենց միայն նավթատարն ու նրա անվտանգությունն է հետաքրքրում, պարտադիր չէ, որ բառացի ասեն, որ հասկանանք…Իսկ Չեխիայի, Էստոնիայի, Լեհաստանի ու մնացածների աղմուկներին Արևմուտքը "ըմբռնումով" է մոտենում…

----------


## voter

Ի դեպ, ամենադեմոկրատական ու ամենալեգիտիմ Վրաստանում հեռուստաալիքների գրաքննությունը ռազմական դրության դադարեցմամբ վերացվելու է, թե ռուսաստանյան հեռուստաալիքները այդպես էլ արգելվելու են՞

Չնայած կասկածում եմ,որ ներկա արգելքը Ռազմական դրությամբ է հիմնավորվել - ուղղակի ամսի 9ից անջատել են և վերջ...

ՀԵտաքրքիր է արբանյակային ալեհավաքներն նույնպես գալիս հանել են տալիս տների տանիքներից, որ ռուսաստանի ալիքներ վրաստանում ոչ ոք չնայի՞

----------


## ChildOfTheSky

Որ արբանյակային ալեհավաք ունենան էլ ռուսական ալիքներն իրանց ինչի՞ն ա պետք:

----------


## Koms

Հիմա գալու է մի իրավիճակ, երբ Ռուսաստանը իր սատելլիտ-պետություններին պարտադրելու է ճանաչել Վրաստանի այդ 2 ռեգիոնների անկախությունը, իսկ Վրաստանը արդեն հայտարարեց, որ ով ճանաչի դրանց անկախությունը` այդ երկրի հետ խզվելու են դիվանագիտական հարաբերությունները: 

Այս դասական շախմատային խնդրում` ինչպես է պահելու իրեն Հայաստանը ?..

----------


## Վիշապ

Տեսա՞ք ռուս չինովնիկների հուզական, ամպագոռգոռ ելույթները օս և աբխազ ժողովուրդների անկախության իրավունքի վերաբերյալ։ Թե՝ «այս ժողովուրդները իրավունք ունեն անկախ լինելու, նրանց անկախությունը թե՝ պատմականորեն, թե՝ իրավականորեն արդար է…» և այլն… 
Ուրեմն այսպես. եթե այս երկերեսանի իմպերիալիստները որևէ առարկություն թեկուզ ակնարկեն Ղարաբաղի անկախության ճանաչման վերաբերյալ, կարելի է նրանց կոչել հենց իրենց լեզվով՝ «твари!!!»։

----------


## Koms

Ի դեմ ժամանակին, 1920-ի աշնանը, նմանատիպի սցենարով, ինչպես հիմա արվեց Վրաստանում, ջախջախվեց  Հայաստանի առաջին Հանրապետությունը: Չգիտես ինչու դա այժմ մոռացված է: 1920թ. հուլիսից` սեպտեմբեր ամիսներին ռուսների կողմից ինտենսիվ "մշակվում" էր Հայաստանի "թշնամական" կերպարը` որպես ԱՄՆ, Անգլիա, Ֆրանսիայի դաշնակից, իսկ հոկտեմբեր-նոյեմբեր ամիսներին Հայաստանը ուղղակի օկուպացվեց Ռուսաստանի և Թուրքիայի կողմից: Ինչպես ասում են, իրոք որ քաղաքականության մեջ "չկան հավերժ թշնամիներ ու հավերժ բարեկամներ":

----------


## dvgray

> իսկ հոկտեմբեր-նոյեմբեր ամիսներին Հայաստանը ուղղակի օկուպացվեց Ռուսաստանի և Թուրքիայի կողմից: Ինչպես ասում են, իրոք որ քաղաքականության մեջ "չկան հավերժ թշնամիներ ու հավերժ բարեկամներ":


Կարող էս ասել, թե էտ ե՞րբ են եղել Ռուսաստանն կամ Թուրքիան Հայաստանին *բարեկամ*

----------


## Koms

dvgray > Համենայն դեպս ներկա պահին (վերջին տասը տարին համենայն դեպս)` Հայաստանը ռուս "մեծ եղբոր" հավատարիմ "ֆորպոստն" է այս ռեգիոնում ,

Ավելացվել է 1 րոպե անց
Հրատապ: Նոր հաղորդվեց, որ Մեդվեդեվը պաշտոնապես ճանաչել է Աբխազիայի ու Հար.Օսիայի անկախությունները: Դա նշանակում է, որ մոտակա ամիսների ընթացքում պետք է պատրաստ լինել ամենատարբեր զարգացումների, Ռուսաստանը կարող է Հայաստանը ուղղակի ներքաշել ամենատարբեր “խաղերի” մեջ, որը ոչ մի լավ բան մեզ չի խոստանում:

----------


## Elmo

Ավելի հրատապ: Ռուսական երկաթուղայինները շինարարական բրիգադ են ուղարկել Կարս-Գյումրի երկաթգծի նորոգման համար: Մանրամասները կարդացեք այստեղ
http://www.regnum.ru/news/1046438.html

----------


## Koms

...իրադարձություններն զարգանում են ավելի արագ, քան մեզ թվում էր, համենայն դեպս որոշ "բաներ" հստակեցվում են ավելի արագացված պրոցեսով...

----------


## Ջուզեպե Բալզամո

> Ավելի հրատապ: Ռուսական երկաթուղայինները շինարարական բրիգադ են ուղարկել Կարս-Գյումրի երկաթգծի նորոգման համար: Մանրամասները կարդացեք այստեղ
> http://www.regnum.ru/news/1046438.html


_Թուրք փորձառու դիվանագետ և քաղաքագետ Մեհմեդ Ալի Բայարը, ով 1999 թ-ին Թուրքիայի 9-րդ նախագահ Սուլեյման Դեմիրելի արտաքին գործերով խորհրդականն է եղել, իսկ 90-ականներին` Թուրքիայի դեսպանը Բաքվում, հայտարարել է, որ Թուրքիան պետք է պահ առաջ բացի Հայաստանի հետ սահմանը։

Թուրքական «Միլիեթին» տված հարցազրույցում Բայարն ասել է, որ թուրք-հայկական սահմանի փակ մնալու ամենամեծ վնասը Թուրքիան է կրում։

«Քանի այդ սահմանը փակ է, Հարավային Կովկասում Թուրքիայի գործողությունների ոլորտը սահմանափակ կլինի, և Անկարան չի կարող աշխարհում հանդես գալ որպես արդարացի եւ միջնորդ պետություն։ Անկարան պետք է նախաձեռնող լինի այդ ռազամավարական որոշման մեջ։ Առանց որևէ նախապայմանների բացելով Հայաստանի հետ սահմանը, Թուրքիան պետք է թուլացնի պատմության հետ կապված հայկական պնդումները։ Եթե Թուրքիան չի ցանկանում կորցնել դերակատարությունը Հարավային Կովկասում, պետք է խաղա մեծ տերության իր այդ դերը»,- համոզմունք է հայտնել Բայարը։

Ըստ թերթի` Բայարը եղել է Թուրքիան ներկայացնող առաջին դիվանագետը Բաքու-Թբիլիսի-Ջեյհան խողովակաշարի կառուցման բանակցություններում, և տարածաշրջանի հետ կապված Բայարի փորձը շատ կարեւոր է «Կովկասյան միության» թեզը օրակարգ մտցրած Թուրքիայի կառավարող Արդարություն և զարգացում կուսակցության համար_։
Թերթ.ամ 25.08.08

Ռուսաստանը ճիշտ ժամանակ է ընտրել իր կայսերապաշտական առաջխաղացման համար: ԱՄՆ-ը խեղդված է հոգսերի մեջ (պատերազմում է տարբեր տեղերում, ֆինանսական ու տնտեսական ճգնաժամ է ապրում, և որ ամենակարևորն է - ներքաղաքական խառը վիճակ ունի), Եվրոպան դեռ չի հասցրել միասնական գաղափարի շուրջ համախմբվել, իսկ Արևելքի ժողովուրդները դեմ չեն լինի "իմպերիալիստների" բոստանը մի երկու քար նետելուն: Ռուսաստանն էս պահին, իր համար ճիշտ բաներ է անում…
Մեր "խելոքներին" լրջագույն ձևով ուշքի գալ է պետք, Հայաստանը ուզի-չուզի ներքաշվելու է այս ջրապտույտի մեջ:

----------


## Koms

> լրջագույն ձևով ուշքի գալ է պետք, Հայաստանը ուզի-չուզի ներքաշվելու է այս ջրապտույտի մեջ:


Դա իրոք կասկածից դուրս է, միանշանակ, ահավասիկ մի հրատապ "նախազգուշական" լուր ևս. 

Москва. 27 августа. INTERFAX.RU - Абхазия и Южная Осетия, независимость которых признала Россия, в перспективе могут стать полноправными членами Организации договора о коллективной безопасности (ОДКБ), заявил "Интерфаксу-АВН" в среду военно-дипломатический источник в Москве. "Вопрос признания Абхазии и Южной Осетии союзниками России по ОДКБ несомненно будет рассматриваться на встрече глав государств-членов Организации, которая пройдет в Москве 5 сентября. Если все члены ОДКБ признают независимость этих новых государств, то вопрос принятия их в Организацию станет лишь вопросом времени", - сказал собеседник агентства.

----------


## Ուրվական

> Դա իրոք կասկածից դուրս է, միանշանակ, ահավասիկ մի հրատապ "նախազգուշական" լուր ևս. 
> 
> Москва. 27 августа. INTERFAX.RU - Абхазия и Южная Осетия, независимость которых признала Россия, в перспективе могут стать полноправными членами Организации договора о коллективной безопасности (ОДКБ), заявил "Интерфаксу-АВН" в среду военно-дипломатический источник в Москве. "Вопрос признания Абхазии и Южной Осетии союзниками России по ОДКБ несомненно будет рассматриваться на встрече глав государств-членов Организации, которая пройдет в Москве 5 сентября. Если все члены ОДКБ признают независимость этих новых государств, то вопрос принятия их в Организацию станет лишь вопросом времени", - сказал собеседник агентства.


Շատ բարդ իրավիճակ է ստեղծվել Հայաստանի համար: Շատ կարևոր է, թե ինչպես դուրս կգանք այս իրավիճակից: Իսկ առայ-մ հանրապետությունում բենզին չկա:

----------


## dvgray

> ԱՄՆ-ը խեղդված է հոգսերի մեջ (պատերազմում է տարբեր տեղերում, ֆինանսական ու տնտեսական ճգնաժամ է ապրում, և որ ամենակարևորն է - ներքաղաքական խառը վիճակ ունի), Եվրոպան դեռ չի հասցրել միասնական գաղափարի շուրջ համախմբվել,


և



> Մեր "խելոքներին" լրջագույն ձևով ուշքի գալ է պետք, Հայաստանը ուզի-չուզի ներքաշվելու է այս ջրապտույտի մեջ:


Իսկ Հայաստանը զբաղված է Սևանի ափին քեֆ անելով ու էլի եսիմ ինչով… :

----------


## ChildOfTheSky

> *ԴԻՐՔՈՐՈՇՈՒՄ*
> 
> Ռուսաստանի Դաշնությունը երեկ ճանաչեց Աբխազիայի եւ Հարավային Օսեթիայի անկախությունը: Ո՞րն է Հայաստանի դիրքորոշումը Աբխազիայի եւ Հարավային Օսեթիայի անկախության ճանաչումից հետո: 
> 
> ՚Հայաստանը միշտ կողմնակից է եղել եւ շարունակում է համոզված մնալ, որ հակամարտությունների լուծման ռազմական ճանապարհը անհեռանկար է: Նմանատիպ կոնֆլիկտները պետք է կարգավորվեն ժողովուրդների կամքի ազատ արտահայտության հիման վրաՙ,- ասել է ՀՀ ԱԳՆ լրատվամիջոցների հետ կապի բաժնի վարիչ Տիգրան Բալայանը: 
> 
> *Ա1+*


Փաստորեն Հայաստանը դիրքորոշում չունի  :Think:  :

----------


## Հայկօ

Բարդ է: Ճանաչե՞լ, թե՞ ոչ: Մի կողմից՝ Աբխազիայի ու Օսեթիայի հարցը առավելագույնս նման է Ղարաբաղի հարցին, մյուս կողմից՝ Վրաստանի դուռն էլ որ փակվի, կմնանք լրիվ «բորդին»: Իսկ Հայաստանի կողմից Ղարաբաղի անկախությունը ճանաչելու մասնի խոսք անգամ լինել չի կարող. դա կնշանակի, որ խաղաղ-բանակցային կարգավորման բոլոր հնարավորություններն արդեն սպառված են, ու հարցի՝ ռազմական ճանապարհով լուծման հավանականությունը շատ կմեծանա:

----------


## dvgray

Մի հաղորդագրություն էլ "քեֆ ենք անում Աշտարակի ձորում" -ի մոտիվներով:



> Ընկել են ռուսաստանյան առաջատար ընկերությունների բաժնետոմսերի գները 
> 
> Աբխազիայի եւ Հարավային Օսիայի անկախության ճանաչումը ծանր հարված հասցրեց Ռուսաստանի ֆոնդային բորսային: 
> 
> Առանց այդ էլ օգոստոսի սկզբից անկայուն վիճակում գտնվող շուկան երեկ օրվա երկրորդ կեսին պարզապես փլուզվեց: Ռուսաստանյան գրեթե բոլոր առաջատար ընկերությունների`«Գազպրոմ-ի, »LուկՕյլ»-ի, «ՍբեռԲանկ»-ի, «ՎՏԲ -Բանկ»-ի արժետոսմերի գինը մի քանի ժամում նվազեց 3-4 տոկոսով: 
> 
> «Առաջիկա մեկ շաբաթում իրավիճակը կշարունակի վատթարանալ, իսկ արեւմտյան ներդրողների փախուստը ռուսական շուկայից գրեթե անխուսափելի է», - նշում են մոսկվացի վերլուծաբանները: 
> 
> 
> Գեւորգ Ստամբոլցյան, Պրահա


http://www.armenialiberty.org/armeni...es/2008/08.asp

*Ու ի՞նչ է անելու Հայաստանը այս դեպքում: Երևի այս հարցին կպատասպանեն Ակումբի հարգարժան ռուսամոլները:*
երկրորդ
*եթե ինչ որ խելոք բան մնում է ՀՀ-ին անելու, ապա ո՞վ է դա անելու ՝ Սերժա -Քոչը, թե ռուսաստանի հզորությամբ վերվեր թռնող Լևոնը :*

----------


## Mephistopheles

> Մի հաղորդագրություն էլ "քեֆ ենք անում Աշտարակի ձորում" -ի մոտիվներով:
> 
> http://www.armenialiberty.org/armeni...es/2008/08.asp
> 
> *Ու ի՞նչ է անելու Հայաստանը այս դեպքում: Երևի այս հարցին կպատասպանեն Ակումբի հարգարժան ռուսամոլները:*
> երկրորդ
> *եթե ինչ որ խելոք բան մնում է ՀՀ-ին անելու, ապա ո՞վ է դա անելու ՝ Սերժա -Քոչը, թե ռուսաստանի հզորությամբ վերվեր թռնող Լևոնը :*


Հայաստանը մնալու է չեզոք ինչպես Վրաստանն է անում մեր և ադրբեջանցիների հարաբերությունների նկատմամբ, ոչ ավել ոչ պակաս…միաժամանակ օգնել Վրաստանին վերականգնվել…օսերի ու աբխազների անկախությունը չենք ճանաչի…մի մոռացիր նաև որ Աբխազիայում հայեր կան ու բավականին շատ, նույնը և Վրաստանում…

ԼՏՊ-ն այդպիսի բան չի արել և ոչ էլ ասել է (Դվո ջան երևում է միրինգներին և ելույթներին չես հետևել)…Դվո ջան, ճիշտ չէ ԼՏՊ-ի մասին կարծիք կազմել Սաակաշվիլիի արկածախնդրւթյունից ելնելով…*Ռուսաստանին ոչ սիրել է պետք ոչ էլ ատել, նրա հետ հաշվի պետք է նստել…*

----------


## Koms

Կարծում եմ, հիմա արդեն պարզ է դառնում Հայաստանին առաջարկած Ռուսաստանի “պարտիան”. Հայաստանը ճանաչում է Աբխազ-Օսետիան, իսկ դրա դիմաց Ռուսասատանը հանձն է առնում բացել Կարս-Գյումրին, բայց... ինչպես ասում են`  мы предполагаем, а бог располагает...

----------


## Norton

> Առավոտ-ը գրում է. - Ռուսաստանը պաշտոնապես ճանաչեց Աբխազիայի եւ Հարավային Օսիայի անկախությունը, եւ դա, անկասկած, սրելու է իրավիճակը տարածաշրջանում: Պարզ է, որ Ռուսաստանն այժմ պիտի փորձի ստիպել իր բոլոր դաշնակիցներին եւ արբանյակներին նույնպես ճանաչել Աբխազիայի եւ Հարավային Օսիայի անկախությունը, որպեսզի մենակ չմնա եւ ցույց տա, որ իր քայլը միանգամայն բնականոն էր եւ սովորական: Մասնավորապես Հայաստանի իշխանություններին այդ քայլը պարտադրելու բազմաթիվ լծակներ կան` չճանաչեք` կանջատենք գազը, կզրկենք ատոմակայանի վառելիքից, կզինենք Ադրբեջանին եւ այլն: Ռուսաստանի պարտադրանքից խուսափելը կարող է բերել աղետալի հետեւանքների… Բայց նույնքան վտանգավոր է ճանաչելը: Նախ, դա կնշանակի Վրաստանի հետ հարաբերությունների շեշտակի վատթարացում: Շատ հնարավոր է, որ այդ դեպքում հարեւան երկիրն ընդհանրապես փակի Հայաստան եկող ճանապարհը: Թե ինչ է դա նշանակում` բոլորին է հասկանալի: Նույնիսկ այսօր, երբ բեռնափոխադրման հետ որոշակի խնդիրներ են ծագել, մենք` Հայաստանի բնակիչներս, դա ամեն րոպե զգում ենք մեր մաշկի վրա: Երկրորդ վտանգն այն է, որ ճանաչելով այդ տարածքները որպես անկախ պետություններ, մենք հայտնվում ենք որոշակի, Ռուսաստանի կողմից ղեկավարվող կիսավտարանդի ճամբարում եւ այլեւս չենք կարողանա նորմալ հարաբերություններ պահպանել եվրոպական երկրների եւ Միացյալ Նահանգների հետ, ինչը Հայաստանի համար նույնպես կենսական անհրաժեշտություն է:
> *www.aravot.am*


էս մտքի հետ լրիվ համաձայն եմ:

----------


## Koms

Իրոք, հստակ բացատրված է վերոնշված հոդվածում, բայց  ճիշտ որ  "մանեվրելու" տեղ Հայաստանին մնացել է երևի թե միայն Սևանի ջրերը իջեցնել-բարձացնելով...  :Cool:

----------


## Ուրվական

Վերոնշյալ հոդվածը չափից դուրս պարզունակ ու առաջին հայացքից կատարված վերլուծություն էր: Ամեն ինչ այդքան էլ պարզ չէ: Ռուսաստանը դեռևս չի անցնի ու չի կարող անցնել ուրագի քաղաքականության, համենայնդեպս մեր պարագայում: Իմ կարծիքով, շատ բան կորոշվի ԱՄՆ-ի ընտրություններից հետո: Ամեն դեպքում, էս ամեն ինչից գլուխ հանել հնարավոր է, միանշանակ, բայց հարցն այն է... հարցն այն է, որ բենզին չկա...

----------


## Mephistopheles

> էս մտքի հետ լրիվ համաձայն եմ:


Չեմ կարծում, որ Հայաստանի վրա նման ճնշում բանեցվի: Մեր ճանաչումը Ռուսաստանին ոչինչ չի տա…վիճակը խառնելու ավելի լավ լծակ կա… Ջավախքը

----------


## Elmo

Յանիմ առանց ճանաչելու նենց գերազանց հարաբերությունների մեջ ենք հա՞ Վրաստանի հետ: Մեկ ա բռնում դիտավորյալ ուշացնում են բեռները, կասկածներ ունեմ, որ գիծն էլ են մեզ նեղելու համար պայթեցրել, որ մենք էլ Ռուսաստանին ասենք «բա ես ի՞նչ ես անում, մնացինք առանց բենզին»,  նվնվանք, բողոքենք: Մենք չենք կարա խուսափենք կոնֆլիկտի մեջ մեր դիրքից: Ուզած չուզած ներքաշվում ենք: Դա մեր կիսաբլոկադայի արդյունքնա: Ու ես վիճակում մեզ օվկիանոսից այնկողմ «բարեկամ» պետք չի, թե չէ Ադրբեջանին կզինեն մեզ «Աբդուլահ Գյուլ կանի», ավելի լավա թողենք «դինգոն սատկացնի»:

Ավելացվել է 47 վայրկյան անց



> Չեմ կարծում, որ Հայաստանի վրա նման ճնշում բանեցվի: Մեր ճանաչումը Ռուսաստանին ոչինչ չի տա…վիճակը խառնելու ավելի լավ լծակ կա… Ջավախքը


Շատ ճիշտ է:

----------


## Koms

> …վիճակը խառնելու ավելի լավ լծակ կա… Ջավախքը


ի դեպ` ամենավտանգավոր տարբերակը...

----------


## Mephistopheles

> ի դեպ` ամենավտանգավոր տարբերակը...


բայց էֆեկտիվը

----------


## Վիշապ

Չեմ կարծում թե Ռուսաստանը կստիպի Հայաստանին ճանաչել Օսիայի ու Աբխազիայի անկախությունը։ Հայաստանի ձայնը հազիվ թե Ռուսաստանի ջրաղացին գեթ մի կաթիլ ավելացնի, փոխարենը կսրի տարածաշրջանում առանց այն էլ չափազանց լարված դրությունը։

Հ.Գ. ինչ վերաբերում է Ջավախքին, ապա ջավախքցիների վրա առայժմ հույս մի դրեք, նրանք հազիվ թե ուզենան միանալ Հայաստանի պես ԲՈՄԺ երկրին, որտեղ բենզին չկա, Ջավախքում գոնե բենզին կա :LOL:

----------


## Elmo

Ախր էդ ճանաչումը ոչ մի բան չի տալիս: Անկախությունը ճանաչած երկիրը կարողանում ա տվյալ նորանկախ պետությունում դեսպանատուն ունենա, ինչ-որ պայմանագրեր, ունենա: Հիմա դա Ռուսաստանին ա մենակ պետք ու նորանկախ Հյուսիսային Օսեթյաին ու Աբխազյաին: Նրանք ռազմական համագործակցության համաձայնագիր կկնքեն, կդառնան ռազմանակն գործընկերներ ու Ռուսաստանը զորքերը առաջ կտա կլցնի ընդեղ: Այսինքն իրա ռազմական գործընկերոջ մոտ բազզաներ կդնի, սահմանապահներ, հրթիռներ...: Դրանից հետո ոչ մեկը ռիսկ չի անի կրակի էդ երկրների վրա: Խփեց մի հատ ռուս սահմանապահ սպանեց «Դինգոն կստակացնի»: Դրա մասին ՌԴ պրեզիդենտը CNN -ին ասեց «եթե հարձակվեն էդ երկրների վրա, Ռուսաստանը կպաշտպանի»:

----------


## voter

Ադրբեջանն արդեն հրաժարվել է ճանաչել Օսեթիան ու Աբխազիան։
Հայաստանին նման իրավիճակից - Ռուսների մուննաթին մնալուց, հիմա ԱՄՆ է պատրաստվում փրկել, բացելով Թուրքիայի հետ սահմանը - դա հնարավորություն կտա Հայաստանին չճանաչել։

Բայց կարծում եմ Ռուսներն վաղ թե ուշ այդ ուղտը չոքացնելու են մերոնց դռան առաջ ու Հավաքական Անվտանգության պայմանագրի մեջ մտնցնելու պատրվակով պահանջելու են Հայաստանից ճանաչել կամ դուրս գալ այդ պայմանագրից...

Մեր մականունավորներ կառավարության դուխը չի հերիքի, որ ուլտիմատում դնեն - դու Ղարաբաղը ճանաչի ես Աբխազներին՞, կարծում եմ, որ ուղղակի շատ մեծ քաքեր են կերել նրանք ռուսաստանյան մականունավորների հետ ու հերդականա անգամ - ժողովրդի վրա թքած իրենց պաշտոնի ամրապնդումով կզբաղվեն ու Ռուսաստանից կխնդրեն մոտները հայկական գուբերնատոր աշխատեն...

Մի խոսքով շուտով մեր մականունավորները ծախելու են Հայաստանի անկախությունը ռուսաստանին հայաստանում զինվորա-ոստիկանական համակարգը էլ ավելի խստացնելով...

----------


## Koms

> Չեմ կարծում թե Ռուսաստանը կստիպի Հայաստանին ճանաչել Օսիայի ու Աբխազիայի անկախությունը։ Հայաստանի ձայնը հազիվ թե Ռուսաստանի ջրաղացին գեթ մի կաթիլ ավելացնի, փոխարենը կսրի տարածաշրջանում առանց այն էլ չափազանց լարված դրությունը։


...Հայաստանում կա ռուսական ռազմաբազա` իսկ դա արդեն վճռորոշ է` ուզի-թե չուզի Հայասատանի ներկա իշխանությունը ստիպված է պաշտոնապես ճանաչել այդ սեպարատիստական ռեգիոնների անկախությունը` իր բոլոր ծանր հետևանքներով...




> Հ.Գ. ինչ վերաբերում է Ջավախքին... նրանք հազիվ թե ուզենան միանալ Հայաստանի պես ԲՈՄԺ երկրին, որտեղ բենզին չկա...


նամանավանդ եթե Վրաստանը միանա Եվրամիությանն ու ՆԱՏՈ-ին...

----------


## dvgray

> Մի խոսքով շուտով մեր մականունավորները ծախելու են Հայաստանի անկախությունը ռուսաստանին հայաստանում զինվորա-ոստիկանական համակարգը էլ ավելի խստացնելով...


Իսկ էտ "անկախությունից"  հլա դեռ ծախելու բան մնացե՞լ է  :Xeloq: 
Հա, երևի սիմվոլիկան, ՀՀ անձնագիրերըը, որոնք շատ հայաստանցիներ մեծ ուրախությամբ կփոխարինեն ՌԴ պասպոռտի հետ, լավ թոշակի ու երեխաների նպաստի դիմաց  :LOL:   :LOL:   :Bad: 

Ավելացվել է 6 րոպե անց



> ճիշտ չէ ԼՏՊ-ի մասին կարծիք կազմել Սաակաշվիլիի արկածախնդրւթյունից ելնելով…


Հա, իհարկե  :LOL: 
Մի հատ էտպես "արկածախնդրություն" էլ այցյալ դարասկզբին  վրացի մենշեվիկները արին, ու հետևանքում Աջարիան ու Ջավախքը պաշտոնապես կցեցին իրենց:
տեսնենք թե այս "արկածախնդրություն" -ը ինչով կավարտվի  :LOL: :
Ասում են չէ՞, որ "առուն չթռած հոպ մի ասա"  :Cool: 
Աչքիս այս անգամ վրացիների շուտվա ցանկությունը սենց գնա կատարվելու է, Լոռին անվերադարձ  ռուսները "միացնելու" են Վրաստանին:



> *Ռուսաստանին ոչ սիրել է պետք ոչ էլ ատել, նրա հետ հաշվի պետք է նստել…*


Մի հասարակ բան ասեմ քո ասածի վրա: Եթե ստրուկը իրա ստրկատիրոջը չի ատում, ապա էտ ստրուկը ազատագրվելու մասին չի էլ երազում ուրեմն

----------


## Koms

Ի դեպ ներկա զարգացումները շատ հետաքրքիր տեսանկյունից է վերլուծել lragir.am-ի վերլուծաբանը.




> “...ճկունությունը, որ Ռուսաստանին կարող էին ապահովել Աբխազիան եւ Օսիան, իրենց առանձին քաղաքականությամբ, այժմ արդեն կորսված հնարավորություն է, եւ Ռուսաստանին այլ բան չի մնում, քան վաղ թե ուշ դիրքավորվել իր համար հմտորեն լարված այդ երկու ծուղակներում, որոնք դադարել են արդեն աշխարհաքաղաքական զարգացումների տեսանկյունից ներկայացնել որեւէ գործնական հետաքրքրություն: Աբխազիան եւ Հարավային Օսիան քարեր էին, որ ընկած էին այդ զարգացումների ճանապարհին, եւ որը հանեցին Ռուսաստանի ձեռքով:”

----------


## !!Sinner!!

Էս ֆորումում մենակ հոռետեսներ ե՞ն հավաքված, չեմ հասկանում:
Ինչի ոչ մեկ չի ասում "Ադրբեջանին լավ դաս էր, որ պատերազմով հարցեր չեն լուծվում", կամ ինչի ոչ մեկ չի ասում "ռուսները ցույց տվեցին սաղին, որ իրանց դաշնակիցներին նեղ պահին չեն լքում": Միանգամից "կծախեն, կփլեն, կգողանան, կթալանեն խեղճ ժողովրդին": Ինչ ֆորումներ եմ մտնում, անընդհատ նույն բաները... 
Տնաշեններ, նենց եք խոսում, ոնցվոր 93 թվից էս կողմ ոչ մի փոփոխություն տեղի չի ունեցել:  :Ok: 
Մի հատ լավ խոսք կա՝ "խավարից բողոքելու տեղը ավելի լավա մի հատիկ մոմ վառի":  :Wink:

----------


## Հակոբ Գեւորգյան

«Ցանկացած պատերազմ վատն է։ ԵՎ վատանում է վիճակն այն ժամանակ, երբ պատերազմում որոշներն ուզում են փոխել իրենց գուլպաները։ »

Ետդարձ Թուրք–Ռուսական հարաբերություններին նախքան Վրաց–Օսական պատերազմը եւ հիմա։ 
Հնարավո՞ր է արյոք, որ մենք նորից խաբվենք Թուրքիայի քաղաքականությանը։ Ինչպիսի՞ն է Հայ պետության մեջ գործող ընդդիմությանը կարծիքն այս հարցում։

_ՀԱՐԳԵԼԻ Ադմինիստռատորներ, Օպեռատորներ, Մոդեռատորներ, շատ կխնդրեմ որ իմ գրառումները օֆթոփիքի տեղ չդնել… Ոչ բոլորն են  աշխարհին նայում նույն աչքերով։_

----------


## Koms

> "...լավ դաս էր, որ պատերազմով հարցեր չեն լուծվում",


Բայց իրականությունը (ի դեպ ոչ հոռետեսությունը) նրանում է, որ հենց *պատերազմով* էլ լուծեց Ռուսաստանը կոնկրետ այդ 2 ռեգիոնների անկախացման խնդիրը: Դրա համար էլ զգոնությունն ու ներկա արագընթաց երևույթների ռեալիստական ընկալումը (պրագմատիզմ) ծայրաստիճան անհրաժեշտ են Հայաստանին: Իսկ այս աշխարհաքաղաքական ջրաղացը դեռ պտտելու է իր անիվը` և այդ մի բանը արդեն  հաստատ:

----------


## Mephistopheles

> ...........................
> 
> Հա, իհարկե 
> Մի հատ էտպես "արկածախնդրություն" էլ այցյալ դարասկզբին  վրացի մենշեվիկները արին, ու հետևանքում Աջարիան ու Ջավախքը պաշտոնապես կցեցին իրենց:
> տեսնենք թե այս "արկածախնդրություն" -ը ինչով կավարտվի :
> Ասում են չէ՞, որ "առուն չթռած հոպ մի ասա" 
> Աչքիս այս անգամ վրացիների շուտվա ցանկությունը սենց գնա կատարվելու է, Լոռին անվերադարձ  ռուսները "միացնելու" են Վրաստանին:


Դվո ջան, անցյալ դարի սկիզբը հիշելու փոխարեն մի հատ վերջը հիշի (90-ականները) երբ Գամսախուրդիան զենքի ուժով փորձեց խնդիրը լուծել, նույնը Շեվարդնաձեն և այս դարասկզբին նույնը Սաակաշվիլին…եթե կարծում ես այսքանից հետո որևէ օս կամ աբխազ կհամաձայնվի մնալ Վրաստանի կազմի մեջ, սխալվում ես. իսկ վրացիներին այդ տարածքները առանց աբխազի ու օսի է պետք, հակառակ դեպքում զենքով չէին գնա և եթե այդպես է օսերն ու աբխազներն իրենց բարոյական իրավունք են վերապահում *ամեն* գնով պաշտպանվել, ճիշտ այնպես ինչպես Վրացիներն ամեն գնով փորձում են ռուսներից ազատվել…Հիմա այդ երկու տարածքներն արդեն կարելի է համարել կորած և եթե դա այդպես չի ապա ինչպես ես պատկերացնում դրանց վերադարձը Վրաստանի կազմ…եթե հուսները դրել են միջազգային ճնշման վրա, ապա դա մանկամտություն է, ռուսներն էլ ճնշման լծակներ ունեն… ահա մի քանիսը.

ա) Աֆղանստան. Թալիբները ռուսնեի օգնությունից չեն հրաժարվի.

բ) Իրաք. Շիիտները Իրանին են նայում, իսկ նա ջանք չի խնայում օգնելու նրանց մանավանդ որ ռուսներն էլ միանան բարեգուրծական այդ միսիային. էլ չեմ ասում Սիրիան

գ) Կուբա ռուսական պատվիրակության այցելությունն էլ կարող է ուշադրություն գրավել նամանավանդ եթե դրան Հուգո Չավեսն էլ միանա.

Եվ այսպես շարունակ…Արևմուտքն այս աղմուկը բարձրացրել է որովհետև նա չի կարուղ բացեիբաց համաձայնվել, բայց աղմուկից այնկողմ չեմ կարծում գնան…Ռուսաստանն էլ չի ստիպի մյուս երկրներին ճանաչել անկախությունը, քանի որ այս խնդիրը լուծված վիճակում ռուսներին ձեռք չի տալիս (նրան այդ տարածքները պետք չեն)…Հիմա դու դատիր ով է առուն թռնում, ով է հոպ ասում 

Ընգեր, ռուսներն ինչու պիտի Լոռին միացնեն Վրաստանին, չեմ հասկանում…եթե վրացիների վաղուցվա երազանքն է լինել փոքրամասնություն իրենց երկրի մեջ, կամ թույլ մեծամասնություն, ապա զարմանալի չէ թե ինչպես է մի արկածախնդիր նախագահին հաջորդում մյուսը…չեմ կարծում, որ այդպես է և վրաց ժողովուրդն արժանի է խոհեմ նախագահի (Բուրջանաձե)




> Մի հասարակ բան ասեմ քո ասածի վրա: Եթե ստրուկը իրա ստրկատիրոջը չի ատում, ապա էտ ստրուկը ազատագրվելու մասին չի էլ երազում ուրեմն


Այդ հասարակ բանը, Դվո ջան, սխալ ես հասկացել, ապեր: Ստրուկը երազում և ազատագրվում է ազատության նկատմամբ տածած սիրուց, այլ ոչ թե իր տիրոջ նկատմամբ ատելությունից: Ազատության սերը և ստրկատիրոջ նկատմամբ  ատելությունը հոմանիշներ չեն, դրանք նույնացնելը սխալ է…ազատություն սիրո ստրուկն արդեն ստրուկ չէ, քանի որ նրա համար իր ազատությունն է առաջնայինը այլ ոչ իր տիրոջը վնասելը, իսկ տիրոջ ատող ստրուկը, ստրուկ էլ կմնա և նրանից բարբարոսությունից բացի ուրիշ ոչինչ չի կարելի սպասել…*աշխարհում բոլոր բարբարոսությունները ատելությունից դրդված են արվում, ոչ թե սիրուց*

----------


## Տատ

> Էս ֆորումում մենակ հոռետեսներ ե՞ն հավաքված, չեմ հասկանում:
> Ինչի ոչ մեկ չի ասում "Ադրբեջանին լավ դաս էր, որ պատերազմով հարցեր չեն լուծվում",



Ռուսաստանը գուցե և լուծեց, բայց Վրաստանը`ոչ։ Ադրբեջանն արդյոք կարելի է՞ համեմատել Ռւսաստանին։
Ռուսներին քննադատելով արևմոիտքը չի արդարացնում նաև Սաակաշվիլուն։ ԱՄՆ-ն իհարկե Աբխ. և Օսեթ. պրոբկեմները չի նշում, բայց Եվրոպան խոսում է այդ ժողովուրդների մասին։
Վրաստանին նույնիսկչթողեցին  ԵԽ քննարկմանը, http://www.regnum.ru/news/1047413.html Ադրբեջանը պետք է այդ վերաբերմունքից դասեր քաղի։

*Մոդերատորական: Գովազդային մասը ջնջված է:*

----------


## dvgray

> …Հիմա այդ երկու տարածքներն արդեն կարելի է համարել կորած և եթե դա այդպես չի ապա ինչպես ես պատկերացնում դրանց վերադարձը Վրաստանի կազմ…եթե հուսները դրել են միջազգային ճնշման վրա, ապա դա մանկամտություն է, ռուսներն էլ ճնշման լծակներ ունեն… ահա մի քանիսը.


Շատ ես շտապում ցանկալին իրականության տեղ տեսնել  :Smile: : Սա հերթական ռուսական արկածախնդրությունն է /, ռուս-թուրքական, ռուս -ճապոնական, ռուս-աֆղանական  :LOL: /: 
Մի քիչ որ հետ գնաս, կհիշես թե ութանասունականների ռուսական "վստահ", "հզոր" ու "հուժկու" մուտքը Աֆղանստան վերջին հաշվով բվերեց Արևմտյան Եվրոպայի ու Մերձբալթյան ու մի շարք "սովետական" երկրների ռուսական կայսրությունից պոկմանը:
Շաաատ ես շտապում: Արևմուտքը երբեք էլ ռուսներին զենքով չի կզացրել: /Արդեն հոգնել եմ ես մասին գրելուց /



> Այդ հասարակ բանը, Դվո ջան, սխալ ես հասկացել, ապեր: Ստրուկը երազում և ազատագրվում է ազատության նկատմամբ տածած սիրուց, այլ ոչ թե իր տիրոջ նկատմամբ ատելությունից: Ազատության սերը և ստրկատիրոջ նկատմամբ  ատելությունը հոմանիշներ չեն, դրանք նույնացնելը սխալ է…ազատություն սիրո ստրուկն արդեն ստրուկ չէ, քանի որ նրա համար իր ազատությունն է առաջնայինը այլ ոչ իր տիրոջը վնասելը, իսկ տիրոջ ատող ստրուկը, ստրուկ էլ կմնա և նրանից բարբարոսությունից բացի ուրիշ ոչինչ չի կարելի սպասել…*աշխարհում բոլոր բարբարոսությունները ատելությունից դրդված են արվում, ոչ թե սիրուց*


Դու ինչի մասին ես գրում, չեմ հասկանում  :Wink:  
Սեր, լյուբով ... Լավ ա չասիր, որ սիրիր քո տիրոջը  :LOL: 
…
Մի հատ գայլերի դիմաց "սիրո" ճանապարհ էլ Լևոնն ա տանում ժողովրին: Ես շնորհակալ եմ եղբայր այդ "սիրուց"  :LOL:  : Բայց քեզ չեմ խանգարի սիրել ազատությունը առանց ատելու տիրոջը  :Wink: :  Եղիր անտարբեր Սերժի ու Քոչի նկատմամբ, ու սիրիր թափանցիկ ընտրությունները : Դա քո գրոծն է: Իսկ իմը լրիվ ուրիշ է: *թրի դեմ թնդանոթ*

----------


## Վիշապ

> Շատ ես շտապում ցանկալին իրականության տեղ տեսնել : Սա հերթական ռուսական արկածախնդրությունն է /, ռուս-թուրքական, ռուս -ճապոնական, ռուս-աֆղանական /: 
> Մի քիչ որ հետ գնաս, կհիշես թե ութանասունականների ռուսական "վստահ", "հզոր" ու "հուժկու" մուտքը Աֆղանստան վերջին հաշվով բվերեց Արևմտյան Եվրոպայի ու Մերձբալթյան ու մի շարք "սովետական" երկրների ռուսական կայսրությունից պոկմանը:
> Շաաատ ես շտապում: Արևմուտքը երբեք էլ ռուսներին զենքով չի կզացրել: /Արդեն հոգնել եմ ես մասին գրելուց /
> 
> Դու ինչի մասին ես գրում, չեմ հասկանում  
> Սեր, լյուբով ... Լավ ա չասիր, որ սիրիր քո տիրոջը 
> …
> Մի հատ գայլերի դիմաց "սիրո" ճանապարհ էլ Լևոնն ա տանում ժողովրին: Ես շնորհակալ եմ եղբայր այդ "սիրուց"  : Բայց քեզ չեմ խանգարի սիրել ազատությունը առանց ատելու տիրոջը :  Եղիր անտարբեր Սերժի ու Քոչի նկատմամբ, ու սիրիր թափանցիկ ընտրությունները : Դա քո գրոծն է: Իսկ իմը լրիվ ուրիշ է: *թրի դեմ թնդանոթ*


Դիվի, թերևս ինձ քո մոտեցումները հակասական են թվում՝ համ ասում ես ռուսներին Արևմուտքը զենքով չի «կզցրել», այսինքն այս անգամ էլ «կկզցնի» այլ մեթոդներով, մյուս կողմից էլ ասում ես թրի դեմ թնդանոթ :Think:  
«Երբ խոսում են թնդանոթները, դիվանագետները լռում են»։ Կարծում եմ զենքին դիմելը դա ամենավերջինն է, որ կարող է որևէ պետություն իրեն թույլ տալ, ախր այս ինֆորմացիոն, «քաղաքակիրթ» դարում գրողը տանի… Ռուսաստանը իր զենքով ու ռեսուրսներով ինչքան էլ վերվերի թռնի, միևնույն է նա Եվրոպային կերակրելու է, դրանում կասկած չկա, հենց Եվրոպան մի քիչ սովածություն զգաց, սեղմելու է Ռուսաստանի կոկորդը՝ թեկուզ առանց զենքի, մերկ ձեռքերով։ Նահանգներն էլ համեղ պատառներ կորցնելու վտանգից գլուխն է օրորում ու խայթոցներ նետում…
Ու արդեն զգացվում է, որ նեղվում են, հակառակ դեպքում ՆԱՏՈ–ի նավերը այդպես չէին լցվի Սև ծով։  Կարծում եմ վաղ թե ուշ այս հակամարտությունը կբերի երրորդ համաշխարհայինի, ինչքան էլ որ տհաճ լինի այս բանը մտքով անցկացնելը։ Իսկ Չինաստանը համբերատար կսպասի, մինչև սրանք իրենց սպառեն, ու դեղնամորթները կլցվեն Եվրոպա, ահա այսպիսի հիմարավուն նապաստակներ…

----------


## Elmo

Ռուսները մուսկուլ են անում որ ԱՄՆ ու ՆԱՏՈ-ն վախենան:




> Россия испытала баллистическую ракету "Тополь"
> Ракетные войска стратегического назначения и Космические войска провели успешные испытания межконтинентальной баллистической ракеты "Тополь" (РС12М), способной преодолеть ПРО. Пуск был осуществлен в 14:36 по московскому времени с космодрома Плесецк, сообщает РИА Новости.


http://lenta.ru/news/2008/08/28/poplar/

Այ տենց:

----------


## dvgray

> Դիվի, թերևս ինձ քո մոտեցումները հակասական են թվում՝ համ ասում ես ռուսներին Արևմուտքը զենքով չի «կզցրել», այսինքն այս անգամ էլ «կկզցնի» այլ մեթոդներով, մյուս կողմից էլ ասում ես թրի դեմ թնդանոթ 
> «Երբ խոսում են թնդանոթները, դիվանագետները լռում են»։ Կարծում եմ զենքին դիմելը դա ամենավերջինն է, որ կարող է որևէ պետություն իրեն թույլ տալ, ախր այս ինֆորմացիոն, «քաղաքակիրթ» դարում գրողը տանի… Ռուսաստանը իր զենքով ու ռեսուրսներով ինչքան էլ վերվերի թռնի, միևնույն է նա Եվրոպային կերակրելու է, դրանում կասկած չկա, հենց Եվրոպան մի քիչ սովածություն զգաց, սեղմելու է Ռուսաստանի կոկորդը՝ թեկուզ առանց զենքի, մերկ ձեռքերով։ Նահանգներն էլ համեղ պատառներ կորցնելու վտանգից գլուխն է օրորում ու խայթոցներ նետում…
> Ու արդեն զգացվում է, որ նեղվում են, հակառակ դեպքում ՆԱՏՈ–ի նավերը այդպես չէին լցվի Սև ծով։  Կարծում եմ վաղ թե ուշ այս հակամարտությունը կբերի երրորդ համաշխարհայինի, ինչքան էլ որ տհաճ լինի այս բանը մտքով անցկացնելը։ Իսկ Չինաստանը համբերատար կսպասի, մինչև սրանք իրենց սպառեն, ու դեղնամորթները կլցվեն Եվրոպա, ահա այսպիսի հիմարավուն նապաստակներ…


Վիշապ ջան
Ժամանակ չունեմ հիմա երկար գրելու, բայց ասեմ, որ թնդանոթների մասին ասել եմ ինկատի ունենալով անհատ մարդուն, այլ ոչ թե պետությանը: 
…

----------


## Ջուզեպե Բալզամո

Ժող ջան, էս կովկասյան խաշլաման կարող ա ավելի մեծ սեղանի պատրաստություն լինի: Մի տարիուկես առաջ մերձավոր արևելքին վերաբերվող նյութեր էի նայում, հանդիպեցի էս քարտեզին   http://www.oilempire.us/new-map.html
Էն ժամանակ բանի տեղ չդրեցի, բայց հիմա նորից հիշել եմ: Անգլերեն չիմացողների ներողամտությունն եմ հայցում: Սա կարող ա նույնիսկ շատ լուրջ քեֆի վերածվի:
(Հետաքրքիրն ինչ ա, հլը Վրաստանն ու Իսրաելը նայեք - տարածքի փոփոխություն չունեն, իսկ մենք Մասիս սար ենք նվեր ստացել, երևի որ ձեններս կտրենք)  :Smile:

----------


## voter

> Էս ֆորումում մենակ հոռետեսներ ե՞ն հավաքված, չեմ հասկանում:
> Ինչի ոչ մեկ չի ասում "Ադրբեջանին լավ դաս էր, որ պատերազմով հարցեր չեն լուծվում", կամ ինչի ոչ մեկ չի ասում "ռուսները ցույց տվեցին սաղին, որ իրանց դաշնակիցներին նեղ պահին չեն լքում": Միանգամից "կծախեն, կփլեն, կգողանան, կթալանեն խեղճ ժողովրդին": Ինչ ֆորումներ եմ մտնում, անընդհատ նույն բաները... 
> Տնաշեններ, նենց եք խոսում, ոնցվոր 93 թվից էս կողմ ոչ մի փոփոխություն տեղի չի ունեցել: 
> Մի հատ լավ խոսք կա՝ "խավարից բողոքելու տեղը ավելի լավա մի հատիկ մոմ վառի":


Որովհետև այդքան գիտակցում ենք, որ Ռուսաստանը ինչպես միշտ իրականում իր անձնական հետաքրքրություններից է շարժվել Աբխազներին ու Օսեթների պաշտպանելու որոշման հարցում։ Նմանատիպ որոշում Ադրբեջանի հաձակման դեպքում Ռուսաստանը չի կայացնի, քանի որ արդեն տեսել ենք, որ չի կայացրել, ինչքան էլ թուրքերն վայնասուն անեն, թե ռուսներն մեզ օգնել են, որ Արցախը ազատագրել ենք, իրականում ռուսները հակառակը Ադրբեջանին են օգնել սովետական զենք, զինամթերք, ինքնաթիռները թալանելը անպատիժ թույլատրելով։ 

Հիմա էլ կասկածելի է, որ ռուսները իրենց զորքերին հրաման կտան Ադրբեջանցիների ու առավել ևս Թուրքերի հարձակումից հայերին փրկելու համար, եթե անմիջական ԱՄՆի կամ մեկ ուրիշի հետ այս տարածքում հարցեր լուծելու անհրաժեշտություն չունենան։

Իրենց դաշնակից Հայաստանի մասին մտածեին Ռուսները, ոչ թե Փոթիում ԱՄՆ նավերին չթողնելու պատրվակով դեսանտ կիջացնեին ու Ռազմական նավերը Սեվաստոպոլից դեպքի Վրացական ափերը կքշեին, այլ կապահովվեին Հայաստան եկող բեռների անխափան մատակարարումը ու կգրավեին կարևոր կամուրջները ու երկաթգիծը և ոչ թե այն կպայթացնեին։

Սեպտեմբերի 5ին Հավաքական Անվտանգության խորհրդի նիստ է լինելու - սպասենք տեսնենք, ինչքան են Ռուսները Հայերի մասին մտածում։ Շատ կասկածում եմ, որ ուղղակի խիստ պահանջելու են Ռուսները, բոլորից ճանաչել Աբխազներին ու Օսերին - բեզ ռազգավորչիկով։

Արդեն հայաստանյան մամուլում ռուբլով «վաճառովի» քաղաքագետների վայնասունը այդ մասին կա համեմված ԼՂՀի անկախության ճանաչումով Աբխազների ու Օսերի անկախություն են պահանջում ճանաչել...

----------


## Mephistopheles

> Շատ ես շտապում ցանկալին իրականության տեղ տեսնել : Սա հերթական ռուսական արկածախնդրությունն է /, ռուս-թուրքական, ռուս -ճապոնական, ռուս-աֆղանական /: 
> Մի քիչ որ հետ գնաս, կհիշես թե ութանասունականների ռուսական "վստահ", "հզոր" ու "հուժկու" մուտքը Աֆղանստան վերջին հաշվով բվերեց Արևմտյան Եվրոպայի ու Մերձբալթյան ու մի շարք "սովետական" երկրների ռուսական կայսրությունից պոկմանը:
> Շաաատ ես շտապում: Արևմուտքը երբեք էլ ռուսներին զենքով չի կզացրել: /Արդեն հոգնել եմ ես մասին գրելուց /
> 
> Դու ինչի մասին ես գրում, չեմ հասկանում  
> Սեր, լյուբով ... Լավ ա չասիր, որ սիրիր քո տիրոջը 
> …
> Մի հատ գայլերի դիմաց "սիրո" ճանապարհ էլ Լևոնն ա տանում ժողովրին: Ես շնորհակալ եմ եղբայր այդ "սիրուց"  : Բայց քեզ չեմ խանգարի սիրել ազատությունը առանց ատելու տիրոջը :  Եղիր անտարբեր Սերժի ու Քոչի նկատմամբ, ու սիրիր թափանցիկ ընտրությունները : Դա քո գրոծն է: Իսկ իմը լրիվ ուրիշ է: *թրի դեմ թնդանոթ*


Դվո ջան, Ռուսաստանը իր բոլոր "արկածախնդրություններով" հանդերձ մնում է աշխարհի հզորագույն երկրներից մեկը, նա կարող է իրեն այդպիսի "շռայլություն" թույլ տալ, իսկ Վրաստանում այդպիսի "շռայլության" հետևանքով քարը-քարին միգուցե չմնար, նամանավանդ եթե հաշվի առնենք Արևմուտքի բարոյական օգնության տեմպերը (Սաակաշվիլին արդեն փողկապն եր ուտում)… Դվո ջան, քեզ ինչու՞ է թվում, որ ես ուզում եմ Վրաստանը տեսնել առանց Օսեթիայի ու Աբխազիայի…ինձ Վրաստանի կայունությունն է հետաքրքրում, որը պարզվեց, հնարավոր չէ Սաակաշվիլիի օրոք…

Գալով "սիրուն" ասեմ, Դվո ջան, ես ասեցի *Ռուսաստանին ոչ սիրել է պետք ոչ էլ ատել, նրա հետ հաշվի պետք է նստել*…Բարդ բան չկա այստեղ… Նույնն էլ ստրուկը, պետք չէ որ սիրի իր տիրոջը, այլ պետք է հաշվի նստի նրա գոյության հետ…"Հաշվի նստելու" և "Սիրելու" միջև մեծ տարբերություն կա…ամեն ինչ սևուսպիտակ չի

----------


## dvgray

> Դվո ջան, Ռուսաստանը իր բոլոր "արկածախնդրություններով" հանդերձ մնում է աշխարհի հզորագույն երկրներից մեկը, նա կարող է իրեն այդպիսի "շռայլություն" թույլ տալ, իսկ Վրաստանում այդպիսի "շռայլության" հետևանքով քարը-քարին միգուցե չմնար, նամանավանդ եթե հաշվի առնենք Արևմուտքի բարոյական օգնության տեմպերը (Սաակաշվիլին արդեն փողկապն եր ուտում)… Դվո ջան, քեզ ինչու՞ է թվում, որ ես ուզում եմ Վրաստանը տեսնել առանց Օսեթիայի ու Աբխազիայի…ինձ Վրաստանի կայունությունն է հետաքրքրում, որը պարզվեց, հնարավոր չէ Սաակաշվիլիի օրոք…
> 
> Գալով "սիրուն" ասեմ, Դվո ջան, ես ասեցի *Ռուսաստանին ոչ սիրել է պետք ոչ էլ ատել, նրա հետ հաշվի պետք է նստել*…Բարդ բան չկա այստեղ… Նույնն էլ ստրուկը, պետք չէ որ սիրի իր տիրոջը, այլ պետք է հաշվի նստի նրա գոյության հետ…"Հաշվի նստելու" և "Սիրելու" միջև մեծ տարբերություն կա…ամեն ինչ սևուսպիտակ չի


Mephistopheles ջան
Ճիշտ ասած իմ ասածի պատճառը ոչ տառակերությունն էր, ոչ էլ սխալ ու ճիշտ հանելը:
Ավելի շատ ուզում էի սկզբունքային հարցերի մասին զրուցել ու ասել իմ կարծիքը: 
Որ Սահակաշվիլու օրոք ոչ թե խախտվեց կայունությունը,  այլ հակառակը, վրացական հիվանդ պետությունը սկսեղ բուժման ծանր պրոցեսը: Ցավոք մեր ՀՀ պետութույնը լրիվ հակառակը, դառձավ այդ ընթաքում շատ ծանչ հիվանդ: Ես ուզում եմ, որ ոչ մեկը չմեռանա, թե ինչ էր Վրաստանը նույն մեր՝ հայերիս համար Գամսախուրդիայի ու Շեվարնադձեի օրոք ու ինչ է հիմա: Նույնը կասեմ Ջավախքի համար: Ամբողջ տասնամյակներ այնտեղ չի եղել ոչ մի կոմունիկացիա, իսկ այժմ մեծ թափով ճանապարհաշինարարություն է գնում: Կարո՞ղ է սա էլ է հեքիաթ   :Wink:

----------


## Artgeo

> Mephistopheles ջան
> Ճիշտ ասած իմ ասածի պատճառը ոչ տառակերությունն էր, ոչ էլ սխալ ու ճիշտ հանելը:
> Ավելի շատ ուզում էի սկզբունքային հարցերի մասին զրուցել ու ասել իմ կարծիքը: 
> Որ Սահակաշվիլու օրոք ոչ թե խախտվեց կայունությունը,  այլ հակառակը, վրացական հիվանդ պետությունը սկսեղ բուժման ծանր պրոցեսը: Ցավոք մեր ՀՀ պետութույնը լրիվ հակառակը, դառձավ այդ ընթաքում շատ ծանչ հիվանդ: Ես ուզում եմ, որ ոչ մեկը չմեռանա, թե ինչ էր Վրաստանը նույն մեր՝ հայերիս համար Գամսախուրդիայի ու Շեվարնադձեի օրոք ու ինչ է հիմա: Նույնը կասեմ Ջավախքի համար: Ամբողջ տասնամյակներ այնտեղ չի եղել ոչ մի կոմունիկացիա, իսկ այժմ մեծ թափով ճանապարհաշինարարություն է գնում: Կարո՞ղ է սա էլ է հեքիաթ


 :Smile:  Չի ստացվի համոզել  :Wink:  Հայլուրն ու այլ ռուսական ալիքներ անում են հնարավորը Վրաստանն ու նրա լեգիտիմ նախագահին վարկաբեկելու համար: Ինչ էլ ասես, ենթագիտակցորեն սկսվում է հակազդեցություն: Դու, միգուցե Հայաստանում չես ու դրա համար ես տենց մտածում, սակայն նույնիսկ ես, որ 3-4 ամիսը մեկ լինում եմ Վրաստանում ու գրեթե միշտ կապ ունեմ մեկ-մեկ հավատում եմ Հայլուրի ապուշություններին: Իհարկե ինձ մոտ ենթագիտակցորեն նույնպես հակազդելու ցանկություն է առաջանում, քանի որ ծանոթ եմ իրականությանը: 
Փորձիր գուգլում ռուսերեն Սահակաշվիլի փնտրել, աղբի, ծաղրանքի, ոչ բարոյական պիտակների ահռելի քանակը հարցերիդ պատասխանները կտա: Ռուսաստանը չի հանդուրժում նախկին ԽՍՀՄ տարածքում իր երկրի մասին մտածող նախագահ: Սա է իրականւթյունը: Եվ իրականություն է նաև, որ իր ֆորպոստերում տարածում է նույն կարծիքը Ռուսաստանի Առաջին ալիքի ֆիլյալների միջոցով:

----------


## Artgeo

Ես այս ամենը տեսել եմ ներսից: Սա է իրողությունը:



> 40-летний Михаил Саакашвили, пришедший к власти в Грузии после «революции роз» 2003 года на волне популярности, переживает один из самых худших периодов в жизни. Кризис ударил по многим проектам, которые он заботливо пестовал.
> 
> Сожжен молодежный лагерь в селении Ганмухури на границе с Абхазией. В середине июля президент открывал здесь пляж, обещая сделать его популярным. Потерян контроль над Кодорским ущельем, единственным регионом Абхазии, который удерживала Грузия после войны 1992--1993 годов. Здесь президент планировал организовать горнолыжный курорт. Грузины бежали из контролировавшихся Тбилиси населенных пунктов Южной Осетии. Там на зависть остальным осетинам строились кинотеатры и бассейны. Присматривал за этим глава "временной администрации" Дмитрий Санакоев, который раньше был премьером Южной Осетии, но разругался с остальным ее руководством и два года назад переметнулся на сторону Грузии.
> 
> В Грузии снова появились беженцы -- и это спустя 15 лет после завершения конфликта в Абхазии и спустя 16 лет после его окончания в Южной Осетии. Понесла потери армия. Грузия вчера официально признала гибель 215 человек, из них 133 военных, 13 полицейских, остальные мирные жители. Независимые иностранные эксперты говорят, что потери еще больше.
> 
> Не существует уже грузинского флота, правда, не особо сильного и до конфликта. Имевшиеся военные суда были взорваны и потоплены российскими военными. Разорены отстроенные по стандартам НАТО базы в Гори и Сенаки. Наконец, оппозиция, в дни войны заявившая о необходимости общего отпора, призывает к анализу ситуации и извлечению уроков. А это чревато новыми волнениями в Грузии уже осенью.


http://www.vremya.ru/2008/151/5/210780.html

Պատերազմը սկսել է Ռուսաստանը: Փաստ, որը շատերը չեն տեսնում, քանի որ անտեղյակ են վերջին 5 տարվա Վրաստանի ներքին քաղաքականությունից:

----------


## Adriano

Նախ և առաջ պարոն սահակաշվիլին պետք է կատարի Սարկոզիի և Մեդվեդևի 6 սկզբունքները մինչև վերջ: Նա կատարոմ է հակառակը: Փոխանակ զորքերը հանի, զորքերի թիվն է ավելացնում: Այնուհետև հարկավոր է ստեղծել բուֆերային, անվտանգոթյան գոտի անկախ պետոթյոնների և Վրաստանի միջև, որտեղ կհսկեն միջազգային զորքերը, բացի Վրացական բանակից,քանի որ այլևս ոչ մի վստահություն չկա, այդ վախկոտների, դավաճանների նկատմամբ:Այնոհետև պետք է Աբխազիան և Օսեթիան ճանաչվեն, որպես անկախ երկրներ: ԱՄՆ և Եվրոպան պետք է ներեղություն խնդրեն այդ ժողովուրդներից, ժամանակին չմիջամտելու համար: ԱՄՆ և Եվրոպան պետք է դաթարեցնեն զենքի մատակարարոմը Վրաստան: սահակաշվիլին պետք է հեռանա ինքնակամ կամ ստիպողաբար: Այնուհետև պետք է ստեղծել ռազմական տրիբունալ սահակաշվիլիին և նրա համախոհներին արանի պատիժ տալու համար: Եվ վերչապես պետք է հասկանալ, որ պետք է իշխող դառնա միջազգային իրավոնքը, բոլորը պետք է ենթարկվեն:

----------


## Mephistopheles

> Չի ստացվի համոզել  Հայլուրն ու այլ ռուսական ալիքներ անում են հնարավորը Վրաստանն ու նրա լեգիտիմ նախագահին վարկաբեկելու համար: Ինչ էլ ասես, ենթագիտակցորեն սկսվում է հակազդեցություն: Դու, միգուցե Հայաստանում չես ու դրա համար ես տենց մտածում, սակայն նույնիսկ ես, որ 3-4 ամիսը մեկ լինում եմ Վրաստանում ու գրեթե միշտ կապ ունեմ մեկ-մեկ հավատում եմ Հայլուրի ապուշություններին: Իհարկե ինձ մոտ ենթագիտակցորեն նույնպես հակազդելու ցանկություն է առաջանում, քանի որ ծանոթ եմ իրականությանը: 
> Փորձիր գուգլում ռուսերեն Սահակաշվիլի փնտրել, աղբի, ծաղրանքի, ոչ բարոյական պիտակների ահռելի քանակը հարցերիդ պատասխանները կտա: Ռուսաստանը չի հանդուրժում նախկին ԽՍՀՄ տարածքում իր երկրի մասին մտածող նախագահ: Սա է իրականւթյունը: Եվ իրականություն է նաև, որ իր ֆորպոստերում տարածում է նույն կարծիքը Ռուսաստանի Առաջին ալիքի ֆիլյալների միջոցով:


Artgeo ջան, ես Հայլուր ընդհանրապես չեմ նայում ոչ միայն այն պատճառով, որ չեմ ուզում այլ նաև չունեմ…ես օգտվում եմ  CNN, BBC, Reuters, NPR(USA),  RFI, Էխո Մոսկվի և Վեստի (միակ պրոկրեմլյան աղբյուրը) հաճախ նաև որոշ վրացական աղբյուրներից Ռուստավի-2 և Վրաստանի Հանրայինը…Դժվար չի հասկանալը, որ Ցխինվալիի վրա հարձակման հրամանը մահացու սխալ էր, անկախ նրանից թե ինչքանով էր Սաակաշվիլին ճիշտ. սա բոլորն են ընդունում, այստեղ երկու կարծիք չի կարող լինել և ես համոզված եմ որ վրաց ժողովուրդը մի քանի "հարց" կտա Սաակաշվլիին և ես հույսով եմ որ իվերջո Բուրջանաձեն մեջտեղ կգա (Ժվանիան եթե լիներ, ավելի այդ երկուսը կլինեին կատարյալ)…

Շատ Լավ է որ Սաակաշվիլին վերակառուցել է Վրաստանը առավել ևս որ դա արել է լինելով լեգիտիմ նախագահ, բայց այնուամենայնիվ դա նրան իրավունք չի տալիս երկիրը ներքաշել անհավասար պատերազմի մեջ հույսը դնելով Արևմուտքի վրա…սա էլ է ֆորպոստային մտածելակերպ, անպայման չի Ռուսաստանի ֆոպոստը լինես, կարող ես Արևմուտքինն էլ լինել, դա հավասարապես ստորացուցիչ է

----------


## Artgeo

> Դժվար չի հասկանալը, որ Ցխինվալիի վրա հարձակման հրամանը մահացու սխալ էր, անկախ նրանից թե ինչքանով էր Սաակաշվիլին ճիշտ. սա բոլորն են ընդունում, այստեղ երկու կարծիք չի կարող լինել և ես համոզված եմ որ վրաց ժողովուրդը մի քանի "հարց" կտա Սաակաշվլիին և ես հույսով եմ որ իվերջո Բուրջանաձեն մեջտեղ կգա (Ժվանիան եթե լիներ, ավելի այդ երկուսը կլինեին կատարյալ)…


Համաձայն եմ, պատերազմի մեջ ներքաշվելը սխալ էր, բայց, ցավոք, երևի այլ տարբերակ չկար: Ռուսաստանը ամեն կերպ ստիպեց պատերազմել Աբխազիայում, բայց Աբխազիայում չստացվեց ու անցավ Հարավային Օսեթիային:



> Собственно, как развивался конфликт? Начался он, мне кажется, в такую вот острую стадию именно грузино-осетинский конфликт начинает переходить 3-го июля, когда в одном из осетинских сел погибает начальник поста этого села господин Бибулов. Его взрывают в буквальном смысле слова в сортире. То есть там деревянная будка стояла – его взорвали. Он прославился тем, что он не пускал из грузинских сел в осетинские дрова иначе как на его посте собирал по сто лари за машину. Ну, видимо, там еще были какие-то другие дополнительные вещи, которые делал этот человек. Возможно, он как-то был связан с протекавшими перед этим обстрелами грузинских сел, но так или иначе вот этого Бибулова замочили. Откровенно говоря, я грешу на грузинское МВД. И сразу после этого через три часа последовал ответ, потому что на объездной дороге через грузинские села взорвали Дмитрия Санакоева, главу временной администрации Южной Осетии. Санакоев уцелел – чудом абсолютно, потому что он был в небронированной машине, а прямо под ним взорвался фугас. А там, надо сказать, что со всех сторон от этого взрыва были именно грузинские села, и была единственная высота, которая называется Сарабук, с которой контролировалось в принципе осетинами, и явно было, что с этого Сарабука действительно сбежали и положили взрывное устройство. Вот грузины занимают этот Сарабук, и, видимо, это было очень сильное тактическое решение, потому что с этого Сарабука была видна не только объездная дорога, но и очень много чего вообще двигалось вокруг. А к этому времени российские войска или то, что должно было называться миротворцами или осетинским ополчением, оно уже как-то скапливалось или в Рокском тоннеле, или в Джаве, и было очень неприятно, что с Сарабука можно увидеть, как это все двигается. Очень начался большой крик в южноосетинской прессе, что вот Сарабука это наше все, что мы проиграли стратегическую высоту, и параллельно по всему периметру этого анклава начались перестрелки, началась очень серьезная перестрелка в Хетагурово, это осетинское село, с соседним грузинским селом Нули. Там друг по другу стали палить – сначала из стрелкового оружия, потом, насколько я понимаю, грузинские миротворцы палили с какого-то БТРа, потом этот БТР то ли сожгли, то ли нет – тут я слышала разные истории, там погиб один из осетинских милиционеров, а дальше уже – 1-2 августа начинаются минометные обстрелы грузинских сел, но не тех, которые находятся в середине анклава, прошу обратить ваше внимание, то есть тех, которые отрезаны от остальной Грузии, а именно по периметру. Замечу, что до этого момента грузины реагировали на все эти перестрелки так, как они привыкли, то есть у них была такая доктрина, что если начинается перестрелка, надо или сильно ответить, или кого-то замочить, и тогда она прекращается. Так было все последние несколько лет. Но вот здесь, по мере того, как увеличивался калибр и увеличивалась жесткость грузин, ничего подобного не происходило. Все это шло по нарастающей. Грузины, видимо, сообразили, что происходит что-то не то, и 5-го августа в Цхинвали приехал Темури Якобашвили, государственный министр Грузии по реинтеграции. Он искал встречи с Кокойты. То есть грузины сменили тактику и хотели добиться мира другим способом. Кокойты он не нашел. Он встретился с Кулахметовым, командующим миротворцев. 7 августа, то есть накануне войны Якобашвили приезжает второй раз – он хотел взять с собой российского посла Попова, но по словам Якобашвили Попов сказал, что у него возле Гори испортилось колесо, а когда Якобашвили попросил запаску и приехать, Попов сказал, что запаска тоже прокололась. Короче, Якобашвили встречается с Кулахметовым. Я этот разговор привожу со слов Якобашвили. Кулахметов говорит, что Кокойты вышел из-под контроля, что он не может его ни отыскать ни остановить, и когда Якобашвили спрашивает, что нам делать, Кулахметов отвечает – прекращение огня в одностороннем порядке. Якобашвили советуется с грузинским президентом – огонь прекращают. Дальше – вечером этого же самого дня Якобашвили опять, тут я просто пересказываю его слова, потому что это очень важно – если он говорит правду, это очень важно, если он немножко передергивает, это тем более важно, - Якобашвили сидит с президентом Грузии, президент Грузии сначала, во время одностороннего прекращения огня – напомню, что в этот момент грузинские войска все равно уже развернуты, - получает известие о том, что начинается обстрел из минометов, обстрел из крупнокалиберных орудий тех грузинских сел, которые находятся в середине анклава и которым некуда деться, это впервые абсолютно за всю историю конфликта, а дальше, по словам Якобашвили, звонят президенту, он берет трубку и становится весь белый. Якобашвили спрашивает, что случилось. Президент грузинский ему отвечает, что колонна российской бронетехники, 150 единиц, подходит к Рокскому тоннелю. Вот это самый важный момент во всей истории – когда эта колонна выдвинулась к Рокскому тоннелю и когда эту колонну грузинские войска разбомбили у Гуфтинского моста. Это за Джавой, это по пути к Цхинвали. Потому что если эту колонну разбомбили достаточно поздно, то возможно, эта колонна шла уже в ответ на грузинский обстрел Цхинвали. А если эта колонна выдвинулась тогда, когда рассказывает Якобашвили, то действительно, видимо, у грузинского президента не было варианта, когда начинать войну – война уже фактически началась, за грузинским президентом было лишь тактическое решение – где должно состояться первое сражение - оно должно состояться в Цхинвали или под Гори. Если эта колонна действительно выдвинулась к Рокскому тоннелю до того, как грузины открыли огонь по Цхинвали, еще раз повторяю, то фактически две колонны шли навстречу друг другу, и кстати, вообще самое важное, что во всей этой войне происходило, что там же не было практически контакта непосредственного одних войск с другими – все войска действовали артиллерией и авиацией. Грузины артиллерией и авиацией пытались уничтожить эту колонну, а потом и 58-ю армию, когда она шла из Роки, а российские войска – наоборот, артиллерией и авиацией выбивали грузин со всех и грузинских сел, и, видимо, из Цхинвали, и кроме этого уже и бомбили и грузинские города, так что грузины оказались в ситуации, что если мы не оставим Цхинвали, то у нас уничтожат и Тбилиси. Это такая техника, которой практически невозможно противиться. Что происходило дальше? Видимо, не очень большими силами зашли грузины в Цхинвали и в соседние села, они явно не очень сильно готовились, то есть они готовились к войне в Абхазии – там были расположены лучшие части, вторая бригада, первая бригада грузинской армии оставалась вообще в Ираке. То есть видно, что если бы эта операция готовилась долго и заранее, она бы готовилась по-другому, и артиллерия лучшая грузинская оставалась в Синаки, потому что все ждали нападения со стороны Абхазии. И дальше произошла не очень ожидавшаяся даже, может, и грузинами вещь. Потому что все это южноосетинское ополчение, которое теоретически полностью военизированная такая южноосетинская Хезбалла, она куда-то делась, в том числе и из города. Насколько я понимаю, очень храбро сражался командир осетинского ОМОНа Пухаев, он тяжело ранен, а те грузинские офицеры, которых я расспрашивала, говорили, что они практически не встречали сопротивления со стороны осетинского ополчения, зато они видели несколько очень современных российских БТРов, которые, видимо, должны были проканать за осетинское ополчение примерно по той же причине, скажем, по которой когда бомбардировали верхнее Кодори самолеты, то про эту бомбардировку говорили, что это бомбардируют абхазские вооруженные силы. Впрочем, я прерываюсь на новости.


http://www.echo.msk.ru/programs/code/535706-echo/

----------


## Մեղապարտ

Ռուսաստանի անկախության ճանաչումից հետո, Ռուսաստանի քաղաքական վերնա խավը հռչակեց իրեն  ցարական Ռուսատանի իրավահաջորդ , այսինքն 1916 թվականի ռուսատաի իրավահաջորդ:
Ինչ տեղի ունեցավ աշխարհում, անմիջապես ցարի կողմից վերցված փոխառություն ները վերադարձան տնտեսական դաշտ և նոր ռուսական իշխանութությունները 20 տար վա ընթացքում հետ վճարեց ցարական ռուսատանի կատարած պարքերը տոկոսների հետ միասին :
Նա 20 տարվա ընթացքում , արևմուտքի հետ լուծեց իր հիմնական ֆինանսա տնտեսա կան խնդիրները  որոնք թողէլ էր ՍՍՀԸ-ը ներառյալ ցարը:
Հայտարարելով իրն ցարական ռուսատանի իրավահաջորդ նոր ռուսատանի իշխանութ յունները հստակ գիտեին և իրեց պարտավորպւթյունները և իրավունքերը , հիմնական ֆինանսատնտեսական պարտավորությունները չկատարված պարտավորությունները կատարված են:
Նոր ռուսատանը որպես ցարական ռուսատանի իրավահաջորդ արևմուտքի հետ մտնում է նոր հարաբերությունների մեջ, այսինքն նա առաջ է քաշում ցարական ռուսա տանի տարածքային իրավահաջորդության հաստատման իրավունքը:
ի դեպ որը իր մեջ է ներառնում ամբողջ արևմտյան հայաստանը, հետևություն
տարածաշրջանի պետությունների տարածքային ամբողջականությունը հետ կապված որևէ միջազգային  փաստաթուղութ չի գործում և չի կարող կասեցնել նոր ռուսաստանի գործողությունները որպես ցարական ռուսատանի իրավահաջորդի,  որրի և իրավունք ները և պարտավրությունները ճանաչվել են հանրության կողմից: :Cool:

----------


## ChildOfTheSky

*Վանական*
Եթե հիմա ՀՀ-ն պաշտոնապես հայտարարի Տիգրան Մեծի ժամանակվա Մեծ Հայքի իրավահաջորդ պետություն լինելը, ուրեմն մինչև Եգիպտոս պիտի Հայաստան լինի, Ռուսաստանն էլ պիտի ինքնաեթերացվի, որովհետև էն ժամանակ Ռուսաստան չկար:  :Cool:

----------


## Մեղապարտ

> *Վանական*
> Եթե հիմա ՀՀ-ն պաշտոնապես հայտարարի Տիգրան Մեծի ժամանակվա Մեծ Հայքի իրավահաջորդ պետություն լինելը, ուրեմն մինչև Եգիպտոս պիտի Հայաստան լինի, Ռուսաստանն էլ պիտի ինքնաեթերացվի, որովհետև էն ժամանակ Ռուսաստան չկար:


Ռուսատանը իր հայտարրությունը կատրեց ռեալ դրա համար վճարեց 15 տավա ստրկությամբ և խոշոր ռեալ  փողերով , ամբողջ ֆինանսական աշխարհը  հետ սատցավ ցարի կողմից վերցված գումարները:
Ահա սա է նշանակում հայտարարություն և հայտարարության պատասխանատվութ յուն, հիմ թող անգլո-սաքսերը մտածեն ,եթե կարող են   :Cool: 
Իսկ մեր կառավարությունը թող հայտարարի նորից որ մինչև 2012 թվականը երկրաշարժի անօթևանները  կապահովվեն բնակարաններով ու տակից դուրս գա:
Բա  եղբայր , «ասանգ փաներ» :Cool:

----------


## Artgeo

> Ռուսաստանի անկախության ճանաչումից հետո, Ռուսաստանի քաղաքական վերնա խավը հռչակեց իրեն  ցարական Ռուսատանի իրավահաջորդ , այսինքն 1916 թվականի ռուսատաի իրավահաջորդ


 :Shok:  

Պահանջում եմ  հիմնավորում:

----------


## Մեղապարտ

> Պահանջում եմ այս ստի հիմնավորում:


Ոչ թե պետք է պահանջես ,այլ  փորձ կատարես գտնել համապատասխան հերքումեր  և  անմիջապես հրապարակել և Վանականին հայտարարել  սուտասան  :Hands Up:

----------


## Chuk

> Ոչ թե պետք է պահանջես ,այլ  փորձ կատարես գտնել համապատասխան հերքումեր  և  անմիջապես հրապարակել և Վանականին հայտարարել  սուտասան


Ես կարծում եմ, որ դու ասածիդ հերքումը հրապարակեցիր:
Առնվազն իմ աչքում նմանատիպ յուրաքանչյուր գրառում հավասարազոր է նրան, որ գիտեք, էն նախորդ գրառմանս մեջ սուտ բաներ էի գրել...

----------


## Մտահոգ

> Ես կարծում եմ, որ դու ասածիդ հերքումը հրապարակեցիր:
> Առնվազն իմ աչքում նմանատիպ յուրաքանչյուր գրառում հավասարազոր է նրան, որ գիտեք, էն նախորդ գրառմանս մեջ սուտ բաներ էի գրել...


Չուկ, մի խանգարի թող երազի Վանականը, նրա երազանքները գրեթե անվնաս են :Smile:

----------


## Մեղապարտ

> Ես կարծում եմ, որ դու ասածիդ հերքումը հրապարակեցիր:
> Առնվազն իմ աչքում նմանատիպ յուրաքանչյուր գրառում հավասարազոր է նրան, որ գիտեք, էն նախորդ գրառմանս մեջ սուտ բաներ էի գրել...


Քայլ կատարեք,քայլ «քայլ կա թռիչք առժե» կասեր մեծ դասականը :Hands Up:

----------


## Մտահոգ

> Քայլ կատարեք,քայլ «քայլ կա թռիչք առժե» կասեր մեծ դասականը


սարը սարին չի հանդիպի իսկ գնդակը վախենում է քաջից :Smile:  
զի ծիծաղեսցէ ու ցնծասցէ ավուրն յուր և ոչ նզովեսցէ ադասականք մեծացն վանականոց..

բայց ֆսյո տակի, ինֆորմացիադ ֆանտաստիկ ոլորտից էր Ճգնակյաց եղբայր, Ռուսաստանը ԵՐԲԵՔ չի հայտարարել իրեն ցարական Ռուսաստանի իրավահաջորդ, Հայտարարել է ԽՍՀՄ-ի իրավահաջորդ ու վերցրել ԽՍՀՄ արտասահմանյան բոլոր ներկայացուցչությունների տարածքները, չնայած  :Think:  չգիտեմ ձեր վանքում ռուսաց լեզվի կրթությունը ինչ մակարդակի վրա է գտնվում :Smile:

----------


## Մեղապարտ

> սարը սարին չի հանդիպի իսկ գնդակը վախենում է քաջից 
> զի ծիծաղեսցէ ու ցնծասցէ ավուրն յուր և ոչ նզովեսցէ ադասականք մեծացն վանականոց..


Բարեկամս մի նեղացիր, կյանքը գեղեցիկ է ուրախությամբ այլ ոչ թե դժկամությամբ և խնդրում եմ ինձ ուղղված  պատասխանները քո , եթե իհարկ է կարելի է գրիր  ժամանակա կից հայերենով:  :Smile:

----------


## Մեղապարտ

> սարը սարին չի հանդիպի իսկ գնդակը վախենում է քաջից 
> զի ծիծաղեսցէ ու ցնծասցէ ավուրն յուր և ոչ նզովեսցէ ադասականք մեծացն վանականոց..
> 
> բայց ֆսյո տակի, ինֆորմացիադ ֆանտաստիկ ոլորտից էր Ճգնակյաց եղբայր, Ռուսաստանը ԵՐԲԵՔ չի հայտարարել իրեն ցարական Ռուսաստանի իրավահաջորդ, Հայտարարել է ԽՍՀՄ-ի իրավահաջորդ ու վերցրել ԽՍՀՄ արտասահմանյան բոլոր ներկայացուցչությունների տարածքները, չնայած  չգիտեմ ձեր վանքում ռուսաց լեզվի կրթությունը ինչ մակարդակի վրա է գտնվում


Հարգելիս բացարձակ բարձր մակարդակի վրա է ռուսերեն լեզուն ,1992 թվականից  ռուս ասատանը վճարել է Փարիզյան ակումբի ցարական պարտքերը և մնացած այլ ֆինան սական  ստրուկտուրաների,  այն պատճառով որ ճանաչել է իրեն ցարական ռուս աստանի իրավահաջորդը, նույն պատճառով ռուսաստանը պահանջում է ցարական ռուսատանի ոսկին,  որը պահպանվում է ճապոնական բանկերում ,որոնք պահ էին տրվել սպիտակ գեներալների կողմից:

----------


## Artgeo

> Հարգելիս բացարձակ բարձր մակարդակի վրա է ռուսերեն լեզուն ,1992 թվականից  ռուս ասատանը վճարել է Փարիզյան ակումբի ցարական պարտքերը և մնացած այլ ֆինան սական  ստրուկտուրաների,  այն պատճառով որ ճանաչել է իրեն ցարական ռուս աստանի իրավահաջորդը, նույն պատճառով ռուսաստանը պահանջում է ցարական ռուսատանի ոսկին,  որը պահպանվում է ճապոնական բանկերում ,որոնք պահ էին տրվել սպիտակ գեներալների կողմից:


Ռուսաստանը ԵՐԲԵՔ չի ասել, որ ինքը ցարական Ռուսաստանի իրավահաջորդն է: Ի դեպ, թեմայի հետ էլ է կապված



> Обращение президента Южной Осетии Эдуарда Кокойты в российский Конституционный суд - это политическая акция, PR -акция, которая не будет иметь реальных последствий. *Россия никогда не говорила о своей правопреемственности от Российской империи, Россия правопреемник Советского Союза. Это везде подчеркивается.*
> 
> Заявление Кокойты о том, что еще в период Российской империи, в конце XVIII века вся Осетия, хотя никакой всей Осетии не было, вошла в состав России - не имеет, на мой взгляд, какой-то правовой базы.* Россия, правопреемник Советского Союза,   признает Акт об образовании югоосетинской автономной области от 1922 года.*
> 
> Некоторые наши чиновники высокого уровня, например г-н Букаев , заявили о том, что надо идти в фарватере предложения Эдуарда Кокойты. Это определенно прощупывание позиции для того, чтобы на Грузию оказывать политическое давление. Данное обращение не имеет шанса быть удовлетворенным, потому что *в российской Конституции не записано правопреемство от Российской империи. Если бы оно было там, значит, Конституционный суд мог бы на это ссылаться и принимать соответствующие решения. Но основой российской Конституции является Федеративный договор, подписанный субъектами Российской Федерации. Южная Осетия там не фиксируется.*


http://www.kreml.org/interview/114232201

----------


## Մեղապարտ

Զարմանալի արարածներ եք ,Փարիզյան ակումբը Նոր ռուսաստանից պահանջել է ճա նաչել ցարական ռուսատանի պարտքերը և ռուսաստանը վճարել է ,ես ինչ կապ ունեմ:

----------


## Artgeo

> Զարմանալի արարածներ եք ,Փարիզյան ակումբը Նոր ռուսաստանից պահանջել է ճա նաչել ցարական ռուսատանի պարտքերը և ռուսաստանը վճարել է ,ես ինչ կապ ունեմ:


Պարտքերը ցարական Ռուսաստանինը չէին, այլ ԽՍՀՄ-ինը: Հուսով եմ ռուսերենի հետ խդնիրներ չունես 
http://www.google.am/search?q=%D0%9F...ient=firefox-a

Ի դեպ, Վրաստանի վրա հարձակման վերաբերյալ Ժիրինովսկին խոսում էր դեռ 2 տարի առաջ
http://ru.youtube.com/watch?v=9OCzmf...eature=related

----------


## voter

Սահակաշվիլիի - իմացի վրացիների արկածախնդրությունը, որպես ՆԱՏՕ Վրաստանին ներգրավելլու խոչնդոտ են դիտում Եվրոպայում - դրա մասին երեկ հին կուսակցական Եգոն Բարը բազմաթիվ նախարարություններ ղեկավարած բարձրաձայնեց http://daserste.ndr.de/annewill/archiv/zitate120.html

Թարգմանաբար այն է ինչ արդեն շատերն հասկանում են, բայց լռում են - Սահակաշվիլիի արածը Վրաստանի ու մյուս կոնֆլիկտային երկրների ՆԱՏՕի անդամ դառնալու հավանականությունը փոքրացրեց, քանի որ նման «ՔՑՈՂ»-ի ՆԱՏՕ չի կարելի ընդունել, նա մի օր իր արկածախնդրությամբ բոլորին փաստի առաջ կկանգնացնի ու ՆԱՏՕն իր պարտավորությունները կատարելու համար պիտի ստիպված զորքեր ուղարկի ու իրավիճակը ավելի սրվի...

Գերմանիայում ԱՄՆ նախկին դեսպանին նույնպես Չաթի ժամանակ - http://daserste.ndr.de/annewill/arch...tokoll110.html - նույն հարցն ուղղերցին, իմաստը մոտավորապես - բա որ Վրաստանը ՆԱՏՕի անդամ դառնա ու այդ կասկածելի անձ Ս.ն իր կայֆերի համար ՆԱՏՕին նոր համաշխարհային պատերազմի մեջ քաշի ինչ էք անելու - Ջոն Կորնբլումը John Kornblum պատասխանեց, թե նման վտանգ իհարկե կա ու պետք է նախորոք անդամակցությունը պատրաստելիս դա բացառվի...

----------


## Koms

Նայեք նաեւwww.inopressa.ru -ից այս սթափ վերլուծությունը ներկայիս Ռուսաստանի վերաբերյալ` իրոք որ մենք մտածելու շատ բան ունենք. "Те в России, кто продолжает обвинять в развязывании нынешнего кризиса Грузию или администрацию Буша, должны тщательно обдумать эти слова – и помнить, что в истории Европы были режимы, делавшие аналогичные заявления. Это риторика изолированного, авторитарного правительства, упивающегося эйфорией предполагаемой победы и питающего иллюзии возрожденной империи. Оно убеждено, что Запад слишком слаб и расколот, чтобы ответить чем-то кроме слов. Если ничего не будет предпринято для его сдерживания, оно никогда не освободит Грузию – и на ней не остановится."

----------


## voter

Նման վերլուծությամբ, ստացվում է ամբողջ «ՀԻՆ» Եվրոպական երկրները տառապում են իմպերիալիզմով՞ 
Ինտերնետ հղումն ի դեպ ոչ մի տեղ չի տանում...

----------


## Ջուզեպե Բալզամո

_Գազպրոմը մեկ օրով դադարեցնում է Գերմանիայի և Լեհաստանի գազամատակարարումը, խողովակաշարի վերանորոգման կապակցությամբ_ CNN
Չնախատեսված "վերանորոգում" է կարծես, անցնում են տնտեսական պայքարի

----------


## Elmo

> _Գազպրոմը մեկ օրով դադարեցնում է Գերմանիայի և Լեհաստանի գազամատակարարումը, խողովակաշարի վերանորոգման կապակցությամբ_ CNN
> Չնախատեսված "վերանորոգում" է կարծես, անցնում են տնտեսական պայքարի


Ամսով պետք ա դադարեցնի: Սանկցիա են ուզում(էլ չեն ուզում) կիրառեն Ռուսաստանի դեմ  :LOL:  :LOL:  : Էդ նույննա, որ ես մենակս սանկցիա կիրառեմ ՍԱՍ սուպերմարկետի դեմ ու իրանցից սիգարետ չառնեմ, որ սնանկանան: Ռուսաստանն էլ հասկացնում ա կաղամբի մտածելակերպ ուցեողներին որ աշխարհի ցամաքի 1/6 -ը իրաննա, ուզում ա հասկացնի, որ առանց աշխարհի ինքը 70 տարի ապրում էր, 14 պետություն էլ հետն էր պահում, մի 170 էլ կապրի հիմիկվանից սկսած: Իսկ այսօրվա աշխարհը, առանց Ռուսաստանի 5 տարում կսնանկանա:

----------


## Marduk

> *Турция принимает экономические санкции против России*01.09.2008 21:00 | Радио Свобода
> 
> На границах Турции введен специальный режим досмотра российских товаров в ответ на действия российских таможенных служб, которые подвергают подобным проверкам турецкие грузы, сообщает корреспондент Радио Свобода в Стамбуле Елена Солнцева.
> 
> Представитель торговой палаты Анкары сообщил : "После того, как Турция позволила американским кораблям пройти через пролив Босфор в Грузию, Россия задержала на границе наши товары, турецкие экспортеры понесли значительный ущерб. Турецкие экспортеры могут потерять *около 3 млрд долларов*, если их товары в ближайшее время не пересекут границу. Мы вынуждены были ввести ответные таможенные меры против российских грузов ."
> 
> По данным турецких СМИ, попытки нормализовать отношения дипломатическим путем пока не увенчались успехом. Эксперты призывают прекратить таможенную войну и опасаются возможного энергетического кризиса. *Россия удовлетворяет третью часть потребностей Турции в нефти и природном газе*.


  Երկար ժամանակ Թուրքիան չեր ուզում կռվել Ռուսաստանի դեմ: 
  Աչքիս Գյուլ-Էրդողան զույգը իսկապես մտածում է, որ Թուրքիան ինչ որ անկախ քաղաքականություն վարելու իրավունք ունի:

  Շատ շուտով կզգան իրենց կաշվի վրա այդ երազանքների սնանկությունը:  Թուրքիան մինչև իր անցյալի հետ չհաշտվի մնալու է մարիոնետկա հզորների ձեռքին: 

   Դե կռվեք տնտեսապես Ռուսաստանի դեմ: Դա է ձեր կյանքի իմաստը կռվել կռվել ու կռվել, ուրիշ կյանքի իմաստ չունեք:
    Իսկ հետո կգա պատասխան տալու ժամանակը:  Քեմալականները վերջում աչքիս Էրդողանին կբռնեն ու կկախեն, ինչպես մի 30 տարի առաջ արեցին ևս մի նման վարչապետի հետ որը նույնպես երազում էր անկախ Թուրքիայի մասին:

----------


## Artgeo

Ըստ Վրացական ԶԼՄ-ների ԵԽ-ն այս էտապին որոշել է ձեռնպահ մնալ Ռուսաստանի դեմ ուղղված քայլերի, փոխարենը հնարավորինս աջակցել Վրաստանին: Տարածքային ամբողջականությունը անվերապահորեն ճանաչելուց բացի ԵԽ-ն պատրաստվում է 1 մլրդ դոլարի օգնություն ցուցաբերել Վրաստանին: Հետագա քայլերը կհստակեցվեն ռուս օկուպացիոն զորքերի Վրաստանից դուրս բերումից հետո:

----------


## Elmo

> Ըստ Վրացական ԶԼՄ-ների ԵԽ-ն այս էտապին որոշել է ձեռնպահ մնալ Ռուսաստանի դեմ ուղղված քայլերի, փոխարենը հնարավորինս աջակցել Վրաստանին: Տարածքային ամբողջականությունը անվերապահորեն ճանաչելուց բացի ԵԽ-ն պատրաստվում է 1 մլրդ դոլարի օգնություն ցուցաբերել Վրաստանին: Հետագա քայլերը կհստակեցվեն ռուս օկուպացիոն զորքերի Վրաստանից դուրս բերումից հետո:


Բա պիտի փող տան Արթ ջան: Խաբել Վրացական բանակը ուղարկել են ջախջախման մի քանի տասնյակ միլիարդի կորուստով: Սաղ տանկերը քշեցին տարան ռուսները, ահագին զինվոր զոհվեց, ահագին շենքեր քանդվեցին: Բա գոնե 1 միլիարդը սադրողները չտան, ես ու դու ե՞նք տալու:
Պատկետացրա ես ու դու մեկին համոզենք մտցնենք արջի վանդակը, որ էդ արջի ձագին ծեծի: Արջը էդ խեղճին գզզի ոտը ուտի, ձեռը պոկի, մի աչքը հանի, մի երիկամը պոկի վրից, բայց էդքանից հետո կենդանի մնա: Հիմա որ դուրս գա գոնե մի հատ ապակուց աչքի փող կտանք չէ՞, ու գոնե բարձր կգոռգռանք «արա այ արջ՜ դու սկի մարդ չե՞ս, հեսա քեզ սանկցիա բան կկիրառենք»:
Ես ոչ մեր վրա կզարմանամ, ոչ էլ աչջի, ես էդ միամիտ հիմարի վրա կզարմանամ, որ եդքանից հետո մեզ հովանավոր ու պաշտպան ա համարում:

----------


## voter

> Ըստ Վրացական ԶԼՄ-ների ԵԽ-ն այս էտապին որոշել է ձեռնպահ մնալ Ռուսաստանի դեմ ուղղված քայլերի, փոխարենը հնարավորինս աջակցել Վրաստանին: Տարածքային ամբողջականությունը անվերապահորեն ճանաչելուց բացի ԵԽ-ն պատրաստվում է 1 մլրդ դոլարի օգնություն ցուցաբերել Վրաստանին: Հետագա քայլերը կհստակեցվեն ռուս օկուպացիոն զորքերի Վրաստանից դուրս բերումից հետո:


Եվրոպան որոշել է, ՆՈՐ տնտեսական կապեր ու ՆՈՐ համագործակցություններ Ռուսաստանի հետ չստեղծել ու բանակցությունները դադարեցնել, մինչև Ռուսական զորքերը դուրս չբերվեն Վրաստանից։

ՈՒրիշ կերպ ասած, այն ինչ արդեն կա Ռուսաստանի հետ - պայմանագրեր պայմանավորվածություններ գազ, նաֆթ ևյլն մատակարարելու կամ որևէ այլ համագործակցություն ունենալու հարցում, մնալու է...

Վրաստանին դեռ կոնկրետ չեն ասում ինչքան, բայց մեծ չափի ՏՆՏԵՍԱԿԱՆ օգնութուն ու ԵՄի հետ վիզային ռեժիմի թուլացում խոստացել են - կոնկրետ թվեր կասվեն Սարկոզիի ու Բարոզոի Ռուսաստան այցից հետո։

----------


## Artgeo

Ի դեպ

* Սեպտեմբերի 1-ը Վրաստանի միասնականության, ամբողջականության օրն է*

Սեպտեմբերի 1-ին Վրաստանում և ամբողջ աշխարհում անկախ ազգությունից, կրոնական պատկանելիությունից, տարիքից ու պաշտոնից մարդիկ կանգնեցին կենդանի շղփայի մեջ ի պաշտպանություն ժողովրդավարական և անկախ Վրաստանի, ըննդեմ բիրտ ու բառբարոսական Ռուսաստանի կարմիր զորքի այդ երկիր ներխուժման: Վրաստանում ավելի քան 1 500 000 մարդ կանգնեց Պուտինի իմպերիալիստական նկրտումների դեմ: Վրացիներ, հայեր, ադրբեջանցիներ, թուրքեր, հնդիկներ, չինացիներ և նույնիսկ ռուսներ ասացին իրենց խոսքը ընդդեմ ռազմական ագրեսիայի: Վրաստանում գտնվող ռուսաստանցիները այրում էին իրենց կարմիր անձնագրերը: Ընդդիմությունը մի կողմ էր թողել իշխանության հետ ունեցած խնդիրները և նույնպես կանգնած էր կենդանի շղթայում:
Երեխաներ, հղի կանայք, տարեցներ, դերասաններ, քաղաքական գործիչներ, ուսանողներ, թոշակառուներ... Շղթայի մեջ էին բոլորը: Վրաստանի բնակչությունը ևս մեկ անգամ ապացուցեց, որ նա միասնական է, խաղաղ է և այլևս երբեք չի համաձայնվի մաքրել ռուս զինվորների կոշիկները: Ապացուցեց, որ ագրեսիվ չէ, հարձակվող չէ: Ռուսների կողմից գրավված Կարալեթի գյուղի մոտ անօրինաբար կառուցված «պոստի» երկու կողմից կանգնած էր կենդանի շղթան, սակայն այն այդ հատվածում կտրված էր ռուս օկուպացիոն զորքերի կողմից: «ԳՆԱ ՑԵ՛Ք, ԳՆԱ ՑԵ՛Ք» էին ասում անզեն բնակիչները զինված ռուսներին:
Կենդանի շղթան սկսվում էր Թուրքիայի սահմանից՝ Սարփիից: Քութայիսիի մոտ այդ շղթային էր միանում Մեստիայի ու Զուգդիի շղթան: Ախալքալաքիի շղթան հիմնական շղփային էր միանում Խաշուրիի մոտակայքում: Դմանիսիից մինչև Թբիլիսի նույնպես շղթա կար և այդպես մինչև Գուրջաանի և Թելավի: 

Կենդանի շղթային ընտանիքներով մանսկանցում էին Աբխազիայի ավտոնոմ հանրապետության աքսորված նախագահ Մալխազ Աքիշբայիան, նախագահ Սահակաշվիլին, Պառլամենտի խոսնակ Բաքրաձեն և այլն:



http://www.gpb.ge/moambe_news.php?la...&news_id=17005
http://www.tbilisi.gov.ge/index.php?...&info_id=13357
http://www.sosgeorgia.org/top-story/...-huge-success/

----------


## Elmo

> Ի դեպ
> * Սեպտեմբերի 1-ը Վրաստանի միասնականության, ամբողջականության օրն է*


Եվրոմիության դրոշը լավնա, իսկական Վրաստանի միասնության խորհրդանիշ ա: Հեենա հեռվում ամենամեծ ամենակապույտ: Սկի վրացական էդքան մեծ դրոշ չեն բերել: Ես կասեի Սեպտեմբերի 1-ը Սահակաշվիլիի եվրոմիության քծնելու ամբողջական օր է:

----------


## Artgeo

> Սկի վրացական էդքան մեծ դրոշ չեն բերել:


Վազգեն ջան, մի հատ ուշադիր նայի նկարները, հետո ստեր տարածի  :Wink: 
http://www.tbilisi.gov.ge/index.php?...&info_id=13357

----------


## Koms

Ինչ էլ որ ասենք, փաստը մնում է փաստ, որ 2008թ. օգոստոսի Ռուսաստանի ագրեսիան Վրաստանի հանդեպ` խթանեց մի հզորագույն հայրենասիրական վերելք ու շարժում Վրաստանում: Այս ամենը վրացիների համար լավ հիմք է ` ապագա կենսունակ վրացական պետության ստեղծման համար, որը կարող է հետագայում իրոք մեր ռեգիոնում կարևորագույն դեր խաղալ: Վերջիվերջո` ոնց լինի մի օր այս հակավրացական կամպանիան ավարտվելու է , ու դեռ պարզ չի` որ երկիրը ինպես է դուրս գալու այս ռեգիոնալ հակամարտությունից:

----------


## Վիշապ

Մեր Պարոն Նախագահը դեռ երկու օր ժամանակ ունի մտածելու թե ՀԱՊԿ-ի գագաթնաժողովին հանձինս Հայաստանի ինչ դիրքորոշում է հայտնելու Վրաստանի, Աբխազիայի, Օսեթիայի վերաբերյալ։ Ես նրան չեմ նախանձում… դե ի՞նչ եք լռում, մի բան մոգոնեք, դիվանագիտական ճկուն մտքեր, փայլուն գաղափարներ, սլացիկ արտահայտություններ, մարդ ես, կարող ա Պարոն Նախագահի խորհրդականները հիմա ինտերնետում լուծումներ են ման գալիս, օգնենք նրանց :Think:  :Tongue:

----------


## Երվանդ

Դե մտածելու բան չկա, պետքա ասվի որ ուրիշ ճանապարհ չունենք, եթե ուզում եք ճանաչենք Թուրքիայի հետ սահմանը պետքա բացվի, մինչև էտ սահմանն էլ բացվի , հաստատ լիքը բաներ պարզ կլինեն տարածաշրջանում :Smile: , կարծում եմ Ռուսաստանը կհասկանա եթե մենք ձեռնապահ մնանաք , ուրիշ տարբերակ չկա ,խոսալու վրայա էլի , մնումա սերժիկը հաստատակամ լինի ու մեր շահը չստորադասի իրա պաշտոնում մնալու ձգտման հետ, որովհետև որոշ  ժամանակ հետո  հնարավորա Ռուսաստանը Սերժի դեմ դնի արտահերթ ընտրությունների հարց, ու էտ ֆոնին ավելի հասկանալիա դառնում ԼՏՊ-ի խիստ ռուսամետ հայտարարարությունը Վրաստանի հարցի կապակցությամբ :Smile:

----------


## Koms

Ճիշտն ասած, վատ զգացի երեկվա Մեդվեդեվի վերաբերմունքից մեր երկրի նկատմամբ` ոնց որ թե մատ էր թափ տալիս հայաստանցիների վրա /"գնացեք լավ մտածեք ու  երկու օրից եկեք ճանաչեք դրանց անկախությունը` թե չէ..."/` ահա ամբողջ տպավորությունը նախագահների այդ հանդիպումից` այ ինչի բերեց մեր տասնամյան հետևողական կղզիացումը արտաքին աշխարհից` հիմա քաղում ենք դրա պտուղները...

----------


## Վիշապ

> Դե մտածելու բան չկա, պետքա ասվի որ ուրիշ ճանապարհ չունենք, եթե ուզում եք ճանաչենք Թուրքիայի հետ սահմանը պետքա բացվի, մինչև էտ սահմանն էլ բացվի , հաստատ լիքը բաներ պարզ կլինեն տարածաշրջանում, կարծում եմ Ռուսաստանը կհասկանա եթե մենք ձեռնապահ մնանաք , ուրիշ տարբերակ չկա ,խոսալու վրայա էլի , մնումա սերժիկը հաստատակամ լինի ու մեր շահը չստորադասի իրա պաշտոնում մնալու ձգտման հետ, որովհետև որոշ  ժամանակ հետո  հնարավորա Ռուսաստանը Սերժի դեմ դնի արտահերթ ընտրությունների հարց, ու էտ ֆոնին ավելի հասկանալիա դառնում ԼՏՊ-ի խիստ ռուսամետ հայտարարարությունը Վրաստանի հարցի կապակցությամբ


Սահմանի բացելը այդքան էլ պարզ գործ չի, դրա համար պետք է նախ դիվանագիտական հարաբերություններ սկսել Թուրքիայի հետ։ Դիվանագիտական հարաբերությունները ներառում են ընդհանուր դիրքորոշումների,  տալիք–առնելիքների հստակեցումներ։ Դա երկարատև գործընթաց է իմ կարծիքով։ Իսկ արդյո՞ք սահմանի բացվելը հիմք է տալիս հարևան Վրաստանի հետ թշնամանալու ու նրան մեկուսացնելու, հանուն Ռուսաստանի իմպերիալիստական ձգտումների։ Համենայն դեպս ինձ դուր չի գալիս վրաց ժողովրդի նկատմամբ առհամարական դրսևորումը Ռուսաստանի իշխանությունների կողմից, որի մեջ ներքաշում են նաև Սերժիկ ձյաձյային, Վրաստանին այդպիսով արհեստականորեն դարձնում են չարորակ ուռուցք Կովկասում, այնուամենայնիվ մեր ցամաքային կապը Ռուսաստանի հետ Վրաստանով է, լավ կլինի որ Հայաստանը համարձակվի հավասարակշռող գործոն դառնալ Ռուսաստան – Վրաստան հարաբերություններում, ինչքան էլ դա անշնորհակալ թվա։

----------


## Երվանդ

> Ճիշտն ասած, վատ զգացի երեկվա Մեդվեդեվի վերաբերմունքից մեր երկրի նկատմամբ` ոնց որ թե մատ էր թափ տալիս հայաստանցիների վրա /"գնացեք լավ մտածեք ու  երկու օրից եկեք ճանաչեք դրանց անկախությունը` թե չէ..."/` ահա ամբողջ տպավորությունը նախագահների այդ հանդիպումից` այ ինչի բերեց մեր տասնամյան հետևողական կղզիացումը արտաքին աշխարհից` հիմա քաղում ենք դրա պտուղները...


Ինչքան ուզումա թող մռնչա ռուսկան արջը, մենք մինչև այլնտրանքային ճանապարհ չունենանք ձև չունենք տենց բան անելու, ուղղակի չենք կարող ու վերջ, դա կնշանակի ինքնասպանություն, դրա համար Սերժը պետք է հայտարարի որ ուղղակի հրաժարական կտա բայց չի ընդհունի իր ազգին ինքնասպանության դատապարտող այդպիսի որոշում, ու եթե ճնշումները շարունակվեն Ռուսաստանի կողմից իրոք հրաժարական տա, եթե Ռուսաստանը իրոք լուրջ մտածումա որ Հայաստանը պեք է ճանաչի Աբխազիան ու օսիան, էսա մնում միակ տարբերակը, այդ ճանաչումը հետաձգելու համար, Սերժի հրաժարական:

----------


## Elmo

> Վազգեն ջան, մի հատ ուշադիր նայի նկարները, հետո ստեր տարածի 
> http://www.tbilisi.gov.ge/index.php?...&info_id=13357


Ափսոս չեմ գտնում որտեղ եմ տեսել եվրոմիությունով նկարները: Կգտնեմ կտեղադրեմ ստեղ: Իսկ քո տված հասցեում չկար: Ինչ-որ անիմսատ մեծ կապույտ բան էր: Սահակը խորամանկ ա:

----------


## Երվանդ

> Սահմանի բացելը այդքան էլ պարզ գործ չի, դրա համար պետք է նախ դիվանագիտական հարաբերություններ սկսել Թուրքիայի հետ։ Դիվանագիտական հարաբերությունները ներառում են ընդհանուր դիրքորոշումների,  տալիք–առնելիքների հստակեցումներ։ Դա երկարատև գործընթաց է իմ կարծիքով։ Իսկ արդյո՞ք սահմանի բացվելը հիմք է տալիս հարևան Վրաստանի հետ թշնամանալու ու նրան մեկուսացնելու, հանուն Ռուսաստանի իմպերիալիստական ձգտումների։ Համենայն դեպս ինձ դուր չի գալիս վրաց ժողովրդի նկատմամբ առհամարական դրսևորումը Ռուսաստանի իշխանությունների կողմից, որի մեջ ներքաշում են նաև Սերժիկ ձյաձյային, Վրաստանին այդպիսով արհեստականորեն դարձնում են չարորակ ուռուցք Կովկասում, այնուամենայնիվ մեր ցամաքային կապը Ռուսաստանի հետ Վրաստանով է, լավ կլինի որ Հայաստանը համարձակվի հավասարակշռող գործոն դառնալ Ռուսաստան – Վրաստան հարաբերություններում, ինչքան էլ դա անշնորհակալ թվա։


Դե իմ ասած տարբերակը ձևերից մեկն է որոշումը հետաձգելու, մյուսը դա Սերժի հրաժարականն է, իսկ մեզ օդի պես անհրաժեշտա որոշման հետաձգում, մինչև կհասկանանք ուժերի հարաբերակցությունը ում օգտինա :Wink:

----------


## Philosopher

> Վազգեն ջան, մի հատ ուշադիր նայի նկարները, հետո ստեր տարածի 
> http://www.tbilisi.gov.ge/index.php?...&info_id=13357


Արթ. դու էլ մեկ-մեկ նայի, որ քո ստորագրությունում տեղադրված հղումը կատարյալ ապատեղեկատվություն չտարածի:




> Ռուսաստանը ռմբակոծում է վրացական *քաղաքները, օդանավակայանները, երկաթգիծը, մարզադաշտերը, բնակելի շենքերը և ամենը, ինչը կարող է հավասարվել գետնին:* Այն միջոցին, երբ միջազգային հանրությունը լուռ կողքի է քաշվել՝ *հազարավոր խաղաղ բնակիչներ վիրավոր են և մահանում են ռուսական տանկերի ականներից ու ինքնաթիռների ռումբերից:*


Ու դու հիմա կարող ես կանգնել ու պնդել, որ գրածը ճի՞շտ ա: Դու հազարավոր վրացիների թաղում ես տեսե՞լ, թե՞ հազարավոր վիրավորների հաղթական հոսպիտալիզացիա: Արա Գեբելսին էլ, էդ ձեր ատած սովետական քարոզչությանն էլ տվել անցել եք, տնաշեններ :Smile:

----------


## Elmo

Չնայած ի՞նչ նկար գտնեմ տեղադրեմ: Ախր հերիք ա ցանկացած որոնման համակարգում գրել Սահակաշվիլի, ու նայել նկարները: Վրաստանի նախագահի հետևում դրված է Եվրոմիության դրոշը: Ոնց որ մեր նախագահի հետևում դրված լինի Օսմանյան Կայսրության դրոշը, այ էդքան կապ ունի Վրաստանը Եվրոմիության հետ:

Ավելացվել է 4 րոպե անց
Հա ու ինքը անգլերեն ա դիմում իրա ազգին: Ոնց որ մեր պրեզիդենտը իսպաներեն դիմեր մեզ:
Ինքն իրան չի հարգում հերիք չի, վրաց ժողովրդին էլ ա վիրավորում դրանով: Զարմանում եմ ոնց չեն ռադ անում դրան: Ու՞ր էր անգլերեն լեզուն ու իրա ստեղծողները, երբ կար վրացերենն ու վրացիք: Իսկ ու՞ր էր Եվրոմիության դրոշն ու Եվրոմիությունը, երբ կար Վրաստանի դրոշն ու վրացիք:

----------


## Երվանդ

Ժող Իրանին մի մոռացեք :Smile: , Իրանը ինչ որ դուրսա մղվել բոլորի մտքից, ոչ մի վերլուծություն ոչ մի բան, կարծես տարածաշրջանում նման երկիր չկա :Smile: , իսկ նրանք հռթիրներ են փորձարկում ու նախապատրաստվում հավանական պատերազմին, հնարավոր է որպես փոխզիջում Ռուսաստանը համաձայնվի Իրանի մի թեթևիկ ռմբակոծմանը, իսկ Վրաստանը անկախ ամեն ինչից վնասվելա, իրան ԱՄՆ օգտագործեց , բայց վերջնական դեն չի նետի քանի դեռ կա Իրանի հարց նենց որ Վրաստանի մասնատումը ու որպես պետության վերացումը ռեալ չի բարեբախտաբար, համենայն դեպս առայժմ:

----------


## Elmo

> Ժող Իրանին մի մոռացեք, Իրանը ինչ որ դուրսա մղվել բոլորի մտքից, ոչ մի վերլուծություն ոչ մի բան, կարծես տարածաշրջանում նման երկիր չկա, իսկ նրանք հռթիրներ են փորձարկում ու նախապատրաստվում հավանական պատերազմին, հնարավոր է որպես փոխզիջում Ռուսաստանը համաձայնվի Իրանի մի թեթևիկ ռմբակոծմանը, իսկ Վրաստանը անկախ ամեն ինչից վնասվելա, իրան ԱՄՆ օգտագործեց , բայց վերջնական դեն չի նետի քանի դեռ կա Իրանի հարց նենց որ Վրաստանի մասնատումը ու որպես պետության վերացումը ռեալ չի բարեբախտաբար, համենայն դեպս առայժմ:


Եդ հրթիռները որ ցույց ա տալիս հո դրանցո՞վ չի կրակեու: Էդ հիմար բաներ են, երևի ռուսներին ասել են «մեզ հրթիռ վաճառի, որ ԱՄՆ-ն չգա Իրաքի պես ջնջի մեր երկիրը» նրանք էլ ասել են «մի բան ցույց տվեք, յանիմ դուք եք սարքել, մենք ձեզ լավերը կվաճառենք»:
Իրանը խելոքա ստից հրթիռ ա կրակում, ու իսկականները արդեն ով գիտի հենա առել փաթեթավորումն ա քանդում, կամ օգտագործման կանոններն ա ուսումնասիրում: Իրանին հաստատ ԱՄՆ-ի ձեռքերը չեն հասնի: Իրանը շատ ավելի խելոք ա քան Իրաքը:

----------


## Marduk

> Դե իմ ասած տարբերակը ձևերից մեկն է որոշումը հետաձգելու, մյուսը դա Սերժի հրաժարականն է, իսկ մեզ օդի պես անհրաժեշտա որոշման հետաձգում, մինչև կհասկանանք ուժերի հարաբերակցությունը ում օգտինա


Սերժիկը տակից դուրս գալու շատ հեշտ ձև ունի:
Կարա Ռուսաստանին ասի, եթե ճանաչում եմ Աբխազիան ու Օսիան ապա նաև կճանաչեմ Արցախը ու դու Ռուսաստանն պետք է էդ հարցում մեզ պադդեռժկա անես ՀԱԿՊ-ով:
  Մենակ Թուրքիայի հետ սահման բացելը քիչ է: 
 Այսօր եթե Հայաստանը ուզում է չոր դուրս գա էս վիճակից պետք է պահի ստատուս-քվոն այսինքն չբացի սահմանը ու չճանաչի այլ կամաց կամաց դեպի Իրան գիծ սարքի

----------


## Artgeo

> Ու դու հիմա կարող ես կանգնել ու պնդել, որ գրածը ճի՞շտ ա:





> քաղաքները


Գորին, Մառնեուլին, Թբիլիսին, Կասպին, Փոթին... 



> , օդանավակայանները,


Թբիլիսիի, Գորիի օդանավակայանները



> երկաթգիծը,


Մի շաբաթ Հայաստանում բենզին չկար երկաթգծի ռմբակոծման պատրառով:



> մարզադաշտերը


Գորիի մարզադաշտերը



> , բնակելի շենքերը


Գորին, Վերին Աբխազիան...

Ավելացվել է 3 րոպե անց



> Վրաստանի նախագահի հետևում դրված է Եվրոմիության դրոշը:


Վրաստանի լեգիտիմ նախագահը հստակ արտահայտում է երկրի բնակչության նպատակներն ու նկրտումները: Այն է լինել Եվրոպական երկրի մասնիկ, մեկընդմիշտ դուրս գալ Ռուսաստանի տակից: Եթե դա որևէ մեկի մոտ ջղաձգումներ է առաջացնում ապա դա միմիայն իր խնդիրն է:



> Հա ու ինքը անգլերեն ա դիմում իրա ազգին:


Ե՞րբ և որտեղ: 
Ես ունեմ Սահակաշվիլու ԲՈԼՈՐ, կրկնում եմ ԲՈԼՈՐ ազգին ուղղված խոսքերի ձայնագրությունները: Նա ամեն տեղ խոսում է ՎՐԱՑԵՐԵՆ: Պահանջում եմ փաստարկներ:

----------


## Philosopher

> Գորին, Մառնեուլին, Թբիլիսին, Կասպին, Փոթին...


Թբիլիսին ուրեմն ռմբակոծվել ա, հա՞: Ապացույցներ ունե՞ս: 




> Թբիլիսիի, Գորիի օդանավակայանները


Թբիլիսիի օդանավակայանը ռմբակոծվել ա՞: Ու՞ր են պայթած թռիչքուղիների նկարները:




> Մի շաբաթ Հայաստանում բենզին չկար երկաթգծի ռմբակոծման պատրառով:


Հմմ :Smile: 




> Գորիի մարզադաշտերը


Կարո՞ղ ես չտեղեկացվածիս տեղեկացնել, թե էդ գավառական քաղաքում քանի մարզադաշտ կա՞ ու դրանցից քանիսն են ռմբակոծվել (գոլֆի մարզադաշտերը չհաշված, գիտեմ, որ Գորին գոլֆի հայրենիքն ա, էդ պարզ ա):




> Գորին, Վերին Աբխազիան...


факты, товарищ Артгео, факты :Smile:  Մի գոնե հինգ պայթած շենքի նկար, էլի, բայց ոչ թե նույն շենքի, այլ հինգ տարբեր շենքերի, Արթ, տար-բեր :Wink:

----------


## Elmo

> Վրաստանի լեգիտիմ նախագահը հստակ արտահայտում է երկրի բնակչության նպատակներն ու նկրտումները: Այն է լինել Եվրոպական երկրի մասնիկ, մեկընդմիշտ


Երազանքներ երազանքներ...




> դուրս գալ Ռուսաստանի տակից:


Ու մտնել Բուշի տակ:




> Եթե դա որևէ մեկի մոտ ջղաձգումներ է առաջացնում ապա դա միմիայն իր խնդիրն է:


Պուտինի մոտ առաջացավ, բայց խնդիրներ ուեցավ Վրաստանը




> Ե՞րբ և որտեղ: 
> Ես ունեմ Սահակաշվիլու ԲՈԼՈՐ, կրկնում եմ ԲՈԼՈՐ ազգին ուղղված խոսքերի ձայնագրությունները: Նա ամեն տեղ խոսում է ՎՐԱՑԵՐԵՆ: Պահանջում եմ փաստարկներ:


Որ իմանամ քո համար եղանակ ա փոխելու կբերեմ փաստարկներ: Բայց քեզ ինչ էլ ասեմ, մեկա դու քոնն ես պնդելու: Ու՞մ ա ուրիշ փաստարկներ պետք, եթե անհրաժեշտ ա ժամանակ ծախսեմ բերեմ:

----------


## voter

Հիմա ինչ էլ ԱՄՆ դրոշ ծածանող չկա Վրաստանում - չլինի ՆԵՂԱՑԵԼ ԵՔ....

----------


## Artgeo

> Թբիլիսին ուրեմն ռմբակոծվել ա, հա՞: Ապացույցներ ունե՞ս:


31-րդ զավոդը Թբիլիսիի տարածք է: Լիլո գյուղի մոտակայքը Թբիլիսիի տարածք է: Մախաթ սարը գտնվում է Թբիլիսիում: Դրանց ռմբակոծությունների մասին նույնիսկ ռուսական ԶԼՄ ներն են գրել, իմ կողմից նկարներ են տեղադրվել:



> Թբիլիսիի օդանավակայանը ռմբակոծվել ա՞: Ու՞ր են պայթած թռիչքուղիների նկարները:


Թբիլիսիում մի քանի օդանավակայան կա: Ի դեպ ոչ միայն Թբիլիսիի օդանավակայանը:




> Կարո՞ղ ես չտեղեկացվածիս տեղեկացնել, թե էդ գավառական քաղաքում քանի մարզադաշտ կա՞ ու դրանցից քանիսն են ռմբակոծվել (գոլֆի մարզադաշտերը չհաշված, գիտեմ, որ Գորին գոլֆի հայրենիքն ա, էդ պարզ ա):


Վրաստանում վերջին 3 տարվա ընթացքում ավելի քան 4000 մարզադաշտ է կառուցվել: 



> факты, товарищ Артгео, факты Մի գոնե հինգ պայթած շենքի նկար, էլի, բայց ոչ թե նույն շենքի, այլ հինգ տարբեր շենքերի, Արթ, տար-բեր


Глаза, товарищ открой свои глаза!



Բոնուս, վիդեո
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VDKVgG78VnI

 ու ի դեպ, խնդրում եմ ինձ կոմսոմոլական товарищ-ով չդիմել: Շնորհակալություն:

----------


## Վարպետ

http://nl.youtube.com/watch?v=rK0_yznaM5U
Արաժշտությունը շատ լավն ա :Jpit: )
http://nl.youtube.com/watch?v=jziS3BJqq5I 
Էս էլ :Jpit: )

----------


## Artgeo

> Yes, mister, you worked really hard. The only thing I am sure related to you is that you are like Kant's "thing in itself". The only fact for your consciousness is your imagination.
> 
> Cheers, dude
> 
> *Թարգմանություն:* Հարգելի կոսմոպոլիտ: Գնահատելով ձեր տիտանական ներդրումը պարոն Ս.Շ.-ի քաղաքական արդարացման սրբազան գործում, ցանկանում եմ հույս հայտնել, որ մեր եղբայրական վրաց ժողովուրդը կունենա իրականությունը ու երևակայությունը տարբերակելու ներուժ: Կանտի կենացը


Ես քեզ լրիվ հասկանում եմ, փաստերին պատասխանելու համար սարկազմից ավել բան չի մնում:

Գորիի նկարներ http://www.stoprussia.ge/gallery/Gori/

Թույլ նյարդեր ունեցողներին խնդրում եմ չնայել, այստեղ եղել են ռուս սկինխեդները, որոնց ոմանք խաղաղապահ են կոչում
Սպանված վրացի զինվորների նկարներ http://www.stoprussia.ge/gallery/Dead%20Soldiers/

----------


## Ձայնալար

*Մոդերատորական: Artgeo-ի և Philosopher-ի մի քանի գրառումներ, որոցում ըստ էության քննարկվում են վերոնշյալ անդամները և իրենց գրառումները, այլ ոչ թե բուն թեման, տեղափոխվել են այստեղ:*

----------


## Տրիբուն

> Կարծում եմ, հիմա արդեն պարզ է դառնում Հայաստանին առաջարկած Ռուսաստանի “պարտիան”. Հայաստանը ճանաչում է Աբխազ-Օսետիան, իսկ դրա դիմաց Ռուսասատանը հանձն է առնում բացել Կարս-Գյումրին, բայց... ինչպես ասում են`  мы предполагаем, а бог располагает...


Կարծում ես Ռուսաստանի ամբողջ հույսը Հայաստանի կողմից Օսեթիայի ու Աբխազիայի ճանաչու՞մն է: Ռուսները խորապես թքած ունեն թե ով կճանաչի, քանի որ փաստ է, որ ոչ մի նորմալ երկիր աշխարհում չի ճանաչելու: Իրենք ճանաչել են, իրենց հերիք է, որ ինչ ուզեն անեն: Ռուսներին օդ ու ջրի պես պետք էր ուժի ցուցադրում անել, արեցին: Պետք էր երկարացնել Սև ծովի իրենց կողմից վերահսկվող ափը, երկարացրեցին: Պետք էր ապացուցել, որ ԵՄ ներսում միասնություն չկա, ապացուցեցին: Մնում է այս ամենից հասկանալ, որ Ռուսաստանը ոչ միայն վրացիների, այլ նաև օսերի, աբխազների, հայերի ու մնացածի վրա խորապես թքած ունի, երբ խոսքը գնում իր շահերի մասին: Վաղը պետք լինի ազերներին քսի տալ մեր վրա ու միջազգային ատյաններում պաշտպանել տարածքային ամբողջականության սկզբունքը, դա կանի: Պետք լինի մեզ քսի տալ վրացիների վրա ու կռիվ սկսել ջավախքում, դա կանի: Ռուսի օրհնած ոտի Հայաստան մտնելուց հետո, մենք բացի տարածքներ կորցնելուց, ոչ մի բանի չենք հասել: Փոխանակ դասեր քաղենք վրացիներից որ չի կարելի մեկի քամակից բռնած ման գգալ, մենք էլի ամեն ինչ կապում ենք ռուսների հետ: Հենա ավանտյուրիստ Սահակաշվիլին էլ հույ ուներ, որ յանկիներն ու եվրոպոսները իրեն ոտով գլխով պաշտպանելու են: Ու ի՞նչ եղավ: Մենք էլ տենց հույսներս դրել ենք ռուսների վրա: Ու եթե հանկարծ մի բան էլ մեզ պատահի, ռուսները կարող են նույն բանն անել, ինչ արեցին 15 թվին, 18-ին, 20-ին, 23-ին, 91-ին ու սենց շարունակ:

----------


## Koms

> Մնում է այս ամենից հասկանալ, որ Ռուսաստանը ոչ միայն վրացիների, այլ նաև օսերի, աբխազների, հայերի ու մնացածի վրա խորապես թքած ունի, երբ խոսքը գնում իր շահերի մասին:


Հա, դա միանշանակ այդպես է; բայց այստեղ մի հարց էլ կա; այսօր առավոտյան ՎԵՍՏԻ-ով տեսա մի  ծավալուն տեսանյութ, թե ինչպես ռուսները, ի վերջո չբավարարվելով կատարվածով, անպայման ուզում են վրացիներից սարքեն “գենոցիդ իրականացրած ազգ”, “իզգոյ-ազգ”,.. Այստեղ արդեն ուրիշ երեւույթների “հոտ է գալիս”, գուցե սրանով ռուսների կողմից ինչ-որ նոր “մոդել” է փորձարկվում` հետագայում կիրառելու համար?



> Ու եթե հանկարծ մի բան էլ մեզ պատահի, ռուսները կարող են նույն բանն անել, ինչ արեցին 15 թվին, 18-ին, 20-ին, 23-ին, 91-ին ու սենց շարունակ:


Դե դրանում` ոչ մի կասկած ոչ մեկի մոտ չկա,..

----------


## Տրիբուն

> Հա, դա միանշանակ այդպես է; բայց այստեղ մի հարց էլ կա; այսօր առավոտյան ՎԵՍՏԻ-ով տեսա մի  ծավալուն տեսանյութ, թե ինչպես ռուսները, ի վերջո չբավարարվելով կատարվածով, անպայման ուզում են վրացիներից սարքեն “գենոցիդ իրականացրած ազգ”, “իզգոյ-ազգ”,.. Այստեղ արդեն ուրիշ երեւույթների “հոտ է գալիս”, գուցե սրանով ռուսների կողմից ինչ-որ նոր “մոդել” է փորձարկվում` հետագայում կիրառելու համար?
> 
> Դե դրանում` ոչ մի կասկած ոչ մեկի մոտ չկա,..


Ռուսների կարծիքով գերտերություն լինելը կիրենց բնական իրավունքն ու նաև պարտականությունն է: Հիմա աշխարհում շատ են խոսում մարդու իրավունքներից, դեսից դենից, ուրեմն քո աշխարհաքաղաքական շահերը ռազմական ճանապարհով իրացնելու ժամանակ պետք է մեկ ու մեջ կրկնել այդ տերմինները: Եվրոպոսներին դա դուր է գալիս: Պարզից էլ պարզ է, որ ռուսները լավ էլ գիտեին որ Սահակաշվիլին տենց մի ախմախ բան անելու է, որը արձակելու իրենց ձեռքերը: Հիմա ամեն կերպ պետք է աշխարհին համոզել, թե որքան բարի ու արդար գերտերություն կարող է լինել Ռուսաստանը: Դրա համար Վրաստանին պետք է ներկայացնել որպես չար: Դե բոլորն էլ հասկանում են, որ վրացիների արածը խելքին մոտ բան չէր: Ձեռի հետ էլ տուտուցները Համերներից ոգևորված ու ամերիկյան ֆորմաներն ու ակնոցները հագած, կարծում էին, որ երկրորդ սորտի օս կանանց ու երեխաների վրա կրակելը ազգային հերոսություն է: Իսկ դա ռուսները հիմա ամեն կերպ կօգտագործեն: Դեռ հազարներով դատական գործեր են ուղարկվելու միջազգային դատարանները: Ու կարևոր չէ, թե ինչ արդյունք կլինի: Կարևոր է, որ դրա մասին բոլոր լրատվամիջոցներով ասեն:

----------


## Marduk

Նիկարագուան ճանաչեց Աբխազիան ու Օսեթիան

http://news.mail.ru/politics/1992911/

----------


## Տրիբուն

> Նիկարագուան ճանաչեց Աբխազիան ու Օսեթիան
> 
> http://news.mail.ru/politics/1992911/


Էս արդեն լուրջ հայտ էր: Մնաց Ուրուգվայը ճանաչի ու Օսեթիան ու Աբխազիան կդառնան միջազգային հանրության լիարժեք անդամներ:

----------


## Elmo

> Թույլ նյարդեր ունեցողներին խնդրում եմ չնայել, այստեղ եղել են ռուս սկինխեդները, որոնց ոմանք խաղաղապահ են կոչում
> Սպանված վրացի զինվորների նկարներ http://www.stoprussia.ge/gallery/Dead%20Soldiers/


Ագրեսորին պատժում են հենց այդպես: Նույն զինվորների նախօրեի նկարները չես ուզում դնե՞ս, ոնց էին հպարտ ավտոմատներով, տանկերով, գրադներով գրոհում Հարավային Օսեթիա:
Արթ զարմանում եմ քո լոգիկայի վրա, մեկ էլ ազերներն են տենց ասում «Հայերը օկուպանտ են»: Ով սկսել ա ռազմական գործողություն նրան պետք ա ջարդել, ջաղջախել, սպանել, թալանել, այրել ռմբակոծել, պրեզիդենտին էլ կախել: Բա պատերազմ են սկսել ի՞նչ ես ուզում զոհ չտային: Թե նենց պիտի խաղաղապահները նայեին ոնց են գրադ կրակում: Քիչ են սպանել, եթե էդքանից հետո էլ խելքի չեն եկել: Մի հատ էլ հարձակվեն մի հատ էլ կսպանեն: Ու ուզում եմ բոլոր ագրեսորներին էս օրը գցեն: Ապրեն ռուսները մարդիկ իրանց գործը թասիբով արեցին, մարդասպաններին սպանեցին:

----------


## Koms

Ինձ չի թվում, որ սրանով էս "կաշան" ավարտվեց, ու ՆԱՏՈ-ն էլ պոչը սուս ու փուս քաշեց, ռուսները համենայն դեպս անհանգիս են` նայեք այս ինֆոն. 
Москва. 4 сентября. INTERFAX.RU - Уже седьмой по счету корабль ВМС НАТО, не принадлежащий странам региона, прибывает в Черное море, сообщили "Интерфаксу-АВН" в среду в российском военном ведомстве. "Это - штабной корабль ВМС США "Маунт Уитни", который сейчас проходит Босфор и Дарданелы, следуя в акваторию Черного моря", - сказал собеседник агентства. Он уточнил, что в акваторию Черного моря прибыл и американский военный корабль "Пасфайндер". Ранее замначальника Генштаба Вооруженных сил РФ генерал-полковник Анатолий Ноговицын, комментируя наращивание группировки ВМС стран НАТО в акватории Черного моря, заявил, что этот факт "по-прежнему вызывает озабоченность". В настоящее время в акватории Черного моря находятся шесть кораблей стран НАТО, которые не принадлежат странам черноморского региона. Это - три корабля ВМС США и по одному Испании, Германии и Польши.

----------


## Elmo

> Ինձ չի թվում, որ սրանով էս "կաշան" ավարտվեց, ու ՆԱՏՈ-ն էլ պոչը սուս ու փուս քաշեց, ռուսները համենայն դեպս անհանգիս են` նայեք այս ինֆոն. 
> Москва. 4 сентября. INTERFAX.RU - Уже седьмой по счету корабль ВМС НАТО, не принадлежащий странам региона, прибывает в Черное море, сообщили "Интерфаксу-АВН" в среду в российском военном ведомстве. "Это - штабной корабль ВМС США "Маунт Уитни", который сейчас проходит Босфор и Дарданелы, следуя в акваторию Черного моря", - сказал собеседник агентства. Он уточнил, что в акваторию Черного моря прибыл и американский военный корабль "Пасфайндер". Ранее замначальника Генштаба Вооруженных сил РФ генерал-полковник Анатолий Ноговицын, комментируя наращивание группировки ВМС стран НАТО в акватории Черного моря, заявил, что этот факт "по-прежнему вызывает озабоченность". В настоящее время в акватории Черного моря находятся шесть кораблей стран НАТО, которые не принадлежат странам черноморского региона. Это - три корабля ВМС США и по одному Испании, Германии и Польши.


Թող բերեն: Հենց համը հանեն «Դինգոն կսատկացնի»

----------


## Artgeo



----------


## Elmo

Արթ մի քանի հատ էլ նկար դիր, որ էջը փոխվի: Որ չպատասխանես իրական ագրեսորը ո՞վ ա: Դե ԱՄՆ հպատակ երկրներում տենց են սովորեցնում: Ասում են դուք մի սկսեք սկզբից դուք մենակ ցույց տվեք, թե ձեզ ոնց են ջարդել միշտ կրկնեք ու շատ շատ շատ ասեք «մեզ ջարդում են փրկեեե՜ք կանգնեցրեեե՜ք ու մոլորակը ձեզ զոհի տեղ կդնի, իսկ առաջին հարվածը հասցնլեու մասին չի էլ հիշի»: Մենք հիշում ենք, մենք գիտենք ինչի են Վրաստանին ջախջախում: Վրաստանն է հասցրել առաջին հարվածը: Էդ խեղճ ժողովուրդը են ժամանակ պետք է փողոց դուրս գար ու ասոր "Կանգնիր Վրաստանի կառավարություն էս ի՞նչ ես մեր գլխին բերում, Ռուսներին ինչի՞ ես բզբում, որ գան մեզ ուտե՞ն": Վրաստանը զոհ չէ, նա պատասխան է տալիս իր ագրեսիային համար: Ագրեսորին պետք է ջարդել, ափսոս ժողովուրդն ա տուժում:

----------


## Artgeo

> Արթ մի քանի հատ էլ նկար դիր, որ էջը փոխվի: Որ չպատասխանես իրական ագրեսորը ո՞վ ա: Դե ԱՄՆ հպատակ երկրներում տենց են սովորեցնում: Ասում են դուք մի սկսեք սկզբից դուք մենակ ցույց տվեք, թե ձեզ ոնց են ջարդել միշտ կրկնեք ու շատ շատ շատ ասեք «մեզ ջարդում են փրկեեե՜ք կանգնեցրեեե՜ք ու մոլորակը ձեզ զոհի տեղ կդնի, իսկ առաջին հարվածը հասցնլեու մասին չի էլ հիշի»: Մենք հիշում ենք, մենք գիտենք ինչի են Վրաստանին ջախջախում: Վրաստանն է հասցրել առաջին հարվածը: Էդ խեղճ ժողովուրդը են ժամանակ պետք է փողոց դուրս գար ու ասոր "Կանգնիր Վրաստանի կառավարություն էս ի՞նչ ես մեր գլխին բերում, Ռուսներին ինչի՞ ես բզբում, որ գան մեզ ուտե՞ն": Վրաստանը զոհ չէ, նա պատասխան է տալիս իր ագրեսիային համար: Ագրեսորին պետք է ջարդել, ափսոս ժողովուրդն ա տուժում:


Ես հստակ մի բան եմ հասկացել: Անիմաաստա մի քանի հոգու հարցերին պատասխանելը: Անտեսելով այդ ամենը նրանք նոր հարցեր են հնարում: 
Օգոստոսի 6-8-ը Ռուսները ռմբակոծում էին Ջավայի մոտի վրացական գյուղերը: Մի բան, որ չի եղել 16 տարվա ընթացքում: Վրաստանի իշխանությունները չէին կարող թույլ տալ բնակչության ոչնչացնում սկինխեդների կողմից: Ստիպված էին միջամտել: Պարզ էր, որ դա սադրանք էր ռուսական օկուպացիոն զորքերը Վրաստան մտցնելու համար: Բայց մարդկանց թողնել բառբառոսների ձեռքը չէր կարելի:

----------


## Elmo

> Ես հստակ մի բան եմ հասկացել: Անիմաաստա մի քանի հոգու հարցերին պատասխանելը: Անտեսելով այդ ամենը նրանք նոր հարցեր են հնարում: 
> Օգոստոսի 6-8-ը Ռուսները ռմբակոծում էին Ջավայի մոտի վրացական գյուղերը: Մի բան, որ չի եղել 16 տարվա ընթացքում: Վրաստանի իշխանությունները չէին կարող թույլ տալ բնակչության ոչնչացնում սկինխեդների կողմից: Ստիպված էին միջամտել: Պարզ էր, որ դա սադրանք էր ռուսական օկուպացիոն զորքերը Վրաստան մտցնելու համար: Բայց մարդկանց թողնել բառբառոսների ձեռքը չէր կարելի:


Իսկ ես հիշում եմ, որ Օգոստոսի 7 -ին Վրաստանի նախագահը ելույթ էր ունենում և ասում, որ իրենք ձեռնպահ են մնալու ռազմական գործողություններից և ոչ մի խոսք ռուսական ագրեսիայի մասին չասեց: Հենց հարձակվեցին պարզվեց որ սադրանք էլ ա եղել: Դե թող են ժամանակ էլ կենդանի շխթա կազմեին ասեին՝ «Օգոստոսի 6-8-ը Ռուսները ռմբակոծում էին Ջավայի մոտի վրացական գյուղերը:» Էդ խի՞ հիմա ՆԱՏՈ-ն ԱՄՆ-ն միջամտել են, բայց են ժամանակ, երբ յանիմ "Օգոստոսի 6-8-ը Ռուսները ռմբակոծում էին Ջավայի մոտի վրացական գյուղերը:" չէին միջամտում: Որովհետև նման բան չկար:

----------


## Artgeo

> Իսկ ես հիշում եմ, որ Օգոստոսի 7 -ին Վրաստանի նախագահը ելույթ էր ունենում և ասում, որ իրենք ձեռնպահ են մնալու ռազմական գործողություններից և ոչ մի խոսք ռուսական ագրեսիայի մասին չասեց: Հենց հարձակվեցին պարզվեց որ սադրանք էլ ա եղել: Դե թող են ժամանակ էլ կենդանի շխթա կազմեին ասեին՝ «Օգոստոսի 6-8-ը Ռուսները ռմբակոծում էին Ջավայի մոտի վրացական գյուղերը:» Էդ խի՞ հիմա ՆԱՏՈ-ն ԱՄՆ-ն միջամտել են, բայց են ժամանակ, երբ յանիմ "Օգոստոսի 6-8-ը Ռուսները ռմբակոծում էին Ջավայի մոտի վրացական գյուղերը:" չէին միջամտում: Որովհետև նման բան չկար:


Հա, երևի ճիշտ ես: Պիտի թողնեին այնտեղ ժողովրդին կոտորեին ու Թբիլիսիում միտինգ կազմակերպեին կամ սպասեին մինչև ՆԱՏՈ-յի զորքերի ենթադրյալ գալուստը: Այնպես, ինչպես 1915-ին էին հայերին կոտորում ու բոլորը լուռ էին: 
Կամ ասենք, սպասեին, որ ռուսական զորքը գար հասներ Գորի ու նոր սկսեին կռվել:

----------


## Երվանդ

> Հա, երևի ճիշտ ես: Պիտի թողնեին այնտեղ ժողովրդին կոտորեին ու Թբիլիսիում միտինգ կազմակերպեին կամ սպասեին մինչև ՆԱՏՈ-յի զորքերի ենթադրյալ գալուստը: Այնպես, ինչպես 1915-ին էին հայերին կոտորում ու բոլորը լուռ էին: 
> Կամ ասենք, սպասեին, որ ռուսական զորքը գար հասներ Գորի ու նոր սկսեին կռվել:


Չթողնելը ինչով արտահայտվեց խայտառակ փախուստով :LOL: , տեղնիկան թողած մազապուրծա եղել վրացական բանակը, իսկ երբ ռուսները Գորի են մտել նդեղ խաղաղ բնակաիչներ են եղել, կոտորող լինեին իրանց կկոտորեին, իսկ նենց դուք վրացիքդ ընդհանրապես կոտորելուց խոսելու իրավունք չունեք, Ցխինվալին կասետային ռումբերով ռմբակոծելուց հետո(Վրաստանի ՊՆ ընդհունելա էտ փաստը, կարաս չչարչարվես =խտես :Wink: )
 :Smile:

----------


## Elmo

> Հա, երևի ճիշտ ես: Պիտի թողնեին այնտեղ ժողովրդին կոտորեին ու Թբիլիսիում միտինգ կազմակերպեին կամ սպասեին մինչև ՆԱՏՈ-յի զորքերի ենթադրյալ գալուստը: Այնպես, ինչպես 1915-ին էին հայերին կոտորում ու բոլորը լուռ էին: 
> Կամ ասենք, սպասեին, որ ռուսական զորքը գար հասներ Գորի ու նոր սկսեին կռվել:


Չէ երևի սխալ եմ պետք էր գնալ ու մասսայական սպանդի ենթարկվել: Ու ռազմական տեխնիկան էլ նվիրեին ռուսներին, կորցնեին տաչածքի 20 տոկոսը, հետո նոր միտինգ կազմակերպել ու սպասել ՆԱՏՈ-ին:

----------


## Երվանդ

> Հա, երևի ճիշտ ես: Պիտի թողնեին այնտեղ ժողովրդին կոտորեին ու Թբիլիսիում միտինգ կազմակերպեին կամ սպասեին մինչև ՆԱՏՈ-յի զորքերի ենթադրյալ գալուստը: Այնպես, ինչպես 1915-ին էին հայերին կոտորում ու բոլորը լուռ էին: 
> Կամ ասենք, սպասեին, որ ռուսական զորքը գար հասներ Գորի ու նոր սկսեին կռվել:


Վազգենը ճիշտա ասում Սահակշվիլին թո մի անգամ ասեր որ մեզ նդեղ սադրում, են ինչի էր ստախոսում որ ոչ մի ու= չի կիրառելու, Ցխինվալին ռմբակոծում էր արդեն վաղուց դիրքերում տեղադրած գրադներից լրիվ պլան ունեին հարձակման որը իրագործում էին բավականին հաջողությամբ , մինչև ռուսական բանակի հասնելը, ու դու հիմա ուզում ես ասես որ էտ սաղ նախապատրաստվելա մի քանի օրում, ու պատճառը եղելա ռուսական սադրանքները ու մարդկանց կոտորելը, որի մասին չգիտես ինչի Սահակծվիլին չէր բողոքում տերերին?

----------


## Elmo

> Վազգենը ճիշտա ասում Սահակշվիլին թո մի անգամ ասեր որ մեզ նդեղ սադրում, են ինչի էր ստախոսում որ ոչ մի ու= չի կիրառելու, Ցխինվալին ռմբակոծում էր արդեն վաղուց դիրքերում տեղադրած գրադներից լրիվ պլան ունեին հարձակման որը իրագործում էին բավականին հաջողությամբ , մինչև ռուսական բանակի հասնելը, ու դու հիմա ուզում ես ասես որ էտ սաղ նախապատրաստվելա մի քանի օրում, ու պատճառը եղելա ռուսական սադրանքները ու մարդկանց կոտորելը, որի մասին չգիտես ինչի Սահակծվիլին չէր բողոքում տերերին?


Չէ Երվանդ ջան իրանք խելոք էին: Գիտեին Ռուսաստանին կհաղթեն: Գիտե՞ս խի էին են ժամանակ տենց մտածում իսկ հիմա զոհ խաղում: Են ժամանակ Սահակը դուխով էր, գնում էր Ռուսաստանին ջարդելու, հիմա դուխով չի խնդրում ա օգնեն, որ իրան չջարդեն, բայց Սահակը նույնն ա, Ռուսաստանն էլ ա նույը իսկ ի՞նչ ա փոխվել տենաս: :Xeloq:  
Հաաա ճիշտա են ժամանակ երևի Սահակին դուխ են տվել, իսկ հիմա խոստումը չեն կատարել: Կարողա չէ՞ մեկը ասելա "արա խփիիի տերեմ ինչ ռուս ինչ բան հեսա կացինը սրեմ ծառը կտրեմ": Վայ Սահակ Սահակ, ոնց խեղճ վրացիներին էսքան դժբախտացիրի... հալա մի բան էլ գոհ են քեզնի՞ց...  :Think:  չեմ հավատում:

----------


## Koms

Միայն մի նկատառում` ինչի մենք, հայերս, հին սովորությամբ վրացիներին “տուտուցներ” ենք պիտակում? կարող ա մենք մտածում ենք, որ իրենցից ինչ-ինչ չափանիշներով բարձր ենք? Չէ, հաստատ բարձր չենք,.. 
Հա, ի դեպ Վրաստանը մոտ 200 տարի առաջ միացել է Ռուսական կայսրությանը` այդ պահին լինելով որպես սուվերեն Վրացական թագավորություն,..

----------


## Artgeo

> Չթողնելը ինչով արտահայտվեց խայտառակ փախուստով, տեղնիկան թողած մազապուրծա եղել վրացական բանակը, իսկ երբ ռուսները Գորի են մտել նդեղ խաղաղ բնակաիչներ են եղել, կոտորող լինեին իրանց կկոտորեին, իսկ նենց դուք վրացիքդ ընդհանրապես կոտորելուց խոսելու իրավունք չունեք, Ցխինվալին կասետային ռումբերով ռմբակոծելուց հետո(Վրաստանի ՊՆ ընդհունելա էտ փաստը, կարաս չչարչարվես =խտես)


Համենայն դեպս փորձելա սեփական տարածքում խաղաղ բնակչությանը պաշտպանել ռուսական ագրեսիայից: Իսկ դա պետականություն ունենալու հետևանքն է: Եթե 20-րդ դարասկզբում Հայաստանը պետականություն ունենար, ապա նույնպես կկանգներ իր քաղաքացիների պաշտպանությանը: 

Պետականություն ասելով ի նկատի չունեմ Պուտինի ռազմական ռեժիմը կամ Սերժիկի ինքնափրկիչ ռեժիմը:

----------


## Երվանդ

> Համենայն դեպս փորձելա սեփական տարածքում խաղաղ բնակչությանը պաշտպանել ռուսական ագրեսիայից: Իսկ դա պետականություն ունենալու հետևանքն է: Եթե 20-րդ դարասկզբում Հայաստանը պետականություն ունենար, ապա նույնպես կկանգներ իր քաղաքացիների պաշտպանությանը: 
> 
> Պետականություն ասելով ի նկատի չունեմ Պուտինի ռազմական ռեժիմը կամ Սերժիկի ինքնափրկիչ ռեժիմը:


20-րդ դարասկիզբը հանգիստ թող հա էտ լռիվ ուրիշ թեմայա ու ընդհանրապես կապ չունի հիմկվա հետ, ձեզ ոչ մեկն էլ առաջինը չի սկսել կոտորել, թե չէ նենց վայնասուն կդնեիք սաղ աշխարհը կբռներ, ոնց որ հիմա էլի, իսկ պլան հաստատ ունեցել եք հարձակվելու, նենց որ էտ վերսիադ նույնպես չստացվեց ուրիշ բան մտածի Սահակաշվիլուդ արդարացնելու համար :Wink: , Սահակշվիլին եթե պաշտպանում էր սեփական =ողովրդին ու էտ =ողովուրդը իրոք տենցա մտածում ուրեմն իրանց հլը քիչա ինչ գլխներին եկավ:

----------


## Ուրվական

> Չէ Երվանդ ջան իրանք խելոք էին: Գիտեին Ռուսաստանին կհաղթեն: Գիտե՞ս խի էին են ժամանակ տենց մտածում իսկ հիմա զոհ խաղում: Են ժամանակ Սահակը դուխով էր, գնում էր Ռուսաստանին ջարդելու, հիմա դուխով չի խնդրում ա օգնեն, որ իրան չջարդեն, բայց Սահակը նույնն ա, Ռուսաստանն էլ ա նույը իսկ ի՞նչ ա փոխվել տենաս: 
> Հաաա ճիշտա են ժամանակ երևի Սահակին դուխ են տվել, իսկ հիմա խոստումը չեն կատարել: Կարողա չէ՞ մեկը ասելա "արա խփիիի տերեմ ինչ ռուս ինչ բան հեսա կացինը սրեմ ծառը կտրեմ": Վայ Սահակ Սահակ, ոնց խեղճ վրացիներին էսքան դժբախտացիրի... հալա մի բան էլ գոհ են քեզնի՞ց...  չեմ հավատում:


Արա, դե գոհ չլինեն, բա ինչ անեն, ամեն մի ազգ իրա նախագահին ա ար-անի...
Խի նենց ում հարցնես թեկուզ էս ֆորումում, որ չասի, թե ԱՄՆ-ը ոչ մի դեպքում ռազմական օգնություն չէր կարա ցույց տար Վրաստանին, էդքանը միշիկը չէ՞ր հասկանում, թե իրա կաբինետի աշխատողներն ու խորհրդականները չէին հասկանում: Դրանք տխմար են, դրանց ու դրանց պաշտպանողների վերջը շաաաաաաատ վատ ա լինելու, ցավում եմ, ուղղակի, որ լիքը կարգին, իսկական վրացիներ են տու-վելու:

----------


## Artgeo

> 20-րդ դարասկիզբը հանգիստ թող հա էտ լռիվ ուրիշ թեմայա ու ընդհանրապես կապ չունի հիմկվա հետ, ձեզ ոչ մեկն էլ առաջինը չի սկսել կոտորել, թե չէ նենց վայնասուն կդնեիք սաղ աշխարհը կբռներ, ոնց որ հիմա էլի, իսկ պլան հաստատ ունեցել եք հարձակվելու, նենց որ էտ վերսիադ նույնպես չստացվեց ուրիշ բան մտածի Սահակաշվիլուդ արդարացնելու համար, Սահակշվիլին եթե պաշտպանում էր սեփական =ողովրդին ու էտ =ողովուրդը իրոք տենցա մտածում ուրեմն իրանց հլը քիչա ինչ գլխներին եկավ:


Երվանդ, հարձակման համար պլան ա պետք: Չե՞ս նկարագրի գոնե մինիմում Վրաստանի Ռուսաստանի վրա  հարձակման պլանը  :Think:

----------


## Ուրվական

> Երվանդ, հարձակման համար պլան ա պետք: Չե՞ս նկարագրի գոնե մինիմում Վրաստանի Ռուսաստանի վրա  հարձակման պլանը


Տենց հարձակման համար երևի մի կիլոգրամ պլան չէ, է, նարկոտիկ ա պետք ու մի կիլոգրամ էլ փողկապ:

----------


## Artgeo

> Տենց հարձակման համար երևի մի կիլոգրամ պլան չէ, է, նարկոտիկ ա պետք ու մի կիլոգրամ էլ փողկապ:


Դե հա էլի: Էսա Երոն ու Էլմոն կներկայացնեն: 
Օգնեմ մի քիչ: 5 000 000 մարդ կա Վրասանում, 147 000 000 Ռուսաստանում: 
Ուրեմն տակ, մի Վրաստանի քաղաքացին պիտի սպանի 29.4 ռուս: Խնդրում եմ մանրամասն ներկայացնել այս պրոցեսը:

----------


## Երվանդ

> Երվանդ, հարձակման համար պլան ա պետք: Չե՞ս նկարագրի գոնե մինիմում Վրաստանի Ռուսաստանի վրա  հարձակման պլանը


Ոչ թե Ռուսաստանի այլ Հ. Օսեթյաի, ապեր գրադներով ռմբակոծությունա եղել մի քանի ուղղությունից, եղելա հրանոթային ու օդային ռմբակոծություն, էտ ամեն ինչի համար պետք էր պլան, որտեղ են տեղադրում օրինակ հրանոթները որ =ամին են սկսում , ցամաքային զորքերը երբ են մտնում, վրացիք համարյա 3 =ամում Ցխինվալին գրավեցին , հրետանային ու օդային ռմբակոծությունից հետո, քո կարծիքով դա հնարավոր էր անել առանց պլանի ուղղակի տեսնում էին որ իրանց գյուղացիք ռուս խաղաղապահները կոտորում են ու համպատրաստից անեին սաղ հա գրադները տեղակայեին, ռազմական տեխնիկան կուտակեյին և այլն, հնարավոր էր ես քեզ եմ հարցնում?

----------


## Elmo

> Երվանդ, հարձակման համար պլան ա պետք: Չե՞ս նկարագրի գոնե մինիմում Վրաստանի Ռուսաստանի վրա  հարձակման պլանը


Նագավիցինը պլանները հանելա ամերիկյան համերների մեջից: Գիշերվա ժամերին ինֆորմացիոն կանալներ նայի կտենաս: Մի քանի պլան ա հանել, ու մանրամասն բացատրումա: Հա բայց մեկա պետք ա ասես իրանք են գծել էդ պլանները: Նույինսկ օպերացիայի անունն ա հայտնի "Մաքուր դաշտ" և չեմ հիշում ինչ:

----------


## Երվանդ

> Դե հա էլի: Էսա Երոն ու Էլմոն կներկայացնեն: 
> Օգնեմ մի քիչ: 5 000 000 մարդ կա Վրասանում, 147 000 000 Ռուսաստանում: 
> Ուրեմն տակ, մի Վրաստանի քաղաքացին պիտի սպանի 29.4 ռուս: Խնդրում եմ մանրամասն ներկայացնել այս պրոցեսը:


Քեզ էշի տեղ մի դիր ոչ ոք չի ասել Ռուսաստանի վրա հարձակվելու պլան, Օսիաի մասինա խոսք եղել, իսկ օսեթիայում ռուսական մի քանի գունդ խաղաղապահներ են եղել ու Օսեթական բանակը, իսկ Սահակշվիլինին ինչի էր մտածում որ Ռուսները տենց միանգամից չեն խառնվի ու պատասխան հարված հասցնեն, այլ որ ինքը միհատել =ամանակ կունենա նույնը Աբխազիայում անել, էտ մասին վարկածներ 100 անգամ գրել եմ , կարծում եմ կարիք չկա 101 -րդ անգամ գրելու

Ավելացվել է 1 րոպե անց



> Նագավիցինը պլանները հանելա ամերիկյան համերների մեջից: Գիշերվա ժամերին ինֆորմացիոն կանալներ նայի կտենաս: Մի քանի պլան ա հանել, ու մանրամասն բացատրումա: Հա բայց մեկա պետք ա ասես իրանք են գծել էդ պլանները: Նույինսկ օպերացիայի անունն ա հայտնի "Մաքուր դաշտ" և չեմ հիշում ինչ:


Այ մարդ ես իրան առաջարկում եմ տրամաբանորեն մտածել, թող պատկերացնի որ ոչ վրացական կանալներ կան ոչ ռուսկան, ուղղակի տրամաբանելով էլի:

----------


## Elmo

> Դե հա էլի: Էսա Երոն ու Էլմոն կներկայացնեն: 
> Օգնեմ մի քիչ: 5 000 000 մարդ կա Վրասանում, 147 000 000 Ռուսաստանում: 
> Ուրեմն տակ, մի Վրաստանի քաղաքացին պիտի սպանի 29.4 ռուս: Խնդրում եմ մանրամասն ներկայացնել այս պրոցեսը:


Էդ Սահակին ասա թող ներկայացնի՝ ոնց էր պատրաստվում Ռուսաստանին ճնշեր: Ասում եմ հույսը դրել էր իրա աստծու՝ Բուշի վրա: Էդ հիմայա որ քիթը պատին ա դեմ եղել ու դուրս ա եկել հրապարակ երգումա: Այ հիմա ինքն էլ ա իրան հարցնում «ո՞նց եմ էշ էշ գնացել նման քայլին» ու գալստուկն ա ուտում ուղիղ եթերում: Իսկ են ժամանակ վստահ էր, որ ԱՄՆ ռենջերներ են մտնելու, Ռուսաստանն էլ փախնելու ա: Չստացված ավանտյուրիստին ի՞նչ են ասում. ճիշտ ա, անհաջողակ:

----------


## Artgeo

> Ոչ թե Ռուսաստանի այլ Հ. Օսեթյաի, ապեր գրադներով ռմբակոծությունա եղել մի քանի ուղղությունից, եղելա հրանոթային ու օդային ռմբակոծություն, էտ ամեն ինչի համար պետք էր պլան, որտեղ են տեղադրում օրինակ հրանոթները որ =ամին են սկսում , ցամաքային զորքերը երբ են մտնում, վրացիք համարյա 3 =ամում Ցխինվալին գրավեցին , հրետանային ու օդային ռմբակոծությունից հետո, քո կարծիքով դա հնարավոր էր անել առանց պլանի ուղղակի տեսնում էին որ իրանց գյուղացիք ռուս խաղաղապահները կոտորում են ու համպատրաստից անեին սաղ հա գրադները տեղակայեին, ռազմական տեխնիկան կուտակեյին և այլն, հնարավոր էր ես քեզ եմ հարցնում?


Եր Ռուսական 58-րդ բանակը ընդամենը մի քանի ժամում կարո՞ղ էր հասնել, կազմակերպել այն ինչ արեցին: + Ռմբակոծել Վրաստանի ողջ տարածքը:

----------


## Elmo

> Եր Ռուսական 58-րդ բանակը ընդամենը մի քանի ժամում կարո՞ղ էր հասնել, կազմակերպել այն ինչ արեցին: + Ռմբակոծել Վրաստանի ողջ տարածքը:


Իհարկե: Գիտես իրանք հնարավոր հարձակման դեպքում հակահարված տալու պլաններ չունե՞ն: Արթ ջան, որ բանակ ծառայեիր, կիմանաիր, որ միշտ վարժվում են հնարավոր պլաններով, ու էդ պլանները մաքսիմալ մոտ էն իրականին: Քո կարծիքով հիմա վիրտուալ ԱՄՆ ու Ռուսաստան էմուլացիյա արած չկա՞ պենտագոնում ու Ռուսաստանում, ու իրանց ասերը օրը մի 40 անգամ չե՞ն ռմբակոծում ԱՄՆ-ն ու Ռուսաստանը: Գոնե լավ խաղ խաղացած կլինես, տեսած կլինես, ոնց են քաղաքը ռեալ, եռաչափ գծում ու ֆիզիկան էլ իրականին մոտիկ: Այ նույն ձևով ռազմական վարժանքներ են անցկացվում, օդաչուն նստում ա շտուրվալին ու փակ աչքերով ամեն ինչ կարա անի:

----------


## Երվանդ

> Եր Ռուսական 58-րդ բանակը ընդամենը մի քանի ժամում կարո՞ղ էր հասնել, կազմակերպել այն ինչ արեցին: + Ռմբակոծել Վրաստանի ողջ տարածքը:


Դու իմ հարցին չպատասխանեցիր, իսկ հիմա ուրիշ հարց ես առաջ քաշում իմ հարցերի հետ քիչ կապ ունեցող , հիշեցնեմ որ ես հարցեր էի տվել վրացական հարձակման պլանի մասին, իսկ քեզ ով ասեց որ ռուսները չէին կարող իմանալ որ տենց պլան գոյություն ունի :Wink: , ես կարծում եմ որ լավ էլ լրտեսական ցանց ունեն Վրաստանում ու ամեն ինչ էլ տեղը տեղին իմացել են, քանի որ իրանք եթե 2 =ամ շուտ մտնեին, էտքան վնասներ չէր կրի Օսեթիան և հիմքերը շատ ավելի քիչ կլինեին Վրաստանի բուն տարածքի ռազմական օբյեկտներին հարվածելու, իսկ եթե 2 =ամ ուշանային ամեն ինչ ավելի դ=վար կլիներ, վրացական բանակը կդիրքավորվեր Ցխինվալում ու իրանց նդեղից դուրս մղելը ավելի երկար կտևեր ու այդ ընթացում ահավոր միջազգային ճնշումների տակ կգտնվեին ռուսները, ու դուրս մղելուց հետո էլ =ամանակ չէին ունենա Վրաստանի ռազմական պոտենցիալը ոչնչացնելու, հենց էտ կայծակնային պատասխանինա որ չէին սպասում Ամնն ու Վևաստանը էլի :Wink:

----------


## Artgeo

> Դու իմ հարցին չպատասխանեցիր, իսկ հիմա ուրիշ հարց ես առաջ քաշում իմ հարցերի հետ քիչ կապ ունեցող , հիշեցնեմ որ ես հարցեր էի տվել վրացական հարձակման պլանի մասին, իսկ քեզ ով ասեց որ ռուսները չէին կարող իմանալ որ տենց պլան գոյություն ունի, ես կարծում եմ որ լավ էլ լրտեսական ցանց ունեն Վրաստանում ու ամեն ինչ էլ տեղը տեղին իմացել են, քանի որ իրանք եթե 2 =ամ շուտ մտնեին, էտքան վնասներ չէր կրի Օսեթիան և հիմքերը շատ ավելի քիչ կլինեին Վրաստանի բուն տարածքի ռազմական օբյեկտներին հարվածելու, իսկ եթե 2 =ամ ուշանային ամեն ինչ ավելի դ=վար կլիներ, վրացական բանակը կդիրքավորվեր Ցխինվալում ու իրանց նդեղից դուրս մղելը ավելի երկար կտևեր ու այդ ընթացում ահավոր միջազգային ճնշումների տակ կգտնվեին ռուսները, ու դուրս մղելուց հետո էլ =ամանակ չէին ունենա Վրաստանի ռազմական պոտենցիալը ոչնչացնելու, հենց էտ կայծակնային պատասխանինա որ չէին սպասում Ամնն ու Վևաստանը էլի


Ըհըն, եկանք նրան, որ Ռուսաստանի բանակը կայծակնային արագությամբ իրականացրեց այդ ամենը: Իսկ կայծակնային արագությամբ կարելի է անել այն, ինչը նախապես ծրագրավորել ես: 
Եր դու Ռոկիի թունելի մասին լսե՞լ ես հեչ: Էդ անտերը Ռոկիի թունելը որ պայթեցվեր, ռուսական ագրեսորները չէին կարողանա Վրաստան մտնել: Իսկ գիտե՞ս ինչու չի պայթեցվել: Նրանք արդեն մտած են եղել: Նրանք թողել են վրաց զինվորներին հանգիստ մտնել Ցխինվալի, հետո նոր հարձակվել: Հաշվարկը հստակ է: Նենց անել, որ իբր վրացիները հարձակվել են, հետո ռուս «դոբլեստնի» զինվորները փրկել են օսերին: Իսկ իրականում դժվար չի պատկերացնել ինչ է տեղի ունեցել: Մի քանի շենք էլ ձևի համար կարելի է ռմբակոծել, ՕՌՏ ի համար: հա, ի դեպ: Արտասահմանյան լրագրողներին Ցխինվալի թողնել չէր կարելի, քանի որ միանգամից կերևար, որ բնակելի շենքերը գրեթե չեն վնասվել: Պետք էր միանգամից շինարարության իմիտացիա անել ու հետո թողնելով ասել, բա թե տեսեք ինչ շուտ ենք ամեն ինչ վերականգնել:

----------


## Elmo

> Ըհըն, եկանք նրան, որ Ռուսաստանի բանակը կայծակնային արագությամբ իրականացրեց այդ ամենը: Իսկ կայծակնային արագությամբ կարելի է անել այն, ինչը նախապես ծրագրավորել ես: 
> Եր դու Ռոկիի թունելի մասին լսե՞լ ես հեչ: Էդ անտերը Ռոկիի թունելը որ պայթեցվեր, ռուսական ագրեսորները չէին կարողանա Վրաստան մտնել: Իսկ գիտե՞ս ինչու չի պայթեցվել: Նրանք արդեն մտած են եղել: Նրանք թողել են վրաց զինվորներին հանգիստ մտնել Ցխինվալի, հետո նոր հարձակվել: Հաշվարկը հստակ է: Նենց անել, որ իբր վրացիները հարձակվել են, հետո ռուս «դոբլեստնի» զինվորները փրկել են օսերին: Իսկ իրականում դժվար չի պատկերացնել ինչ է տեղի ունեցել: Մի քանի շենք էլ ձևի համար կարելի է ռմբակոծել, ՕՌՏ ի համար: հա, ի դեպ: Արտասահմանյան լրագրողներին Ցխինվալի թողնել չէր կարելի, քանի որ միանգամից կերևար, որ բնակելի շենքերը գրեթե չեն վնասվել: Պետք էր միանգամից շինարարության իմիտացիա անել ու հետո թողնելով ասել, բա թե տեսեք ինչ շուտ ենք ամեն ինչ վերականգնել:


Էս քանի օրում են հորինել ու քեզ պատմել, դու էլ հավատում ես հա՞: Ռուսներին պետք լիներ շուտվանից կանեին էդ ամեն ինչը: Ու էդ թունելի պայթեցումն էլ իրենց չէր խանգարի մի հատ ՏՈՒ 160 մոտեցնել Թբիլիսիին: Թունելը չեն պայթեցրել, որովհետև չեն սպասել, որ ռուսները կգան: Թէ չէ միանգամից կպայթեցնեին նոր կհարձակվեին: Հենց դրանում ա Սահակի սխալը կայանում:

----------


## Madlen

> Ըհըն, եկանք նրան, որ Ռուսաստանի բանակը կայծակնային արագությամբ իրականացրեց այդ ամենը: Իսկ կայծակնային արագությամբ կարելի է անել այն, ինչը նախապես ծրագրավորել ես: 
> Եր դու Ռոկիի թունելի մասին լսե՞լ ես հեչ: Էդ անտերը Ռոկիի թունելը որ պայթեցվեր, ռուսական ագրեսորները չէին կարողանա Վրաստան մտնել: Իսկ գիտե՞ս ինչու չի պայթեցվել: Նրանք արդեն մտած են եղել: Նրանք թողել են վրաց զինվորներին հանգիստ մտնել Ցխինվալի, հետո նոր հարձակվել: Հաշվարկը հստակ է: Նենց անել, որ իբր վրացիները հարձակվել են, հետո ռուս «դոբլեստնի» զինվորները փրկել են օսերին: Իսկ իրականում դժվար չի պատկերացնել ինչ է տեղի ունեցել: Մի քանի շենք էլ ձևի համար կարելի է ռմբակոծել, ՕՌՏ ի համար: հա, ի դեպ: Արտասահմանյան լրագրողներին Ցխինվալի թողնել չէր կարելի, քանի որ միանգամից կերևար, որ բնակելի շենքերը գրեթե չեն վնասվել: Պետք էր միանգամից շինարարության իմիտացիա անել ու հետո թողնելով ասել, բա թե տեսեք ինչ շուտ ենք ամեն ինչ վերականգնել:


Ողջույն բոլորին :   :Smile: 
Artgeo- ի  հետ լրիվ համաձայն եմ, այս պատերազմը պետք էր ռուսներին; :Wink:

----------


## Elmo

> Ողջույն բոլորին :  
> Artgeo- ի  հետ լրիվ համաձայն եմ, այս պատերազմը պետք էր ռուսներին;


 :Shok:  ու վե՞րջ

----------


## Երվանդ

> Ըհըն, եկանք նրան, որ Ռուսաստանի բանակը կայծակնային արագությամբ իրականացրեց այդ ամենը: Իսկ կայծակնային արագությամբ կարելի է անել այն, ինչը նախապես ծրագրավորել ես: 
> Եր դու Ռոկիի թունելի մասին լսե՞լ ես հեչ: Էդ անտերը Ռոկիի թունելը որ պայթեցվեր, ռուսական ագրեսորները չէին կարողանա Վրաստան մտնել: Իսկ գիտե՞ս ինչու չի պայթեցվել: Նրանք արդեն մտած են եղել: Նրանք թողել են վրաց զինվորներին հանգիստ մտնել Ցխինվալի, հետո նոր հարձակվել: Հաշվարկը հստակ է: Նենց անել, որ իբր վրացիները հարձակվել են, հետո ռուս «դոբլեստնի» զինվորները փրկել են օսերին: Իսկ իրականում դժվար չի պատկերացնել ինչ է տեղի ունեցել: Մի քանի շենք էլ ձևի համար կարելի է ռմբակոծել, ՕՌՏ ի համար: հա, ի դեպ: Արտասահմանյան լրագրողներին Ցխինվալի թողնել չէր կարելի, քանի որ միանգամից կերևար, որ բնակելի շենքերը գրեթե չեն վնասվել: Պետք էր միանգամից շինարարության իմիտացիա անել ու հետո թողնելով ասել, բա թե տեսեք ինչ շուտ ենք ամեն ինչ վերականգնել:


Արտ քիչա մնում սկսես պնդել որ վրացական զինորներին զոռով են մտցրել Ցխինվալի, որ հարձակաման իմիտացիա ստեղծեն :LOL: , ես չեմ =խտում որ ռուսները գիտեին վրացական սպասվող հարձակման մասին ու լավ էլ պատրաստվել էին էտ ամենին, երբեք էլ էս չեմ =խտել, բայց քո ասածը հենց քո դեմա ասում ես թողեցին վրացական զինվորները մտնեն ցխինվալի, ինչ գործ ունեին վրացական զինվորները Ցխինվալում??, հաաա երևի Սահմանադարական կարգն էին չէ վերականգնում չափազանց խաղաղամտորեն տրմադրված :Smile: , ես քո հետ էլ բանավեճի մեջ կաշխատեմ չմտնել Արթ վրացական թեմաներով, մի քիչ անլուրջա ստացվում էլի, հասարակ բաները չես ֆիքսում ու նկատում, մենակ անգիր արած վրաստանի պաշտոնական թեզն ես կրկնում:

----------


## Elmo

> ինչ գործ ունեին վրացական զինվորները Ցխինվալում?


Եկել էին ծաղիկ հավաքելու:
Չէ բանը... են .. հա եկել էին Ռուսներից պաշտպանելու օսերին: Կոկոյթեն էլ գերի ա դրա համար ա տենց ռուսամետ բաներ խոսում: Ասել են «չխոսաս կսպանենք»:

----------


## Artgeo

> Էս քանի օրում են հորինել ու քեզ պատմել, դու էլ հավատում ես հա՞: Ռուսներին պետք լիներ շուտվանից կանեին էդ ամեն ինչը: Ու էդ թունելի պայթեցումն էլ իրենց չէր խանգարի մի հատ ՏՈՒ 160 մոտեցնել Թբիլիսիին: Թունելը չեն պայթեցրել, որովհետև չեն սպասել, որ ռուսները կգան: Թէ չէ միանգամից կպայթեցնեին նոր կհարձակվեին: Հենց դրանում ա Սահակի սխալը կայանում:


Էլմո, դու տեսնում ես այն, ինչ քեզ ձեռք է տալիս տեսնել, իսկ ռուսական քարոզչությունը ամրապնդում է այդ տեսածդ տարածած ստերով: Թե՛ դիվանագիտական, թե՛ ռազմական, թե՛ տնտեսական, թե՛ տարածքային ամբողջականության կամ այլ ցանկացած տեսանկյունից Վրաստանին այս պատերազմը ոչինչ չէր տալու: Պարզ է, որ որևէ նորմալ նախագահ պատերազմ չէր սկսի: Դրա համար պետք էր, որ Ռուսաստանի ու նրա ֆորպոստերի տարածքներում ձևավորվեր կարծիք, որ Վրաստանի նախագահը աննորմալ է: Եվ ինչպես տեսնում ես, լավ էլ ստացվել է: Դե, ի՞նչ ասեմ: Շարունակեք այդպես մտածել` կարծելով, որ դուք եք այդպես մտածում: Իսկ ես բազմաթիվ հիմնավորումներ ունեմ, որ Վրաստանը պատերազմ չէր սկսի ու որպես բոնուս լիքը հիմնավորումներ կարող եմ բերել, որ Ռուսաստանը կսկսեր: Մինչդեռ հակառակը ոչ մեկ չի կարող հիմնավորել:

----------


## Madlen

> ու վե՞րջ


Վերջ, թե սկիզբ, ինչպես կամենաք: :Wink:

----------


## Elmo

> Պարզ է, որ որևէ նորմալ նախագահ պատերազմ չէր սկսի: Դրա համար պետք էր, որ Ռուսաստանի ու նրա ֆորպոստերի տարածքներում ձևավորվեր կարծիք, որ Վրաստանի նախագահը աննորմալ է::


Ինքը որ իմանար պատերազմ ա դառնալու չէր սկսի: Ասում եմ 2 բանի վրայա հույսը դրել:
1. Ռուսները չեն մտնի:
2. Եթե մտնեն ԱՄՆ կգա օգնության:
Ինքը կրկնակի սխալվեց: Ինքը ավանտույրա արեց, ու պրտվեց:

----------


## Madlen

> Էլմո, դու տեսնում ես այն, ինչ քեզ ձեռք է տալիս տեսնել, իսկ ռուսական քարոզչությունը ամրապնդում է այդ տեսածդ տարածած ստերով: Թե՛ դիվանագիտական, թե՛ ռազմական, թե՛ տնտեսական, թե՛ տարածքային ամբողջականության կամ այլ ցանկացած տեսանկյունից Վրաստանին այս պատերազմը ոչինչ չէր տալու: Պարզ է, որ որևէ նորմալ նախագահ պատերազմ չէր սկսի: Դրա համար պետք էր, որ Ռուսաստանի ու նրա ֆորպոստերի տարածքներում ձևավորվեր կարծիք, որ Վրաստանի նախագահը աննորմալ է: Եվ ինչպես տեսնում ես, լավ էլ ստացվել է: Դե, ի՞նչ ասեմ: Շարունակեք այդպես մտածել` կարծելով, որ դուք եք այդպես մտածում: Իսկ ես բազմաթիվ հիմնավորումներ ունեմ, որ Վրաստանը պատերազմ չէր սկսի ու որպես բոնուս լիքը հիմնավորումներ կարող եմ բերել, որ Ռուսաստանը կսկսեր: Մինչդեռ հակառակը ոչ մեկ չի կարող հիմնավորել:


+10 :Ok:

----------


## Երվանդ

Էս աչքիս Արթի երկրորդ նիքնա :LOL:  :LOL:  :LOL:

----------


## Artgeo

> Ինքը որ իմանար պատերազմ ա դառնալու չէր սկսի: Ասում եմ 2 բանի վրայա հույսը դրել:
> 1. Ռուսները չեն մտնի:
> 2. Եթե մտնեն ԱՄՆ կգա օգնության:
> Ինքը կրկնակի սխալվեց: Ինքը ավանտույրա արեց, ու պրտվեց:


ՕՌՏ ©
Սեփական մտքերից, փլզ
Ո՞նց ես պատկերացնում, որ ասենք մեկնումեկը հարձակվի Սոչիի վրա ու ռուսները ձեն չհանեն կամ ասենք ասենք, ո՞նց ես քեզ պատկերացնում ԱՄՆ-ի Հարավային Օսեթիա մուտքը:  :Think:

----------


## Elmo

> ՕՌՏ ©
> Սեփական մտքերից, փլզ
> Ո՞նց ես պատկերացնում, որ ասենք մեկնումեկը հարձակվի Սոչիի վրա ու ռուսները ձեն չհանեն կամ ասենք ասենք, ո՞նց ես քեզ պատկերացնում ԱՄՆ-ի Հարավային Օսեթիա մուտքը:


Ասում եմ նախագահիդ հարցրա թող պատասխանի: Ես չեմ պատկերացնում, բայց չեմ էլ պատրաստվում հարձակվեմ:  :Wink: 
Իսկ մտքերը իմն են:
Նույն հարցերը ուղղվեցին Եվրոխորհրդի նիստում Վրաստանին, ու ԱՄՆ-ին և մնացին օդում:

----------


## Artgeo

> Ասում եմ նախագահիդ հարցրա թող պատասխանի: Ես չեմ պատկերացնում, բայց չեմ էլ պատրաստվում հարձակվեմ: 
> Իսկ մտքերը իմն են:


Քոնը որ լիներ կկարողանայիր տրամաբանորեն հիմնավորել, իսկ հիմա պարզապես լցրել են, ո՞նց հիմնավորես: 



> Նույն հարցերը ուղղվեցին Եվրոխորհրդի նիստում Վրաստանին, ու ԱՄՆ-ին և մնացին օդում:


Ռուսաստանի ներկայացուցիչ  Չուրկային հարց ուղղեցին «Ճի՞շտ է, որ Լավրովը ասել է. «Սահակաշվիլին պիտի գնա», Չուրկան չուրկվեց ու չպատասխանեց:

----------


## Madlen

> Ինքը որ իմանար պատերազմ ա դառնալու չէր սկսի: Ասում եմ 2 բանի վրայա հույսը դրել:
> 1. Ռուսները չեն մտնի:
> 2. Եթե մտնեն ԱՄՆ կգա օգնության:
> Ինքը կրկնակի սխալվեց: Ինքը ավանտույրա արեց, ու պրտվեց:


*Ինքը*  - մանկամսուր վաղուց չի գնում, մեծացելաաա՜ :Blush: 




> Էս աչքիս Արթի երկրորդ նիքնա


Արագ կերպով լվացեք ձեր աչքերը : :Cool:

----------


## Marduk

> Եր դու Ռոկիի թունելի մասին լսե՞լ ես հեչ: Էդ անտերը Ռոկիի թունելը որ պայթեցվեր, ռուսական ագրեսորները չէին կարողանա Վրաստան մտնել: Իսկ գիտե՞ս ինչու չի պայթեցվել:


Եթե պայթեցնեին ապա օսերը չէին կարող փախնել դեպի Ռուսաստան:
Վրաստանը ուզում էր Խորվատիայի պես 1-2 օրում հարցը լուծեր էթնիկ զտումով:
Եթե Ռուսաստանը չխառնվեր ապա կլիներ Սերբսկա Կրաինայի պես որի մասին ոչ մեկ հիմա չի հիշում...

----------


## Elmo

> Քոնը որ լիներ կկարողանայիր տրամաբանորեն հիմնավորել, իսկ հիմա պարզապես լցրել են, ո՞նց հիմնավորես:


Ես ո՞նց հիմնավորեմ խելագար Սահակի արածը: Սկի ինքը չի կարում հիմնավորի:




> Ռուսաստանի ներկայացուցիչ  Չուրկային հարց ուղղեցին «Ճի՞շտ է, որ Լավրովը ասել է. «Սահակաշվիլին պիտի գնա», Չուրկան չուրկվեց ու չպատասխանեց:


Հա ի՞նչ: Հա ասել ա , ու սաղ էլ գիտեն դրա մասին: և ի՞նչ, որ չպատասխանեց: Լավ արեց:  ԱՄՆ 100 հարցի վրա չուրկվեց, թող մի հատի վրա էլ ինքը չուրկվի:
Բա ԱՄՆ-ին որ ասեցին Մասսայական Ոչնչացման զենքը գտել ե՞ք Իրաքում, ի՞նչ ասեց  :LOL: 

Ավելացվել է 3 րոպե անց



> *Ինքը*  - մանկամսուր վաղուց չի գնում, մեծացելաաա՜


 :Shok:  :Shok:  և՞

----------


## Վիշապ

Պարոնայք, ինֆորմացիոն պատերազմի մասին չարժե մոռանալ ու Վրաստանին միարժեքորեն «սխալ հանել», ի վերջո մեր ինֆորմացիայի աղբյուրները ռուսական ու պրոռուսական են որոնք հակավրացական են ու բնականաբար մենք բոլորս կարծում ենք թե Վրաստանը էշ էշ հարձակվեց խաղաղ ու անմեղ օսերի վրա նրանց ցեղասպանելու ու տարածքները նրանցից ազատելու միտումով։ Որովհետև *այդպես ենք լսել*: Հիմա ի՞նչ եք կարծում, անգերազանցելի ինֆորմացիոն բազա ունեցող Ռուսաստանի համար դժվա՞ր է մեզ բոլորիս դրանում համոզելը։ Օրինակ մեր մարտի մեկի դեպքերը այնպես սարքեցին, թե իբր ժողովուրդը պիտի զինված հարձակվեր ու գրավեր կառավարությունն իր իշխանությունով հանդերձ, էս կես տարուց ովելի է որևէ մեկը կարողանու՞մ է հակառակը ապացուցել։ 
Դրա համար կարծում եմ կարելի է փոքր ինչ ավելի մեղմ լինել դիրքորոշումների հարցում մեզ՝ հասարակ մահկանացուներիս, առավել ևս որ օբյեկտիվ ինֆրոմացիայի չենք տիրապետում։ Մասնավորապես ըստ իմ ստացած ինֆորմացիայի՝ 
1. Մինչև օգոստոսի 8–ը մի քանի օր շարունակ ակտիվ հրետանային դուել էր գնում օսեթական ու վրացական ուժերի միջև։ Օսեթական կողմից հրետակոծությունը կատաղի ընթացք է ստացել Սահակաշվիլու հրադադարի մասին հայտարարությունից հետո։
2. Մինչև օգոստոսի 5–ը Ցխենվալիի բնակչության մեծ մասը էվակուացվել է, նույնսիկ հիմնարկությունները աշխատողների աշխատավարձների վերջնահաշվարկ են տվել։ Բնակչությունը հեռացել է կազմակերպված՝ ավտոբուսներով։
3. Վրացական բնակավայրերը հողին են հավասարացվել, այնինչ օսեթական բնակավայրերի մեծ մասը կանգուն է։
Ոչ մի կերպ կոնկրետ ինֆորմացիա չեմ կարողացել ստանալ՝
1. Օսեթական կողմից 2000 զոհերի վերաբերյալ։
2. Ռուսական կողմից պրոպագանդվող ցեղասպանության մասին որևէ փաստ։
Իմիջայլոց։ Օգոստոսի 8–ի երեկոյան ես Ուրեկի ծովափին էի, երբ ռուսական ավիացիան երկու ռումբ գցեց Փոթիի վրա (10–15 կմ հյուսիս), հեռադիտակով պարզ երևում էր ինքնաթիռներից արձակվող լույսերը, վրացական կողմից հակահարվածը, Փոթին դե յուրե դե ֆակտո Վրաստանի տարածք է և գտնվում է օսեթիայից ավելի քան 200 կմ հեռու, սա ռուսների կողմից ոչ թե համարժեք պաշտպանություն էր, այլ ներխուժում։
Ես բնավ չեմ կարծում որ Սահակաշվիլին արևմտյան հրահանգ կատարեց։ Նա սադրանքին զոհ գնաց առանց հեռահար պլանները հաշվի առնելու։ Ըստ էության սխալվեց։

----------


## Marduk

Երեկ կարծեմ Եվրախորհուրդը պահանջեց Վրաստանից որպեսզի ստորագրի Հռոմի համաձայնագիրը ըստ որի հնարավոր կլինի դատել Վրաստանի քաղաքացիներին Հաագայի դատարանում:
Դա նշանակում է որ Եվրոպան ուզում է այս հարցը դատական կարգով լուծել:
Այնպես որ կարծում եմ դեռ շատ փաստեր կբացահայտվեն:

----------


## Elmo

> Պարոնայք, ինֆորմացիոն պատերազմի մասին չարժե մոռանալ ու Վրաստանին միարժեքորեն «սխալ հանել», ի վերջո մեր ինֆորմացիայի աղբյուրները ռուսական ու պրոռուսական են որոնք հակավրացական են ու բնականաբար մենք բոլորս կարծում ենք թե Վրաստանը էշ էշ հարձակվեց խաղաղ ու անմեղ օսերի վրա նրանց ցեղասպանելու ու տարածքները նրանցից ազատելու միտումով։ Որովհետև *այդպես ենք լսել*: Հիմա ի՞նչ եք կարծում, անգերազանցելի ինֆորմացիոն բազա ունեցող Ռուսաստանի համար դժվա՞ր է մեզ բոլորիս դրանում համոզելը։


Երկու տարբերակ ունեմ: Հավատալ ԱՄՆ-ին, որը ստոր, սուտասան երկիր է, և կազմակերպել է սեպտեմբերի 11, հարձակվել է Իրաքի վրա, Հարավսլավիայի վրա , 2 ատոմային ռումբ է նետել, ուզում է Իրանին խփի, Հյուսիսային Կորեյաին է սպառնում  ... ... 
Կամ Ռուսաստանին: 3 -րդ տարբերակ չկա: Ես 2 -րդն եմ ընտրում:

----------


## Artgeo

> Ես ո՞նց հիմնավորեմ խելագար Սահակի արածը: Սկի ինքը չի կարում հիմնավորի:


Չես, կարող որովհետև քո կարծիքը, քո դիրքորոշումը չի: Իսկ օրինակ ես հանգիստ կարող եմ հիմնավորեմ Պուտինի իմպերիալիստական նկրտումներով ստոր կգբշնիկ լինելը, քանի որ դա իմ դիրքորոշումն է: Սահակաշվիլու խելագար լինելն էլ քարոզչական հնարքա, որ արդարացնեն Պուտանայի քայլերը:

Ավելացվել է 3 րոպե անց



> Երկու տարբերակ ունեմ: Հավատալ ԱՄՆ-ին, որը ստոր, սուտասան երկիր է, և կազմակերպել է սեպտեմբերի 11, հարձակվել է Իրաքի վրա, Հարավսլավիայի վրա , 2 ատոմային ռումբ է նետել, ուզում է Իրանին խփի, Հյուսիսային Կորեյաին է սպառնում  ... ... 
> Կամ Ռուսաստանին: 3 -րդ տարբերակ չկա: Ես 2 -րդն եմ ընտրում:


Եթե խոսում ես, մինչև վերջ խոսի: Ռուսաստան որը իրականացրել է Չեչնյա, Բեսլան, Նորդ Օստ, բնակելի շենքերի պայթյուններ, Ավրորա սուզանավ, Աբխազիա, Օսեթիա և այլ և այլն: Ու սա մենակ վերջին 20 տարվա ընթացքում: Էլ չեմ խոսում դարասկզբի թագավորական ընտանիքի բարբարոսաբար սպանության վերաբերյալ:

----------


## Philosopher

> Էլ չեմ խոսում դարասկզբի *թագավորական ընտանիքի* բարբարոսաբար սպանության վերաբերյալ:


Վրաստանի՞ :Shok: 

Իր թագավորական ընտանիքին ինքն էլ սպանել ա: Դու քո խելագարների մասին մտածի :Wink:  Մեկ էլ մտածի, թե որոշների հոգու քաղաք Գորին ի'նչ մասշատբի տականք ա ծնել: Ո'չ իմ հոգու քաղաք Երևանն ա տենց տականք ծնել, ո'չ էլ ինչ-որ մեկի քաղաք Մոսկվան: Ինքնաճանաչումը լավ բան ա: Քո չէ, վրաց ժողովրդի: Էդ ճանապարհ ա բուժման :Wink:

----------


## Elmo

> Եթե խոսում ես, մինչև վերջ խոսի: Ռուսաստան որը իրականացրել է Չեչնյա, Բեսլան, Նորդ Օստ, բնակելի շենքերի պայթյուններ, Ավրորա սուզանավ, Մերձդնեստր, Աբխազիա, Օսեթիա և այլ և այլն: Ու սա մենակ վերջին 20 տարվա ընթացքում: Էլ չեմ խոսում դարասկզբի թագավորական ընտանիքի բարբարոսաբար սպանության վերաբերյալ:


Իրանք չեն խաբում ասում չենք արել, կամ ինչ որ Բեն-Լադեն ա արել: Իրանք անում են ասում են լավ ենք արել:

Ավելացվել է 2 րոպե անց



> Չես, կարող որովհետև քո կարծիքը, քո դիրքորոշումը չի: Իսկ օրինակ ես հանգիստ կարող եմ հիմնավորեմ Պուտինի իմպերիալիստական նկրտումներով ստոր կգբշնիկ լինելը, քանի որ դա իմ դիրքորոշումն է: Սահակաշվիլու խելագար լինելն էլ քարոզչական հնարքա, որ արդարացնեն Պուտանայի քայլերը:


Պուտինը անում ա իրա ուժի չափով ա անում, կարա քառակին անի, կարա ՆԱՏՈ-ն էլ ցրի, ԱՄՆ-ն էլ խորտակի, բայց չի անում: Բա սահակը ու՞մ ինչո՞վ ա անում:

----------


## Artgeo

> Վրաստանի՞
> 
> *Իր թագավորական ընտանիքին ինքն էլ սպանել ա:* Դու քո խելագարների մասին մտածի Մեկ էլ մտածի, թե որոշների հոգու քաղաք Գորին ի'նչ մասշատբի տականք ա ծնել: Ո'չ իմ հոգու քաղաք Երևանն ա տենց տականք ծնել, ո'չ էլ ինչ-որ մեկի քաղաք Մոսկվան: Ինքնաճանաչումը լավ բան ա: Քո չէ, վրաց ժողովրդի: Էդ ճանապարհ ա բուժման


Հա, էլի որ իր թագավորական ընտանիքն է սպանել: Իբր բան ասի՞ր: Ուրիշի թագավորին սպանելը սովորական ա, իսկ սեփականին առնվազն ամոթ ա:

Ինչ վերբարում է Ստալինին, ապա Ստալինը կարմիրների քարտուղարն էր, այսինքն այն կարմիրների, որոնց ժառանգորդ է Պուտինյան Ռուսաստանը:

----------


## Elmo

> Հա, էլի որ իր թագավորական ընտանիքն է սպանել: Իբր բան ասի՞ր: Ուրիշի թագավորին սպանելը սովորական ա, իսկ սեփականին առնվազն ամոթ ա:


Դե Սահակն էլ ասում էր ես իմ ժողովրդին կարգի եմ հրավիրում .... գրադով, ի՞նչ մեծ տարբերություն կա.

----------


## Վիշապ

Հայեր քաղաքականության մեջ ազնվություն կամ անազնվություն, ճշմարտություն կամ սուտ կատեգորիաները  կեղծ են, կան շահեր, ռազմական ուժ և դիվանագիտություն։ Վերջինս բացի դիվանի մասին գիտելիքների նաև ճիշտ ժամանակին, ճիշտ վայրում ստելու արվեստ է։ :Tongue:

----------


## Philosopher

> Հա, էլի որ իր թագավորական ընտանիքն է սպանել: Իբր բան ասի՞ր: Ուրիշի թագավորին սպանելը սովորական ա, իսկ սեփականին առնվազն ամոթ ա:


Ուրեմն սպասիր սովորականին, Թիֆլիսի խանիկի` առնվազն դատավարությանը: Կարմիր-սպիտակ էլ մի սկսի: Քո էսօրվա ոչ-կարմիրներն էլ նենց ոչինչ կարմիր են: Արյունի բնական իմաստով :Smile: 




> Ինչ վերբարում է Ստալինին, ապա Ստալինը կարմիրների քարտուղարն էր, այսինքն այն կարմիրների, որոնց ժառանգորդ է Պուտինյան Ռուսաստանը:


Ուր էր թե գույնով լիներ: Սահակաշվիլին էլ կապույտ ա: Հետո՞, կոմֆո՞րտ ա: Աչքիս չէ :Wink:

----------


## Artgeo

> Իրանք չեն խաբում ասում չենք արել, կամ ինչ որ Բեն-Լադեն ա արել: Իրանք անում են ասում են լավ ենք արել:


Դե, ի՞նչ ասեմ: Նստեք, հրճվեք: Պարզապես չեմ հասկանում քո հրճվանքի առիթը: Չեմ հասկանում այն, որ ԱՄՆ-ի ժողովուրդը քո համար մարդ են, իսկ Ռուսաստանի երեխաները, ժողովուրդը սպանելու ապրանք...




> Պուտինը անում ա իրա ուժի չափով ա անում, կարա քառակին անի, կարա ՆԱՏՈ-ն էլ ցրի, ԱՄՆ-ն էլ խորտակի, բայց չի անում: Բա սահակը ու՞մ ինչո՞վ ա անում:


Լավ խոսք կա, թռիր, նոր հոպ ասա: Ժամանակը ցույց կտա թե ինչի՞ ա ընդունակ Պուտինը: Իսկ նա ընդունակ է ամենավերջին ստորությունների և հենց այդ պատճառով Վրաստանում բոլորը գիտակցում են, որ հեշտ չի լինելու դեպի անկախություն ճանապարհը ու բոլորը պատրաստ են անել հնարավորինս, որ էլ երբեք չդասվեն ԱՊՀ երկրների շարքին, էլ երբեք չմաքրեն ռուս զինվորների կոշիկները: Եվ այդ ամենը ՎՐաստանի ժողովրդի կողմից ընտրված անկախ երկրի նախագահ Սահակաշվիլու գլխավորությամբ, քանի որ մեկընդմիշտ հրաժարվել են Ռուսաստանի կողմից դրածո ֆորպոստի վեզիրներից:

----------


## Marduk

> Ինչ վերբարում է Ստալինին, ապա Ստալինը կարմիրների քարտուղարն էր, այսինքն այն կարմիրների, որոնց ժառանգորդ է Պուտինյան Ռուսաստանը:


Վերջերս Պուտինը ՍՆՆ-ով ասաց, որ բոլոր նրանք ովքեր պաշտպանում են Վրաստանի այսօրվա սահմանները իրականում Ստալինիստ են:

Եվ դա փաստ է:
Քանի որ Ստալինն է գծել այդ սահմանները, նաև Ադրբեջանի սահմանները:

Ի դեպ նախկին սովետի բոլոր հանրապետություններում հանեցին Լենինի ու Ստալինի արձանները, բայց պարզվում է Գորիում այն դեռ կանգուն է:

----------


## Տրիբուն

> Մենք էլ ենք արել: Չգիտե՞ս մենք մորթել ենք կին, երեխա, հղի կին, անզեն մարդ: Տանկի տակ ենք քցել, բռնաբարել, գլուխները ցցին հաքցրել ենք ամեն ինչ էլ արել ենք: Ու լավ ենք արել, դա Սումգայիթի պատասխանն էր ազերիներին, որ երեխա էին խաշում, հղի կնոջը կտրում էին երեխա հանում: Ազերներն էլ ասում էին «հայը, որ երեխա ա մորթում, ուրեմն Բաքու կհասնի, փախեք»: Դա պատերազմա, աստճաններին նստած չինգաչունգ խաղալ չի:


Կարող ա և արել ենք, բայց դա չի նշանակում, որ դրա մասին պետք է հպարտությամբ խոսել: Ընդհակառակը պետք ամեն կերպ դատապարտել: Ես կողմ եմ նաև պատժելուն նրանց ովքեր ադրբեջանցի կին կամ երեխա են դիտավորյալ սպանել: Բանակը նրա համար չի որ կին ու երեխա մորթի, եթե նույնիսկ դրա մեջ վերժխնդրության տարր կա: Թող պատերազմի դեպքում ինչքան կարող են թշնամու զինվոր սատկացնենց, բակց ոչ անզեն խաղաղ բնակիչների, ու դիտավորյալ, նպատակադրված: Դու օրինակ ինչպես կապրես մի մարդու հարևանությամբ, որի մասին ասենք գիտես, որ երեխաների ու կանանց ա մորթել: Մտքովդ չի՞ անցնում, որ նման մարդու համար աշխարհում էլ ոչ մի սրբություն չկա:

Ավելացվել է 9 րոպե անց



> Ինձ չի թվում, որ սրանով էս "կաշան" ավարտվեց, ու ՆԱՏՈ-ն էլ պոչը սուս ու փուս քաշեց, ռուսները համենայն դեպս անհանգիս են` նայեք այս ինֆոն. 
> Москва. 4 сентября. INTERFAX.RU - Уже седьмой по счету корабль ВМС НАТО, не принадлежащий странам региона, прибывает в Черное море, сообщили "Интерфаксу-АВН" в среду в российском военном ведомстве. "Это - штабной корабль ВМС США "Маунт Уитни", который сейчас проходит Босфор и Дарданелы, следуя в акваторию Черного моря", - сказал собеседник агентства. Он уточнил, что в акваторию Черного моря прибыл и американский военный корабль "Пасфайндер". Ранее замначальника Генштаба Вооруженных сил РФ генерал-полковник Анатолий Ноговицын, комментируя наращивание группировки ВМС стран НАТО в акватории Черного моря, заявил, что этот факт "по-прежнему вызывает озабоченность". В настоящее время в акватории Черного моря находятся шесть кораблей стран НАТО, которые не принадлежат странам черноморского региона. Это - три корабля ВМС США и по одному Испании, Германии и Польши.


Ընգեր, էտ ՆԱՏՈ-յական նավերն առանձնապես իրենցից բան չեն ներկայացնում: Մեջները միայն մի հատ էսմինեց կա, որը կարող է ցամաքային օբյեկտներ գրոհել: Մնացածը անկապ նավիկներ են: Էտ էսմինեցնել, եթե չեմ սխալվում արդեն դուրս է եկել Սև ծովից: ԱՄՆ էտ մի քանի նավով չէր ցանկանում ասել, որ Ռուսաստան քեզ խելոք պահի, թե չէ կկրակենք: Ընդհակառակը, ուզում էր ասել. «Ռուսաստան, մենք քո հետ պրյամո կռիվ չենք ուզում անենք, բայց պետք է դեմքներս պահենք, յանիմ գործ ենք անում, ու մեր թուլին պաշտպանում ենք»: Դրա համար էլ ՆԱՏՈ-յի էտ զորախմբի մեջ միայն կեսն էր ամերիկյան: Մնացածը եվրոպական էին: Իսկ եվրոպացիները հաստատ ռուսների հետ կոնֆլիկտ չեն ցանկանում: Դա պարիզ էր, ու ավելի պարզ դարձավ ԵՄ արտահերթ սամմիթից հետո:

----------


## dvgray

> Ընգեր, էտ ՆԱՏՈ-յական նավերն առանձնապես իրենցից բան չեն ներկայացնում: Մեջները միայն մի հատ էսմինեց կա, որը կարող է ցամաքային օբյեկտներ գրոհել: Մնացածը անկապ նավիկներ են: Էտ էսմինեցնել, եթե չեմ սխալվում արդեն դուրս է եկել Սև ծովից: ԱՄՆ էտ մի քանի նավով չէր ցանկանում ասել, որ Ռուսաստան քեզ խելոք պահի, թե չէ կկրակենք: Ընդհակառակը, ուզում էր ասել. «Ռուսաստան, մենք քո հետ պրյամո կռիվ չենք ուզում անենք, բայց պետք է դեմքներս պահենք, յանիմ գործ ենք անում, ու մեր թուլին պաշտպանում ենք»: Դրա համար էլ ՆԱՏՈ-յի էտ զորախմբի մեջ միայն կեսն էր ամերիկյան: Մնացածը եվրոպական էին: Իսկ եվրոպացիները հաստատ ռուսների հետ կոնֆլիկտ չեն ցանկանում: Դա պարիզ էր, ու ավելի պարզ դարձավ ԵՄ արտահերթ սամմիթից հետո:


Լավ, որ  էս նատոականները ու եվրոպացիները էտպես ահաբեկված են ռսից, էտ խի՞ ռուսը իրա օրհնաված ոտով ասենք չբռնի ու Թուրքիան գրավի: Կամ, ասենք Ճապոնաին: Կամ Չինաստանը  :LOL:   :LOL: 
…
Ի՞նչ տարբերություն, Վրաստան ա, թե ասենք Վետնամ, կամ Մոզանբիկ: Թող գնա  գրավվի էլի՞՛: Ռսները սիրում են չէ՞ գրավել: Նույնիսկ դրա համար խելքները գնում ա: Իսկ մյուս աշխարհը սիրուն պոչը կխուզեր, ու ռսին ռևաերանսներ կաներ  :LOL: :
…
Բայղց ի՞նչ ենք տեսնում իրականում: Իրաք, Հարասլավիա, Աֆղանստան, շուտով Իրան… 
Ավելի շատ նման ա նրան, որ ռուսն ա ագոնիայի մեջ թփրտում  :LOL:

----------


## Ջուզեպե Բալզամո

> Բայղց ի՞նչ ենք տեսնում իրականում: Իրաք, Հարասլավիա, Աֆղանստան, շուտով Իրան… 
> Ավելի շատ նման ա նրան, որ ռուսն ա ագոնիայի մեջ թփրտում


Dv էլի՞  :Smile:  ԱՄՆ պուպուշ Ռուսաստան քը՞խ … 
Չար լեզուներն ( ԱՄՆ Դեմոկրատականների դեմքերով) ասում են ԱՄՆ ամիսը տաս միլիարդ դոլլար ա ծախսում նշածդ երկրներում ռազմական ուժով ազատություն և ժողովրդականություն ապահովելու համար (մանավանդ վերջիններս կարծես էնքան էլ չեն ուզում էդ բարիքից): Ի՞նչքան կձգի… որքան հասկացել եմ Արևմտյան կիսագնդում ես: Ամերիկայի իրական վիճակից ( չորս հարյուր տրիլլիոն արտաքին պարտք) պիտի որ լավ տեղյակ լինես:
Մյուս կողմից էլ այլ չար լեզուներ ասում են , որ Ռուսաստանն արտաքին պարտքը փակել է: Եվ հիմա կարող է, առատորեն հոսող, եկամուտների հետ անել ցանկացած էշություն: Մանավանդ որ, չի զգացվում տնտեսական պատժամիջոցների և ոչ մի հոտ… 
Երկարաժամկետ կտրվածքով նայի, ու՞մ վրա ստավկա կանեիր  :Smile:

----------


## dvgray

> Dv էլի՞  ԱՄՆ պուպուշ Ռուսաստան քը՞խ … 
> Չար լեզուներն ( ԱՄՆ Դեմոկրատականների դեմքերով) ասում են ԱՄՆ ամիսը տաս միլիարդ դոլլար ա ծախսում նշածդ երկրներում ռազմական ուժով ազատություն և ժողովրդականություն ապահովելու համար (մանավանդ վերջիններս կարծես էնքան էլ չեն ուզում էդ բարիքից): Ի՞նչքան կձգի… որքան հասկացել եմ Արևմտյան կիսագնդում ես: Ամերիկայի իրական վիճակից ( չորս հարյուր տրիլլիոն արտաքին պարտք) պիտի որ լավ տեղյակ լինես:
> Մյուս կողմից էլ այլ չար լեզուներ ասում են , որ Ռուսաստանն արտաքին պարտքը փակել է: Եվ հիմա կարող է, առատորեն հոսող, եկամուտների հետ անել ցանկացած էշություն: Մանավանդ որ, չի զգացվում տնտեսական պատժամիջոցների և ոչ մի հոտ… 
> Երկարաժամկետ կտրվածքով նայի, ու՞մ վրա ստավկա կանեիր


Juzeppe Balzammo ջան  :Smile: 
Այստեղ պուպուշի ու քխի հարց չկա: Ոչ ամերիկայի պրեզիդենտն ա հորեղբորս տղեն, ոչ էլ ռուսաստանի դումայի նախագահը ինձ անտանելի մեկը  :LOL: :
Հարցը աշխարհի նիստ ու կացին վերաբերվող անալիզն ա: Իմ կարծիքով, ռուսաստանը սկած վիճակում ա, ու աշխարհի մեջ մի ֆունկցիա են իրեն վերապահել:  Նավթ ծախի, ու եվրոպայի համար "բարբարոս" ազգ-ժողովրդին կարգի բերի:
Ամերիկայի արտաքին պարտքին շատ մի խաբվի: Սաղ աշխարհն էլ ամերիկային ա պարտք: Իսկ հեռանկար առումով մի հատ մայքրոսոֆթը ավելի շատ աբառոտ ունի, քան ռուսաստանը  :LOL:  / Բիլի ցավը տանեմ  :Wink: /:
Էնպես որ միանշանակ ես իմ ստավկեն կանեի  :Xeloq: … Անգլիայի վրա: Նա ղեկավարել ա, ղեկավարում ա, ու հլա երկար կղեկավարի /ըստ ինձ  :Smile: /:
Հ.Գ. Ռուսաստանի նկարած թվերին մի նայի: Դու նայի թե ռուսաստանի ժողովուրդը ինչ հալի ա ապրում Մոսկվայից դուրս: Այ դրանով է որոշվում պետության ուժը ու ռեսուրսները, ոչ թե ինչ թիվ ա նկարում իրա վիճակագրական վարչությունը: Իմիջայլոց ոչ մի թիվ չեն ասում ամերիկյան կապիտալի մասին, որը մեկին մեկ աշխատում ա ռուսաստանում, տարբեր, ամենաբարձր կռիշաների տակ : Օրինակ Պեպսին, Կոկա-Կոլան, Մուլթոնը… և այլն  :Smile:

----------


## Ջուզեպե Բալզամո

> Էնպես որ միանշանակ ես իմ ստավկեն կանեի … Անգլիայի վրա: Նա ղեկավարել ա, ղեկավարում ա, ու հլա երկար կղեկավարի /ըստ ինձ


 :Hands Up: 
Լավ էր: Ես էլ  :LOL:  Ունեցածս մի երկու կեպեկը հանձնել եմ թագուհու պահպանությանը, դոլարը բարախլիտա անում  :LOL: 
Դու մի մոռանա որ, ռուսական կապիտալն էլ Ամերկայում ա լուրջ գործեր անում: Իսկ են որ աշխարհն էլ ամերիկային ա պարտք, էդ հիմա լուծվող հարց չի: Էդ պարտքը դեռ պիտի ստանալ, իսկ ԱՄՆ-ին փող հենց հիմա է պետք, էս ներկա վարչակազմը ամերիկային թուլացրել ու վարկաբեկել ա: Իրենց կովբոյական, հիմար քաղաքականությամբ շատերի քեֆին են կպել ( նաև իրենց նախկին դաշնակիցներից ): Ամերիկային լուրջ վարակ ա կպել, հիմա նրանից պիտի հեռու մնալ: Մինչև չբուժվի - ես նրան որպես արդարության ու բարօրրության գարանտ չեմ կարում տեսնեմ: Նենց որ,առայժմ՝ Ռուսաստան ( մինչեվ տենանք ֆուտբոլասեր քիրվաներն ինչ են անում  :LOL:  )

----------


## Elmo

> Կարող ա և արել ենք, բայց դա չի նշանակում, որ դրա մասին պետք է հպարտությամբ խոսել: Ընդհակառակը պետք ամեն կերպ դատապարտել: Ես կողմ եմ նաև պատժելուն նրանց ովքեր ադրբեջանցի կին կամ երեխա են դիտավորյալ սպանել: Բանակը նրա համար չի որ կին ու երեխա մորթի, եթե նույնիսկ դրա մեջ վերժխնդրության տարր կա: Թող պատերազմի դեպքում ինչքան կարող են թշնամու զինվոր սատկացնենց, բակց ոչ անզեն խաղաղ բնակիչների, ու դիտավորյալ, նպատակադրված: Դու օրինակ ինչպես կապրես մի մարդու հարևանությամբ, որի մասին ասենք գիտես, որ երեխաների ու կանանց ա մորթել: Մտքովդ չի՞ անցնում, որ նման մարդու համար աշխարհում էլ ոչ մի սրբություն չկա:


Թե չես ալարի էդ հարցի պատասխանը կգնանք ու կփորձենք պատերազմի վետերանից ստանանք, որը եղբոր ուղեղը փորձում էր բռով հետ լցներ տեղը: Իրան կասես «արի գնանք քեզ դատենք ինչի՞ ես երեխա սպանել»: Կասես, որ Մարտակերտում միջանցք էինք բացել կին ու երեխա ճանապարհ էիք տալիս որ դուրս գան, ու իրանց մեջից ավտոմատներով կրակում քին ձեր վրա, ինչի՞ բոլորին սպանեցիք: 
Բայց հենց սկսես էդ հարցերը տալ, ինձ աչքով արա որ փախնեմ: Չեմ ուզում ինձ էլ մորթեն:

Ավելացվել է 6 րոպե անց
Ախր ասում եմ չավելացնեմ, չի լինում է: Ապեր մարդիկ գնացել տեսել են իրենց քույրը բռնաբարված ու սպանած, հղի կնոջ փորը բացած, տեսել են իրենց մայրը՝ գլուխը կտրած: Մարդիկ Սումգայիթ են տեսել, գժվել դառել են գազան, իրանց համար ի՞նչ կին, ի՞նչ երեխա: Կին ու երեխա ասելով իրանցին են հիշում՝ կտրտված: Դու հիմա ուզում ես իրանց դատե՞ն: Դու աչքիս 1 փամփուշտ կրակած չկաս, դրա համար ես տենց բաներ գրում:

----------


## Տրիբուն

> Լավ, որ  էս նատոականները ու եվրոպացիները էտպես ահաբեկված են ռսից, էտ խի՞ ռուսը իրա օրհնաված ոտով ասենք չբռնի ու Թուրքիան գրավի: Կամ, ասենք Ճապոնաին: Կամ Չինաստանը  
> …
> Ի՞նչ տարբերություն, Վրաստան ա, թե ասենք Վետնամ, կամ Մոզանբիկ: Թող գնա  գրավվի էլի՞՛: Ռսները սիրում են չէ՞ գրավել: Նույնիսկ դրա համար խելքները գնում ա: Իսկ մյուս աշխարհը սիրուն պոչը կխուզեր, ու ռսին ռևաերանսներ կաներ :
> …
> Բայղց ի՞նչ ենք տեսնում իրականում: Իրաք, Հարասլավիա, Աֆղանստան, շուտով Իրան… 
> Ավելի շատ նման ա նրան, որ ռուսն ա ագոնիայի մեջ թփրտում


ԴիՎի ջան, ինչքան կարումա էտքանա ա գրավում: Հիմա Վրաստանի վրա կարացավ, Վրաստանը գրավեց: Կարանա Վիետնամը գրավի, Վիետնամը կգրավի: Համ էլ էս պահին իրա հետաքրքրությունների շրջանակաը իրա կողքերի մի քանի մանր մունր երկրներից էն կողմ չի հասնում: Այսինք, Մոզամբիկում ռուսները էս պահին ոչ մի շահ չունեն: Ունենան էլ, բան չեն կարող անել, քանի որ չեն կարող: 

Ես չեմ ասում թե ռուսները էտքան ուժեղ են: Ինչքան էլ ուժեղ լինեն, եթե Ռուսաստան-ԱՄՆ, կամ Ռուսաստան-ՆԱՏՈ կռիվ լինի, Ռուսները կսկեն իմ ուրիշ ձևի: Բայց դա էլ չի նշանակում որ ԱՄՆ առանձին, կամ ՆԱՏՈ-ով կգնա ռուսների հետ ուղղակի կոնֆլիկտի: ԱՄՆ համար էլ Ռուսաստանի հետ կռիվը Սադամի կամ թալիբների հետ կռիվ չի: Վսյո տակի մի քսան անգամ մեծ ու ու ուժեղ երկրի  հետ գործ ունեն, կարծեմ ռուսները ատոմային բոմբ էլ ունեն, մեկ էլ տեսար խելքներին փչեց: Ու բոլորն էլ գիտեն, որ ռուսներին ոչ մի բանը հետ չի պահի:

Կարճ ասած, իմ ավելի կարճ խելքով, ԱՄՆ-Ռուսաստան, ՆԱՏՈ-Ռուսաստան ուղղակի կոնֆլիկտը Վրաստանի պատճառով, բացառում եմ: Դա ոչ մեկին ձեռք չի տալիս: Կլինի ուժի ցուցադրում ու լիքը գոռգոռոց, բայց բանը պատերազմին չի հասնի: ՆԱՏՈ-ի նավերն էլ մի քսան օրից Սև ծովում չեն լինելու: Բացի թուրքականներից: Դե էն Բուլղարիա ու Ռումինիա նավատորմչիկները չենք հաշվում:

----------


## REAL_ist

Տրիբուն ջան ռսները սկողը չեն, ենել բութիլ ամերիկացիների դեմ

----------


## Elmo

> Հ.Գ. Ռուսաստանի նկարած թվերին մի նայի: Դու նայի թե ռուսաստանի ժողովուրդը ինչ հալի ա ապրում Մոսկվայից դուրս: Այ դրանով է որոշվում պետության ուժը ու ռեսուրսները, ոչ թե ինչ թիվ ա նկարում իրա վիճակագրական վարչությունը: Իմիջայլոց ոչ մի թիվ չեն ասում ամերիկյան կապիտալի մասին, որը մեկին մեկ աշխատում ա ռուսաստանում, տարբեր, ամենաբարձր կռիշաների տակ : Օրինակ Պեպսին, Կոկա-Կոլան, Մուլթոնը… և այլն


Հա, վատ ա: Չնայած վատն էլ են չի, անծայրածիր տարածքներ ունեն, թող մշակեն ապրեն: Ստեղ բայց էդքան էլ բարեկեցության հարց չկա: ԱՄՆ -ում էլ մի ամբողջ քաղաքներ են «մեռնում»: Բոստոն, Դեյտրոիդ.. շատ չեմ իմանում: Բայց դա չի խանգարում Ռուսաստանին ռազմական կործանիչներ, տանկեր, ՀՕՊ միջոցներ և այլն ծախել ու հարստանալ: Իրանցը են ա, որ բանակի վիճակը լավ պահեն: Մնացած ոլորտներում էշ մեռնում են: Մի հատ կարգին ինժեներ չունեն, բայց ռազմական ինժեներներ ունեն, որ աշխարը չունի: Դե  նավթն ու գազը չեմ ասում: 170 տարվա մենակ Ռուսաստանում գազի պաշար կա, ուրիշ ոչ մի տեղ էդքան չկա:
ԱՄՆ -ում արդեն բանկերը խնդիրներ ունեն: 50 000 փող ունեցողին 10 000 են կարողանում հետ տալ: Ժողովուրդը հիպոթեքները չի կարողանում փակել: Իրաքի պատերազմն էլ ընդեղից սխալ դուրս եկավ: Իրանց թվում էր, որ էդ պատերազմից նավթ կունենա, բայց շահույթ չկա դրանից: Հիմա էլ ընկած Իրաքը 3 մասին են բաժանել ու կռվացնում են իրար հետ, որ 3 կողմերին էլ զենք վաճառեն, բայց էլ եկամուտ չունեն: Մինուսով պատերազմ ա:

Ավելացվել է 4 րոպե անց



> Տրիբուն ջան ռսները սկողը չեն, ենել բութիլ ամերիկացիների դեմ


Նույինսկ են սատկած ժամանակներում վախենալու էին ԱՄՆ-ի համար: Ելցինի ժամանակ:

----------


## Marduk

> Էնպես որ միանշանակ ես իմ ստավկեն կանեի … Անգլիայի վրա: Նա ղեկավարել ա, ղեկավարում ա, ու հլա երկար կղեկավարի /ըստ ինձ /:


Անգլիան դա Ամերիկա չի:
«Անգլիան» եթե պետք լինի ԱՄՆ-ն էլ կզոհաբերի: Հատկապես որ արդեն պարզ է որ որպես ժանդարմ ԱՄՆ-ը շատ թանկ է նստում Անգլիայի վրա: Ռուսաստանը օրինակ նույն էդ ժանդառմի դերը ավելի էժանով կարա անի, համ էլ իմիջը «բարբարոսների» մոտ էդքան ընկած չի ինչքան ԱՄՆ-ինը:

Համ էլ մի մոռացի որ ամենա բարձր Զույգ աշտարակները հիմա ԱՄՆ-ում չեն այլ Մալազիայում:  :Smile:

----------


## Վիշապ

> Թե չես ալարի էդ հարցի պատասխանը կգնանք ու կփորձենք պատերազմի վետերանից ստանանք, որը եղբոր ուղեղը փորձում էր բռով հետ լցներ տեղը: Իրան կասես «արի գնանք քեզ դատենք ինչի՞ ես երեխա սպանել»: Կասես, որ Մարտակերտում միջանցք էինք բացել կին ու երեխա ճանապարհ էիք տալիս որ դուրս գան, ու իրանց մեջից ավտոմատներով կրակում քին ձեր վրա, ինչի՞ բոլորին սպանեցիք: 
> Բայց հենց սկսես էդ հարցերը տալ, ինձ աչքով արա որ փախնեմ: Չեմ ուզում ինձ էլ մորթեն:
> 
> Ավելացվել է 6 րոպե անց
> Ախր ասում եմ չավելացնեմ, չի լինում է: Ապեր մարդիկ գնացել տեսել են իրենց քույրը բռնաբարված ու սպանած, հղի կնոջ փորը բացած, տեսել են իրենց մայրը՝ գլուխը կտրած: Մարդիկ Սումգայիթ են տեսել, գժվել դառել են գազան, իրանց համար ի՞նչ կին, ի՞նչ երեխա: Կին ու երեխա ասելով իրանցին են հիշում՝ կտրտված: Դու հիմա ուզում ես իրանց դատե՞ն: Դու աչքիս 1 փամփուշտ կրակած չկաս, դրա համար ես տենց բաներ գրում:


Ըստ ինձ սխալ ես դատում։ Իսկական զինվորը միևնույն է կռվում է զինվորի դեմ, իսկական զինվորը ցխած գլխով ախպոր համար վրեժը չի լուծում թշնամու անզեն ազգակիցներին մորթելով։ Իսկ էն որ վրեժխնթրությունից մթագնած ուղեղներով աջ ու ձախ մորթ են անում, դրանք զինվոր չեն, անուս կենդանիներ են, որոնց ձեռքը զենք է ընկել։ Ոչ մի կերպ հնարավոր չի նրանց արդարացնել։ Պատերազմն էլ իր չգրված օրենքներն ունի, մասնավորապես՝ անզեն մարդկանց ու գերիներին չեն սպանում, չեն ծեծում, չեն ծաղրում ու ստորացնում։ Զինվոր լինելու համար մենակ փամփուշտ կրակելը քիչ է, պետք է նաև զինվոր լինելու իմաստը հասկանալ։

----------


## Elmo

> Ըստ ինձ սխալ ես դատում։ Իսկական զինվորը միևնույն է կռվում է զինվորի դեմ, իսկական զինվորը ցխած գլխով ախպոր համար վրեժը չի լուծում թշնամու անզեն ազգակիցներին մորթելով։ Իսկ էն որ վրեժխնթրությունից մթագնած ուղեղներով աջ ու ձախ մորթ են անում, դրանք զինվոր չեն, անուս կենդանիներ են, որոնց ձեռքը զենք է ընկել։ Ոչ մի կերպ հնարավոր չի նրանց արդարացնել։ Պատերազմն էլ իր չգրված օրենքներն ունի, մասնավորապես՝ անզեն մարդկանց ու գերիներին չեն սպանում, չեն ծեծում, չեն ծաղրում ու ստորացնում։ Զինվոր լինելու համար մենակ փամփուշտ կրակելը քիչ է, պետք է նաև զինվոր լինելու իմաստը հասկանալ։


Էդ պատերազմը իմ կողքով չի անցել: Ես շատ լավ գիտեմ պատերազմի գրված ու չգրված օրենքները: Բայց դա սխալ պատերազմ էր: Նույնիսկ կադրային գեներալները եկել տեսել են ու սարսափահար են եղել, ղարաբաղյան պատերազմի դաժանությունը տեսնելով: Գոնե մի անգամ փամփուշտը ականջիդ մոտով անցած կա՞, կամ գոնե 10 մետրի վրա, իմ գլխի մոտով անցել ա ու պատերազմի շունչը զգացել եմ, դեռ 2-3 տարի առաջվա բան եմ ասում: Ոչ դու, ոչ ես չենք կարա հասկանանք են մարդուն, որը իրա ընդտանիքը մորթած ա գտել տանը: Առավել ևս պատերազի օրենքների վրա ինքը թքած ունի: Մի հատ գոնե 1 վայրկյանով քեզ էդ մարդկանց տեղը դիր:

----------


## Տրիբուն

> Թե չես ալարի էդ հարցի պատասխանը կգնանք ու կփորձենք պատերազմի վետերանից ստանանք, որը եղբոր ուղեղը փորձում էր բռով հետ լցներ տեղը: Իրան կասես «արի գնանք քեզ դատենք ինչի՞ ես երեխա սպանել»: Կասես, որ Մարտակերտում միջանցք էինք բացել կին ու երեխա ճանապարհ էիք տալիս որ դուրս գան, ու իրանց մեջից ավտոմատներով կրակում քին ձեր վրա, ինչի՞ բոլորին սպանեցիք: 
> Բայց հենց սկսես էդ հարցերը տալ, ինձ աչքով արա որ փախնեմ: Չեմ ուզում ինձ էլ մորթեն:



Չեմ ալարի: Ընկեր, ուշադրություն չես դարձնում ինչ եմ գրել: Գրել եմ որ չի կարելի արդարացնել նրանց ովքեր *դիտավորյալ, նպատակադրված* սպանում են կանանց ու երեխաներին: Ահագին տարբերություն կա սրա ու այն բանի մեջ, երբ ադրբեջանցիները իրենք են իրենց կանանց ու երեխաներին օգտագործում որպես կենդանի վահան: Այդ դեպքում երբ զինվորը պատասխան կրակով սպանում է իրեն սպանել փորձողին ու ստիպված սպանում է կենդանի վահան դարձած կնոջը կամ երեխային, ապա մարդասպանը ոչ թե մեր զինվորն է, այլ ադրբեջանցի զինվորը, որը *դիտավորյալ, նպատակադրված* կնոջն ու երեխային դարձրել է կենդանի վահան: 




> Ախր ասում եմ չավելացնեմ, չի լինում է: Ապեր մարդիկ գնացել տեսել են իրենց քույրը բռնաբարված ու սպանած, հղի կնոջ փորը բացած, տեսել են իրենց մայրը՝ գլուխը կտրած: Մարդիկ Սումգայիթ են տեսել, գժվել դառել են գազան, իրանց համար ի՞նչ կին, ի՞նչ երեխա: Կին ու երեխա ասելով իրանցին են հիշում՝ կտրտված: Դու հիմա ուզում ես իրանց դատե՞ն: Դու աչքիս 1 փամփուշտ կրակած չկաս, դրա համար ես տենց բաներ գրում:


Ընկեր քո ասածը գիտես ինչի է նման: Որ ասենք, Աստված կարոտ պահի, մեկի երեխային կամ հղի կնոջը մեկը ավտոյի տակ գցի ու սպանի, ու դրանից հետո այդ երեխայի հայրը սկսի բոլոր վարորդներին ավտոյի տակ գցելով սպանել, երբ առանց ավտոյի բռնացնի: Սումգայիթ ու կոտորած տեսած մարդը իրոք կարող է կորցնել հոգեկան հավասարակշռությունը: Այդ դեպքում նրան պետք է բուժել, օգնել, որ վերականգնվի, ու ոչ թե ուղարկել ճակատ ու ասել, գնա, վրեժխնդիր եղիր թշնամու կանանցից ու երեխաներից: Զինվորեը պատերազմ է գնում հաղթելու համար ու ոչ թե մարդկանց կոտորելու: 

Ու վերջապես, այո, ուզում եմ դատել ցանկացած մարդու, հայ, թուրք, վրացի, եզդի, ամերիկացի, շվեդ, կապ չունի, ով իրեն թույլ է տվել անմեղ մարդ սպանել՝ անկախ դրան նախորդող հանգամանքներից: Հակառակ դեպքում միշտ կարելի է արդարացնել բոլոր սերիական մանյակ մարդասպաններին: Բա չե՞ք ասի, նա ինչ դաժան մանկություն է տեսել, դպրոցում իրան ծեծել են, աղջիկներն էլ վրան չէին նայում, ձեռ էին առնում, ու ամեն անգամ կին տեսնելուց նա այդ օրերն է հիշում ու գժվում է, ու քառատում է բոլոր կանանց:

----------


## Վիշապ

> Էդ պատերազմը իմ կողքով չի անցել: Ես շատ լավ գիտեմ պատերազմի գրված ու չգրված օրենքները: Բայց դա սխալ պատերազմ էր: Նույնիսկ կադրային գեներալները եկել տեսել են ու սարսափահար են եղել, ղարաբաղյան պատերազմի դաժանությունը տեսնելով: Գոնե մի անգամ փամփուշտը ականջիդ մոտով անցած կա՞, կամ գոնե 10 մետրի վրա, իմ գլխի մոտով անցել ա ու պատերազմի շունչը զգացել եմ, դեռ 2-3 տարի առաջվա բան եմ ասում: Ոչ դու, ոչ ես չենք կարա հասկանանք են մարդուն, որը իրա ընդտանիքը մորթած ա գտել տանը: Առավել ևս պատերազի օրենքների վրա ինքը թքած ունի: Մի հատ գոնե 1 վայրկյանով քեզ էդ մարդկանց տեղը դիր:


Նախ զենք բռնել եմ, փամփուշտ էլ է գլխավերևովս անցել, ականի վրայով էլ եմ անցել, պայթել է՝ հրաշքով կենդանի եմ մնացել, դա իմիջայլոց… Մարդկային տեսանկյունից ճիշտ պատերազմներ չեն լինում, բոլոր պատերազմներն էլ սխալ են՝ լի դաժանությունով, ստորությունով, չարությունով, ահ ու սարսափով։ Գիտակից և ուժեղ մարդը առաջնորդվում է բանականությամբ և փորձում է սկիզբ առած համընդհանուր ատելության ու ստորության առաջն առնել, իսկ անգիտակից մարդը ներքաշվում է այդ ատելության մեջ, ինքն էլ է ակամայից ստորություններ անում դառալով պատերազմի զոհ՝ եթե ոչ ֆիզիկապես, ապա հաստատ  հոգեպես։ Այն, որ ինչ–ինչ հանգամանքներում մարդը կորցնում է բանականությունը ու դառնում գազան, ապա դա չի նշանակում թե այդ մարդուն պետք է արդարացնել և մեղադրել հանգամանքներին, ես դրա կողմնակիցը չեմ։ Ամեն դեպքում մարդուն ընտրություն կատարելու հնարավորությունը տրվում է։

----------


## Տրիբուն

> Տրիբուն ջան ռսները սկողը չեն, ենել բութիլ ամերիկացիների դեմ


Ապեր, շատ սուբյեկտիվ են գնահատականներդ: Ռուսները արդեն սկած են: Էս Վրաստանի դեպքերն էլ ոնց որ իրենց բախիտց լիներ, որ ցույց տային, որ յանիմ էնքան էլ սկած չեն: Ուղղակի, նույնիսկ սկած վիճակում, դեռ իրենցից ուժ են ներկայացնում, որի վրա ամբողջովին թքել յանկիները դեռ չեն կարող: Ռուսների դուխը գտնվում է ուղիղ համեմատական կապի մեջ նավթի գների հետ: Տենաս որ նավթի գները 120-ի փոխարեն 40 դոլար լիներ, ինչ էին անելու: Սոված զկրտալու էին: Նույնիսկ տրադիցիոն արդյունաբերության ճյուղերն են վարի գնացել. Աերոֆլոտի նման գիգանտը վերջին քսան տարում մի հատ ռուսական ինքնաթիռ չի պաըվիրել: Քսան տարի ռազմական տեխնիկան չեն թարմացրել: Դաժե պուտինը գնացել էր հյուսիսային նավատորմի զինավարժություններին, սուզանավից ռակետ բաց թողեցին, քսան մետր թռավ ու տրաքեց օդի մեջ: Սաղ աշխարհով մեկ խայտառակ եղան: Վախենամ որ պետք լինի ռուսեների ստրատեգիական հրթիռները շախտաներից չթռնեն, նենց են ժանգոտել: Էն ռուսական ալիքներով ցուցադրվող նոր տանկեր, ուղղաթիռներ, ինքնաթիռներ, սենց բաներին ուշադրություն մի դարձրու: Գործող զորքերում դրանք չկան: Մենակ ցուցահանդեսների համար են: Համ էլ յանկիներին հիմա ավելորդ գլխացավանք պետք չի - Իրաք, Ավղանստան, ընտրությունները, դես-դեն: Իսկ քո ասած բութիլները արդեն քսան տարի ալամ աշխարհին թելադրում են, թե ով ոնց պիտի ապրի, ճիշտ թե սխալ էական չի: 

Իմ համար էս ամեն ինչից մի դաս կա միայն: Փոքրները պիտի մեծերի թևի տակ մի կերպ յոլա գնան: Բայց մեկի քամակից կպած ման գալ չի կարելի, քանի որ, եթե էտ մեկը որոշի քեզ քցել, կքցի մինչև վերջ: Ու այն որ մեր անվտանգության ողջ համակարգը հիմա կառուցված է միայն Ռուսաստանի հետ ռազմավարական համագործակցության վրա, մեր համար ամենամեծ վտանգն է:

----------


## Elmo

> Այն, որ ինչ–ինչ հանգամանքներում մարդը կորցնում է բանականությունը ու դառնում գազան, ապա դա չի նշանակում թե այդ մարդուն պետք է արդարացնել և մեղադրել հանգամանքներին, ես դրա կողմնակիցը չեմ։ Ամեն դեպքում մարդուն ընտրություն կատարելու հնարավորությունը տրվում է։


Ես չեմ արդարացրել: Ես ասել եմ, որ դրանում սպանողները մեղավոր չեն: Հանգամանքները բերել ա նրան, որ մարդիկ դառել են գազան ու բոլորին ոչնչացրել: Քո պատմելով դու տեսել ես գնդակ ու ական: Քեզ հո ե՞ս չեմ պատմելու պատերազմը որն ա: հենա ինձնից լավ գիտես:

----------


## Տրիբուն

> Ես չեմ արդարացրել: Ես ասել եմ, որ դրանում սպանողները մեղավոր չեն:


մեղավոր չեն, նշանակում է արդար են, ըներ, բա էլ արդարացնելն ուրիշ ինչպե՞ս է լինում

----------


## Elmo

> մեղավոր չեն, նշանակում է արդար են, ըներ, բա էլ արդարացնելն ուրիշ ինչպե՞ս է լինում


Գոյություն ունի մեղսունակ և անմեղսունակ վճակ: Մարդը, որը գտնվում է հոգեկան ծանր խանգարումների մեջ, աֆեկտային վիճակում է, բանականության կատարյալ մթագնում է մոտը. համարվում է անմեղսունակ մարդ: Նման մարդը գազանային ինստինկտներով է առաջնորդվում, այլ ոչ բանականությամբ և նրան դատելը նույնն է ինչ դատեն շանը՝ երեխա քրքրելու համար: Օրենսգրքում հստակ սահմանված է երբ է մարդը համարվում անմեղսունակ:

Անմեղսունակ մարդուն չեն մեղադրում և չեն արդարացնում:

----------


## Տրիբուն

> Գոյություն ունի մեղսունակ և անմեղսունակ վճակ: Մարդը, որը գտնվում է հոգեկան ծանր խանգարումների մեջ, աֆեկտային վիճակում է, բանականության կատարյալ մթագնում է մոտը. համարվում է անմեղսունակ մարդ: Նման մարդը գազանային ինստինկտներով է առաջնորդվում, այլ ոչ բանականությամբ և նրան դատելը նույնն է ինչ դատեն շանը՝ երեխա քրքրելու համար: Օրենսգրքում հստակ սահմանված է երբ է մարդը համարվում անմեղսունակ:
> 
> Անմեղսունակ մարդուն չեն մեղադրում և չեն արդարացնում:


Արդարացնում են ու աղարկում են բուժվելու, շաաաաատ ճիշտ ես: 
Հիմա կարծում ես, որ մեր բանակին անմեղսունակներ են պետք, կամ լա՞վ է եղել, որ պատերազմի ժամանակ անմեղսունակներ են եղել:
Համեմատություննդ էլ լավն էր, կատաղած շան հետ, բա զինվորն ու կատաղած շունը նույն բա՞նն են: Բա՞ որ էտ կատաղած շունը հոգեխանգարմունքի պահին պտտվի ու սկսի սեփական ընկերներին կծոտել:

----------


## Վիշապ

> Գոյություն ունի մեղսունակ և անմեղսունակ վճակ: Մարդը, որը գտնվում է հոգեկան ծանր խանգարումների մեջ, աֆեկտային վիճակում է, բանականության կատարյալ մթագնում է մոտը. համարվում է անմեղսունակ մարդ: Նման մարդը գազանային ինստինկտներով է առաջնորդվում, այլ ոչ բանականությամբ և նրան դատելը նույնն է ինչ դատեն շանը՝ երեխա քրքրելու համար: Օրենսգրքում հստակ սահմանված է երբ է մարդը համարվում անմեղսունակ:
> 
> Անմեղսունակ մարդուն չեն մեղադրում և չեն արդարացնում:


Օպս… սա արդեն այլ թեմա է, նույն սկզբունքով կարելի է համարել թե ցանկացած ստոր արարք մարդը կատարում է աֆեկտային վիճակում, ու նրան արդարացնել։ Կամ էլ նույնիսկ կարելի է պնդել թե բոլոր վատ հատկանիշներ ունեցող մարդիկ հոգեկան հիվանդ են, ասենք ագահությունը դա հոգեկան հիվանդություն է, մարդիկ վաղը սոված մնալու վախից կաշառք են պահանջում և այլն… չծավալվեմ։ Խոսքը իսկական հոգեկան հիվանդների մասին չի, որ հնարավոր է միայն դանակ տեսնելուց ռեակտիվ փսիխոզային վիճակ առաջանա և ակամա մարդ սպանեն, խոսքը նորմալ առողջական վիճակ ունեցողների մասին է։ Եթե դու կարծում ես թե նորմալ առողջական վիճակի տեր մարդը ինչ–ինչ պարագայում կարող է մարդ մորթել, ապա ըստ իմ գիտելիքների դատաբժշկությունը սովորաբար նման վարկածների վրա շատ չի հիմնվում։

----------


## Elmo

> Արդարացնում են ու աղարկում են բուժվելու, շաաաաատ ճիշտ ես: 
> Հիմա կարծում ես, որ մեր բանակին անմեղսունակներ են պետք, կամ լա՞վ է եղել, որ պատերազմի ժամանակ անմեղսունակներ են եղել:
> Համեմատություննդ էլ լավն էր, կատաղած շան հետ, բա զինվորն ու կատաղած շունը նույն բա՞նն են: Բա՞ որ էտ կատաղած շունը հոգեխանգարմունքի պահին պտտվի ու սկսի սեփական ընկերներին կծոտել:


Եթե մարդը հոգեկան է ապա ուղարկում են բուժվելու, եթե ժամանակավոր հոգեկան խանգարում է ստացել՝ ոչ:
Էդ պատերազմում ամեն ինչ հնարավոր էր ու ամեն ինչ էլ կատարվելա: Բայց գոնե մենք չպետք է մեղադրենք թեկուզ ժամանակավոր գազանացած, բայց մեր հայրենիքը պաշտպանած մեր ազատամարտիկներին: Շուտ եք մոռանում ում ենք պարտական, որ հայրենիք ունենք: Արդեն հայրենիքի տեր ենք դառել հիմա ել մեր տաք տեղերից ազատամարտիկներին ենք ճիշտ ու սխալ հանու՞մ: Խորհուրդ կտամ շփվել էդ մարդկանց հետ, որոնք հիմա կես մարդ են, կամ հաշմանդամ են, ու չունեն նորմալ կյանք: Գնացեք ու մեղադրեք:

----------


## Marduk

Ի դեպ զոհերի անունները արդեն տպում են
http://osetinfo.ru/main/25/page/1/tags/inquest

----------


## Տրիբուն

> Եթե մարդը հոգեկան է ապա ուղարկում են բուժվելու, եթե ժամանակավոր հոգեկան խանգարում է ստացել՝ ոչ:
> Էդ պատերազմում ամեն ինչ հնարավոր էր ու ամեն ինչ էլ կատարվելա: Բայց գոնե մենք չպետք է մեղադրենք թեկուզ ժամանակավոր գազանացած, բայց մեր հայրենիքը պաշտպանած մեր ազատամարտիկներին: Շուտ եք մոռանում ում ենք պարտական, որ հայրենիք ունենք: Արդեն հայրենիքի տեր ենք դառել հիմա ել մեր տաք տեղերից ազատամարտիկներին ենք ճիշտ ու սխալ հանու՞մ: Խորհուրդ կտամ շփվել էդ մարդկանց հետ, որոնք հիմա կես մարդ են, կամ հաշմանդամ են, ու չունեն նորմալ կյանք: Գնացեք ու մեղադրեք:


Տարբեր բաներ ես խառնում իրար…
Հայրենիքը պաշտպանածներին ոչ ոք չի մեղադրել, հաշմանդամ ու կես մարդ դարձածներին բոլորս հարգում ենք, ու կարծում ենք, որ մենք բոլորս ու պետությունը պիտի այնպես անեն, որ նրանք հնարավորինս նորմալ կյանքով ապրեն, ու նրանց անուններով դեռ սերունդներ պիտի դաստիարակվեն: 

Էլմո ջան, հարազատ եղբայրս էլ լինի, իմանամ դիտավորյալ ու դաժանաբար անմեղ երեխա է սպանել, թեկուզ էտ երեխայի հայրը ենիչերի եղած լինի, չեմ ների: Սասունցի Դավիթի մեջ ահագին բան կա այն մասին, թե ինչպիսին պետք է լինի իսկական զինվորը: Ազգային-քրիստոնեական-համամարդկային արժեքների մեր համակարգը մեզ թույլ չի տալիս որևէ կերպ արդարացնել անմեղ կանանց ու երեխաների սպանությունը:   

Ու ընկեր, նոր տերմիններ պետք չի հորինել, մեկ նրանք անմեղսունակ են, մեկ էլ *ժամանակավոր* հոգեկան խանգարում են ստացել:

----------


## dvgray

> Ու բոլորն էլ գիտեն, որ ռուսներին ոչ մի բանը հետ չի պահի:


Ինչի՞: Գիժ ե՞ն թե իրենց գժի տեղ են դրե՞լ:  
Իսկ իրականը երկրորդն ա: Ափռ զփռ խոսում են : Օսկանյանի պես արդեն նրանց վարչության պետն ա  հայտարարում որ մի 1000 տարի առանց "կալբաստ" / :LOL: /
կապրեն: 
Չեն ապրի: Ռսի կալբաստը ու արաղին կտրի, երկիրը ացիտոնի պես կցնդվի  :Wink:   :Smile: 

Ավելացվել է 3 րոպե անց



> Հա, վատ ա: Չնայած վատն էլ են չի, անծայրածիր տարածքներ ունեն, թող մշակեն ապրեն: Ստեղ բայց էդքան էլ բարեկեցության հարց չկա: ԱՄՆ -ում էլ մի ամբողջ քաղաքներ են «մեռնում»: Բոստոն, Դեյտրոիդ.. շատ չեմ իմանում: Բայց դա չի խանգարում Ռուսաստանին ռազմական կործանիչներ, տանկեր, ՀՕՊ միջոցներ և այլն ծախել ու հարստանալ: Իրանցը են ա, որ բանակի վիճակը լավ պահեն: Մնացած ոլորտներում էշ մեռնում են: Մի հատ կարգին ինժեներ չունեն, բայց ռազմական ինժեներներ ունեն, որ աշխարը չունի: Դե  նավթն ու գազը չեմ ասում: 170 տարվա մենակ Ռուսաստանում գազի պաշար կա, ուրիշ ոչ մի տեղ էդքան չկա:
> ԱՄՆ -ում արդեն բանկերը խնդիրներ ունեն: 50 000 փող ունեցողին 10 000 են կարողանում հետ տալ: Ժողովուրդը հիպոթեքները չի կարողանում փակել: Իրաքի պատերազմն էլ ընդեղից սխալ դուրս եկավ: Իրանց թվում էր, որ էդ պատերազմից նավթ կունենա, բայց շահույթ չկա դրանից: Հիմա էլ ընկած Իրաքը 3 մասին են բաժանել ու կռվացնում են իրար հետ, որ 3 կողմերին էլ զենք վաճառեն, բայց էլ եկամուտ չունեն: Մինուսով պատերազմ ա:


Ապեր
Մի բան լսել ես, բայց ինչը ոչտեղից ա գալիս, էնքան էլ պարզ չես պատկերացնում  :Wink: :
Օրինակ ասեմ քեզ Կանադան, որը Անգլո-Ամերիկացիների հումքային կցորդն ա: Էնքան գազ, նավթ ու խմելու ջուր ունի, որ չես էլ կարա պատկերացնես: մենակ թե իրանք իրանցը պինդ պահում են, ու ռսներինը ու արաբներինը քամում  :Wink: 
…
Իսկ մնացած հիպոթեկ -միպոթեկ…  սրանք մանր հարցեր են, Մոցակի խայթոց  :LOL:

----------


## Տրիբուն

> Ինչի՞: Գիժ ե՞ն թե իրենց գժի տեղ են դրե՞լ:  
> Իսկ իրականը երկրորդն ա: Ափռ զփռ խոսում են : Օսկանյանի պես արդեն նրանց վարչության պետն ա  հայտարարում որ մի 1000 տարի առանց "կալբաստ" //
> կապրեն: 
> Չեն ապրի: Ռսի կալբաստը ու արաղին կտրի, երկիրը ացիտոնի պես կցնդվի


Գիժ չեն: Նույնքան էլ գիժ չեն ամերիկոսները: Դրա համար էլ ասում եմ, որ ուղղակի կոնֆլիկտ հնարավոր չի: Իսկ առփ-ցփռ խոսում են, քանի որ վերջին քսան տարում վերջը մի հատ շանս ունեցան ցույց տալու, որ իրանք էլ են սաղ: Յանիմ գերտերություն: Դիվ ջան, էլի եմ ասում, ոչ արդարացնում եմ ռուսներին, ոչ կարծում եմ որ ամենազոր են , ոչ էլ կարծում եմ որ հեսա աշխարհը գրավելու են: Իմ ասածը շատ պարզ է. յանկիները վրացիներին քցեցին, որովհետեև էս պահին շտապ պետք էր քցել, հանրապետական թեկնածուին ռեյտինգ ա պետք ապահովել, ռուսները տաս տարի առիթի էին սպասում ու առիթից լավ օգտվեցին, հիմա էլ սթից մթից արդյունքներն են քաղում, յանկիները դեմքները չկորցնելու համար երկու հատ նավ են ուղարկել, բայց ռուսների հետ ոչ մի կոնֆլիկտի ոչ մի դեպքում չեն գնա, ու վերջում, եթե մենք խելոք ենք պիտի վրացիների արած ախմախությունից դասեր քաղենք ու ռուսաստանի քամակից գոնե կեսով դուրս գանք ու էտ դուրս էկած կեսով մտնենք յանկիների քամակը, չերեզ թուրքիա: Թե չէ մի օր էլ ռուսներն են մեզ նույն ձևի քցելու, ինչպես յանկիները տուտուցներին:

----------


## Elmo

> Տարբեր բաներ ես խառնում իրար…
> Հայրենիքը պաշտպանածներին ոչ ոք չի մեղադրել, հաշմանդամ ու կես մարդ դարձածներին բոլորս հարգում ենք, ու կարծում ենք, որ մենք բոլորս ու պետությունը պիտի այնպես անեն, որ նրանք հնարավորինս նորմալ կյանքով ապրեն, ու նրանց անուններով դեռ սերունդներ պիտի դաստիարակվեն:


դու գիտես թվարկածս մարդիկ իրանցից չե՞ն:

Լավ ես առանձին թեմայա, ու երևի լավ կլինի որ բախտ վիճակվի հանդիպենք ուրիշ առիթով, քննարկենք: Շատ բան կա ֆոռումում չեմ գրի:

Ավելացվել է 7 րոպե անց



> Ապեր
> Մի բան լսել ես, բայց ինչը ոչտեղից ա գալիս, էնքան էլ պարզ չես պատկերացնում :
> Օրինակ ասեմ քեզ Կանադան, որը Անգլո-Ամերիկացիների հումքային կցորդն ա: Էնքան գազ, նավթ ու խմելու ջուր ունի, որ չես էլ կարա պատկերացնես: մենակ թե իրանք իրանցը պինդ պահում են, ու ռսներինը ու արաբներինը քամում 
> …
> Իսկ մնացած հիպոթեկ -միպոթեկ…  սրանք մանր հարցեր են, Մոցակի խայթոց


Հիպոթեք միպոթեքը են առումով հիշեցի, որ ժողովրդի բարեկեցությունը երկրի ազդեցիկության հետ համեմատեցիր: Դե ամենահաստ տուտուզներով ու ամենահիվանդ ազգն էլ ամերիկացիներն են  :Smile: :

Հա Կանադայի հարուստ ռեսուրսների առումով չեմ վիճում: Ունեն ու շատ ունեն: Բայց Կանադան ԱՄՆ-ին ա տալու, կամ ԱՄՆ-ին ա միանալու(ինչքան գիտեմ արդեն միանալու պրոցեսն ընթացքում ա): Բա ՆԱՏՈ -ն ի՞նչ ա անելու: Չէ Ռուսների ազդեցությունը դրանից չի թուլանում: ԱՄՆ -ն սաղ խառնել ա իրար չի կարում բաժանի, ու ծանը տիրոջից ջոկի:

----------


## voter

Եվրոպան պահանջում է անաչառ հետաքննություն Օգօստօսի 7-8 իրադարձությունների... http://www.dw-world.de/dw/function/0...622164,00.html http://www.alertnet.org/thenews/newsdesk/L5700253.htm

Եվրոպական ԱԳՆ նախարարների ոչ ֆորմալ հանդիպումից հետո նաև խոսվում էր այն մասին, որ հարյուր հոգանոց դիտորդական խումբ են ուղարկելու Վրաստան...

Այսպես ասած շուտով կպարզվի ով որտեղ է .... արել...

----------


## dvgray

> Գիժ չեն: Նույնքան էլ գիժ չեն ամերիկոսները: Դրա համար էլ ասում եմ, որ ուղղակի կոնֆլիկտ հնարավոր չի: Իսկ առփ-ցփռ խոսում են, քանի որ վերջին քսան տարում վերջը մի հատ շանս ունեցան ցույց տալու, որ իրանք էլ են սաղ: Յանիմ գերտերություն: Դիվ ջան, էլի եմ ասում, ոչ արդարացնում եմ ռուսներին, ոչ կարծում եմ որ ամենազոր են , ոչ էլ կարծում եմ որ հեսա աշխարհը գրավելու են: Իմ ասածը շատ պարզ է. յանկիները վրացիներին քցեցին, որովհետեև էս պահին շտապ պետք էր քցել, հանրապետական թեկնածուին ռեյտինգ ա պետք ապահովել, ռուսները տաս տարի առիթի էին սպասում ու առիթից լավ օգտվեցին, հիմա էլ սթից մթից արդյունքներն են քաղում, յանկիները դեմքները չկորցնելու համար երկու հատ նավ են ուղարկել, բայց ռուսների հետ ոչ մի կոնֆլիկտի ոչ մի դեպքում չեն գնա, ու վերջում, եթե մենք խելոք ենք պիտի վրացիների արած ախմախությունից դասեր քաղենք ու ռուսաստանի քամակից գոնե կեսով դուրս գանք ու էտ դուրս էկած կեսով մտնենք յանկիների քամակը, չերեզ թուրքիա: Թե չէ մի օր էլ ռուսներն են մեզ նույն ձևի քցելու, ինչպես յանկիները տուտուցներին:


 :LOL:  Տուտուզների մասով լրիվ համաձայն եմ, որ պետք ա դուրս գալ: Բայց որ պետք ա մի ուրիշը մտնել /կիսով չափ  :LOL: / համաձայն չեմ:
Մենք  եթե էտքան խելոք էնք, հմամենի ենք, տո եսիմ ինչ դրական բան ուզում ես՝ ենք… ապա պետք ա էս ռոգիոնում լինենք որոշիչ-հավաքող ուժ: Հավաքենք մեր շուրջը էս ռեգիոնը: Դա հնարավոր է: Ես դրան հավատում եմ /հավատում ասելով ես ինկատի չունեմ Աստծուն հավատալու բառը , այլ ավելի շատ վստահ եմ որ դա կլինի/ : Միայն պետք է մենք մեր ստրատոգիան կառուցենք այս բանից ելնելով: Այս ռեգիոնը եթե միավորվի. ապա մոտակա ապագայում ավելի ուժեղ  լինելու, քան Եվրոմիությունը: Ես վստահ եմ այս ռեգիոնի ազգորի ու ժողովուրդների մեծ պոտենցիալին:
 :Blush: 

Ավելացվել է 7 րոպե անց



> Դե ամենահաստ տուտուզներով ու ամենահիվանդ ազգն էլ ամերիկացիներն են :


Այո: Բայց դրա հետ էլ օինակ  էնքան  Այ Թի խոշոր կամպանի ունեն, որ էլ չասած:  Ու իրենց էտ հիմար /տուտուզավոր/ մասսան արդեն կարևոր չի: 
Էլ ԱՄՆ-ի համալսարանների մասին չասեմ… Մի հատ համալսարանների ռեյըտինգը ճարի /օրինակ չինական, որ չասես սարքած ա  :Smile: / ու նայի թե ասենք աշխարհի լավագույն  500 համալսարանների մեջ քանի հատն ա ամերիկյան ու քանի հատն ա ռուսական:

Մենակ  աթոռին նստած կկարդաս: Որ շատ չվատանաս, տենալով քո սիրելի Ռուսիայի հիմիկվա ու վաղվա գիտանկան պոտենցիալի իրական արժեքը  :LOL:

----------


## սիսար

http://kp.ru/daily/24146/363694/

----------


## Տրիբուն

> Տուտուզների մասով լրիվ համաձայն եմ, որ պետք ա դուրս գալ: Բայց որ պետք ա մի ուրիշը մտնել /կիսով չափ / համաձայն չեմ:
> Մենք  եթե էտքան խելոք էնք, հմամենի ենք, տո եսիմ ինչ դրական բան ուզում ես՝ ենք… ապա պետք ա էս ռոգիոնում լինենք որոշիչ-հավաքող ուժ: Հավաքենք մեր շուրջը էս ռեգիոնը: Դա հնարավոր է: Ես դրան հավատում եմ /հավատում ասելով ես ինկատի չունեմ Աստծուն հավատալու բառը , այլ ավելի շատ վստահ եմ որ դա կլինի/ : Միայն պետք է մենք մեր ստրատոգիան կառուցենք այս բանից ելնելով: Այս ռեգիոնը եթե միավորվի. ապա մոտակա ապագայում ավելի ուժեղ  լինելու, քան Եվրոմիությունը: Ես վստահ եմ այս ռեգիոնի ազգորի ու ժողովուրդների մեծ պոտենցիալին:


Դիվ, տեսականորեն լրիվ համաձայն եմ քո հետ: Բայց համարում եմ ոչ այնքան իրատեսական: 

Համաձայն եմ, որ այս ռեգիոնը հավաքականորեն կարող է լուրջ քաղաքկան ու տնտեսական ուժ ներկայացնել իրենից: Ու եթե ռեգիոնում որևէ լուրջ տնտեսական ու քաղաքական միավրում ստեղծվի, ապա մեզ նույնիսկ Եվրամիություն ու սենց բաներ պետք չի լինի: Բայց կարող ենք մենք լինել դրա կենտրոնը թե ոչ, կասկածելի է: Որևէ բանի կենտորն լինելու համար պետք է որ քեզանից ինչ-որ բան ներկայացնես: Իսկ մեր ռեգիոնում մինչև մեզ հասնի բանը, մի երեք հատ էլ երկիր կարելի է գտնել, որ լուրջ հավակնություններ կունենանա կենտրոն լինելու: Տո առաջին հերթին հենց Թուրիքան: Մեր մաջ ասած, եթե ռեգիոնը հավաքվի ասենք Թուրքիայի շուրջը, ու մենք ունենանք անվտանգության հստակ երաշխիքներ, ես դրան էլ դեմ չեմ: Կարճ ասած, ռեգիոնի պոտենցիալի նկատմամբ ես էլ մեծ հավատ ունեմ, բայց հավաքվելու համար պարտադիր նախապայման չեմ համարում մեր դրա կենտրոնում լինելը: Թող լավ լինի, թող մենք էլ կողից լինենք:

Ավելացվել է 7 րոպե անց



> Դե ամենահաստ տուտուզներով ու ամենահիվանդ ազգն էլ ամերիկացիներն են :


Ընկեր, էտ քո ասած հիվանդ ազգը արտադրում ա աշխարհի ՀՆԱ մոտ 25%-ը, ԱՄՆ-ում վերջին հիսուն տարում տեղի են ունեցալ աշխարհի բոլոր լուրջ գիտական հայտնագործությունների կեսը, Նոբելյան մրցանակի դափնեկիրների կեսը յանկիա, սաղս` անհատ թե պետություն մեր խնայողություններն ու ռեզերվները պահում ենք յանկիների փողով, աշխարհի որ ծայրում ուզում ես նավ, սամալյոտ ու զինվոր ունեն, Մարս ու Վեներա են թռնում,  ու էլի սենց մի շարք բաներ; 

Ամերիկյան դեմոկրտիային ու դեմոկրատական արժեքները աշխարհում անաչառ պաշտպանելու հավաստիացումներին ես էլ լուրջ չեմ վերաբերվում (մեծ երկիր ա իրա մեծ շահերով), բայց ասել, որ ԱՄՆ թույլ, հիվանդ, անկապ երկիր ա, ճիշտ չի;

----------


## սիսար

Բազմաթիվ   հարցերի   պատասխաններ:

http://kp.ru/video/9502/

----------


## Artgeo

> Բազմաթիվ   հարցերի   պատասխաններ:
> 
> http://kp.ru/video/9502/


Ո՞ր հարցերի: Ասենք, 
ե՞րբ պիտի կարմիր բանակը ռադը քաշի Վրաստանից 
Թե՞ Ցխինվալիի վրացական գյուղերի ոչնչացման մասին հարցերի պատասխանները կան
Չէ, սենց ավելի լավ ա ի՞նչ իրավունքով Պուտինը ներխուժեց սուվերեն երկրի տարածք
Հայաստանը մեկ շաբաթից ավել բենզինից զրկելու պատասխանը կա՞, վերջիվերջո «ռազմավարական եղբայր» է
2007-ի Գանմուխուրիի դեպքերի պատասխանը կա՞
Իսկ 2006 թվականին գազատարի պայթյունի պատասխա՞նը
2005-ի էմբարգոյի պատասխանը կա՞
Միգուցե նույն թվականին վրասանի քաղաքացիներին աքսորելու պատասխանը կա  :Think: 

Կա՞ արդյոք պատասխանը, թե Ռուսաստանի ի՞նչ գործն է, թե Վրաստանը որ միությունում կլինի ու որ ալյանսին կանդամակցի կամ ասենք իրենց ի՞նչ գործն է, թե ում կընտրի Վրաստանի բնակչությունը նախագահ։

----------


## Artgeo

Կրեմլական ԶԼՄ ները սկսել են տարածել Ցխինվալիի տարածաշրջանում մահացած մարդկանց ցուցակները։ Թողնելով մի կողմ իմ անվստահությունը կրեմլական ԶԼՄ ների հանդեպ՝ ուսումնասիրեցի այդ ցուցակը, ինչը առաջարկում եմ և ձեզ։ 
Սկսեմ նրանից, որ ցուցակում 311 հոգի է, ենթադրում եմ, որ առայժմ նկարչական հնարքները ամբողջ ուժով գործի չեն դրվել և մենք կտեսնենք նաև «վրացիների կողմից սպանված 2000-ից ավել մարդկանց» ցուցակը։ 
Ինչ վերաբերում է այս ցուցակին։ Ուշադրություն դարձրեք, որ ճնշող մեծամասնությունը զինվորական տարիքի տղամարդիկ են 
http://regnum.ru/news/1050769.html

----------


## azat11

Կարծես թե համը հելնումա, շատ նմանա, որ ռուսները գնեցին վրաստանում իշխանության թեկնածուների: Եթե հաջողվի, հեչ լավ չի լինի:

Грузинская оппозиция: Нынешние власти страны должны уйти в отставку

http://www.regnum.ru/news/fd-abroad/...a/1052103.html

----------


## Տատ

Իսկ ինչու՞ գնեցին…միթե ընդդիմությունը գնվում կամ վաճառվում է՞։  :LOL: 

Թե մենակ մերն է լավը :Think:

----------


## Chuk

> Կարծես թե համը հելնումա, շատ նմանա, որ ռուսները գնեցին վրաստանում իշխանության թեկնածուների: Եթե հաջողվի, հեչ լավ չի լինի:
> 
> Грузинская оппозиция: Нынешние власти страны должны уйти в отставку
> 
> http://www.regnum.ru/news/fd-abroad/...a/1052103.html


Հոդվածը դեռ չեմ կարդացել, բայց գուցե գնահատականներում օբյեկտիվ չես: Վաղուց էր սպասվում, որ ընդդիմությունը դուրս պիտի գա Սահակաշվիլու դեմ ու նրան դատապարտի երկրի շահերից չբխող, չմտածված գործողություններ անելու մեջ: Ընդ որում կարծում եմ, որ վրաց ժողովրդի շատ մեծ տոկոս դուրս կգա Սահակաշվիլու դեմ նույն պատճառով՝ ժամանակի ընթացքում:

----------


## Koms

Փաստորեն Սարկոզիի երեկվա ստորագրված նոր համաձայնագրով` ռուսները դուրս են գալիս բուն Վրաստանի օկուպացված տարածքից, սրանով ի չիք ա դառնում ռուսական պլանը` ստեղծել բուֆերային գոտի Աբխազիայի, Օսիայի շուրջ ; INTERFAX;



> Медведев сообщил, что Россия и ЕС договорились о выводе миротворческих сил с территории Грузии по линии Поти-Сенаки. "Пункт первый дополнительных мер по реализации плана Медведева-Саркози предусматривает вывод всех российских миротворческих сил и наблюдательных постов на линии от Поти до Сенаки включительно, максимум в течение семи дней, принимая во внимание подписание 8 сентября 2008 г. юридически обязывающих документов с гарантией неприменения силы против Абхазии", - сообщил президент РФ. Достигнутые в ходе переговоров президентов России и Франции Дмитрия Медведева и Николя Саркози договоренности по осуществление миротворческой миссии на Кавказе в формате ЕС и выводу российских войск из "буферных зон" являются компромиссным вариантом для России и 
> Евросоюза, считают российские политологи.

----------


## Artgeo

> Կարծես թե համը հելնումա, շատ նմանա, որ ռուսները գնեցին վրաստանում իշխանության թեկնածուների: Եթե հաջողվի, հեչ լավ չի լինի:
> 
> Грузинская оппозиция: Нынешние власти страны должны уйти в отставку
> 
> http://www.regnum.ru/news/fd-abroad/...a/1052103.html


ԼօօօօօօօօօօօօօօօօօօօօօօԼ
Նաթելաշվիլին Սաակաշվիլու մարդն ա  :LOL:  
http://www.akumb.am/showpost.php?p=517921&postcount=106
http://www.akumb.am/showpost.php?p=466794&postcount=34

----------


## Տատ

Ի միջի այլոց, շատ հետաքրքիր կլինի հետևել վրացական ընդդիմությանը, լավ կլիներ, Արտգեոն և մյուս տեղացիները կուրսում պահեյին։ 
Հետաքրքիր է այս նոր երկակի ստանդարտը` մեր ընդդիմության և հարևանի ընդդիմության վերաբերյալ։ Դժգոհության հիմքը` նախագահի ապօրինի ընտրությունը, մեր դեպքում դառնում է դրոշ,  վրացիների դեպքում` մոռացման ենթարկվում (Սահակաշվիլին դրված նախագահ է)։ Վերջինս իր ազգայնամոլ պօպուլիստական քաղաքականությամբ գրավեց իր տեղն արևի տակ, այսինքն նրանց ընդդիմությունը` հ՞եչ։

----------


## Artgeo

Էլի նկարներ Ռուսաստանի ագրեսիայի ու ռուս սկինխեդների ալան-թալանի
http://www.alaniatv.com/index.php?op...=26&Itemid=170
http://www.photos.ge/

----------


## Elmo

> Ի միջի այլոց, շատ հետաքրքիր կլինի հետևել վրացական ընդդիմությանը, լավ կլիներ, Արտգեոն և մյուս տեղացիները կուրսում պահեյին։ 
> Հետաքրքիր է այս նոր երկակի ստանդարտը` մեր ընդդիմության և հարևանի ընդդիմության վերաբերյալ։ Դժգոհության հիմքը` նախագահի ապօրինի ընտրությունը, մեր դեպքում դառնում է դրոշ,  վրացիների դեպքում` մոռացման ենթարկվում (Սահակաշվիլին դրված նախագահ է)։ Վերջինս իր ազգայնամոլ պօպուլիստական քաղաքականությամբ գրավեց իր տեղն արևի տակ, այսինքն նրանց ընդդիմությունը` հ՞եչ։


Արտգեոն ասում ա որ ընդիմությունը էլ չի բողոքում, ուրեմն նախագահը լեգիտիմ ա:

----------


## Marduk

Այն ինչ պարզ էր ի սկզբան է
ԱՄՆ-ին պետք էր կամ Աբխազիա ու Օսիա առանց աբխազների ու օսերի
Կամ Վրաստան առանց Աբխազիայի ու Օսիայի

Միայն այդպես էր հնարավոր ըստ իրենց լուծել Վրաստանի ՆԱՏՕ մտնելու հարցը

http://www.regnum.ru/news/1051828.html

Հիմա մնում է վրաց ժողովրդին հոգեբանորեն նախապատրաստել ճանաչմանը
Ժնևում երևի կբանակցեն ու Ռուսաստանի կողմից Կոսովոյի ճանաչման դիմաց մյուսները կճանաչեն նաև Աբխազիան ու Օսիան:

Ավելացվել է 1 րոպե անց
Վրաստանը հայտնվեց այն նույն կարգավիճակում ինչ որ մենք 1920-ին

----------


## Elmo

> Հիմա մնում է վրաց ժողովրդին հոգեբանորեն նախապատրաստել ճանաչմանը
> Ժնևում երևի կբանակցեն ու Ռուսաստանի կողմից Կոսովոյի ճանաչման դիմաց մյուսները կճանաչեն նաև Աբխազիան ու Օսիան:


Շատ նմանա: Ես հիշում եմ Պուտինի հայտարարությունը Կոսովոյի վերաբերյալ և ամեն ինչ տանում է քո ասածին: Հիշում ե՞ք «Նրանք, ովքեր անում են դա (ճանաչում են Կոսովոյի անկախությունը), չեն գիտակցում, որ դա փայտ է, իսկ փայտն ունի 2 ծայր, նրանք հիմա բռնել են մի ծայրից, բայց մյուս ծայրը պտտվոլու ա ու իրանց վզակոթին լավ հարվածի, այ նոր կհասկանան ինչի հետ են խաղում» (C) Վ. Պուտին:

----------


## Տատ

> Արտգեոն ասում ա որ ընդիմությունը էլ չի բողոքում, ուրեմն նախագահը լեգիտիմ ա:


Լեգիտիմ ա ու ցենտր??

Ընդդիմությունը միշտ էլ դժգոհելու բան պիտի ունենա, նույնիսկ ամենալեգիտիմագույն նախագահի դեպքում։ Մանավանդ այս պայմաններում։
Տեսնենք վրացիներին։ Չէ որ նրանք դեմոկրատիայի մեծ ուսուչիչ ունեն։

----------


## Elmo

> Լեգիտիմ ա ու ցենտր??
> 
> Ընդդիմությունը միշտ էլ դժգոհելու բան պիտի ունենա, նույնիսկ ամենալեգիտիմագույն նախագահի դեպքում։ Մանավանդ այս պայմաններում։
> Տեսնենք վրացիներին։ Չէ որ նրանք դեմոկրատիայի մեծ ուսուչիչ ունեն։


Բուշը՞: Հալա ԱՄՆ -ում կոլեգաիդ ասա «գեղեցիկ զգեստ ես հագել», կամ երեխուդ տուտուզին խփի, թող դպրոցում պատմի: Մի հատ նենց դեմոկրատիա կանցնի վրովդ, որ «դեմոկրատիա» բառը արտասանել էլ չես կարող:

----------


## Տատ

> Բուշը՞: Հալա ԱՄՆ -ում կոլեգաիդ ասա «գեղեցիկ զգեստ ես հագել», կամ երեխուդ տուտուզին խփի, թող դպրոցում պատմի: Մի հատ նենց դեմոկրատիա կանցնի վրովդ, որ «դեմոկրատիա» բառը արտասանել էլ չես կարող:


 :LOL: 
Հա, Բուշն ու մյուս բոլորը, ապագաներն էլ հետը։
Ախ ափսոս չակերտները մոռանում եմ դնել, թյուրիմածությունների բուն է։




> Չէ որ նրանք դեմոկրատիայի *"մեծ ուսուչիչ"* ունեն։

----------


## Artgeo

> http://www.regnum.ru/news/1051828.html


Հոդվածը ծայրից ծայր ռուսական քարոզչություն է  :Smile: 

Ի դեպ ո՞ւր եք Ռուսաստանին արդարացնողներ: Եկեք փաստերով խոսենք: Նկարներ եմ բերում ապացույցներ եմ բերում: Ձեն չեք հանում: Հայկ, ասում էիչ նկարներ եմ ուզում, որտեղ «երեք շենքից ավել ա վնասված», դրեցի: 

ի դեպ, Վրաստանի զորքերի մասին
Առաջին բրիգադան Իրաքում էր
Երկրորդ բրիգադան Կոդորիաում
Հինգերորդ բրիգդան - մեկ բատալիոն

Երրորդ և չորրորդ բրիգադանե՞րն են սկսել պատերազմը: 2,5 բրիգադան պատերազմ է սկսել 58-րդ կարմիր բանակի, դեսանտների դիվիզիայի, սպեցնազի, չեչենների, օսերի, կազակների և այլնի դե՞մ:

Ռուսական զորքերի մասին
Ռուսական տանկերը 3 ժամո՞ւմ անցան կովկասյան սարերը, որ  «պաշտպանեցին խաղաղ բնակչությանը»

----------


## Elmo

> Ի դեպ ո՞ւր եք Ռուսաստանին արդարացնողներ: Եկեք փաստերով խոսենք: Նկարներ եմ բերում ապացույցներ եմ բերում: Ձեն չեք հանում: Հայկ, ասում էիչ նկարներ եմ ուզում, որտեղ «երեք շենքից ավել ա վնասված», դրեցի:


Արթ ջան ի՞նչ ես Ռուսաստանին արդարացնող ման գալիս: Ուզում ես փաստեր բեր ուզում ես Մայր Թերեզային բեր: Պատմությունը գրում են հախթողները և հախթողին չեն դատում: Վրաստան չկա կա Ռուսաստան ու ԱՄՆ: Սկի ՆԱՏՈ էլ չկա: Հենց Ռուսաստանն ու ԱՄՆ -ը համաձայնության գան հավատացած եղի նույնիսկ Մաքեյնը կմոռանա, որ մի օր «ինքը և բոլոր ամերիկացիները վրացի էին»: Ու կտենաս տենց էլ լինելու ա:

----------


## Artgeo

> Արթ ջան ի՞նչ ես Ռուսաստանին արդարացնող ման գալիս: Ուզում ես փաստեր բեր ուզում ես Մայր Թերեզային բեր: Պատմությունը գրում են հախթողները և հախթողին չեն դատում: Վրաստան չկա կա Ռուսաստան ու ԱՄՆ: Սկի ՆԱՏՈ էլ չկա: Հենց Ռուսաստանն ու ԱՄՆ -ը համաձայնության գան հավատացած եղի նույնիսկ Մաքեյնը կմոռանա, որ մի օր «ինքը և բոլոր ամերիկացիները վրացի էին»: Ու կտենաս տենց էլ լինելու ա:


 Ես քո հետ չեմ վիճում, քանի որ անկեղծ ասած չեմ հասկանում թե ինչ ես ուզում ասել: Լուրջ, իմաստային առումներով գրառումներդ չեմ հասկանում: Մեկ ամբողջական իմաստ չեմ գտնում: 
Ես պնդում եմ, որ պատերազմը Ռուսաստանն է սկսել:

----------


## Տրիբուն

> Ես պնդում եմ, որ պատերազմը Ռուսաստանն է սկսել:


Արտ, ես սենց կձևակերպեի: Պատերազմը հրահրվել է Ռուսատանի կողմից, ու Ռուսատանը լավ էր դրան սպասում էր: Ռուսաստանի ողջ քաղաքականությունը վերջին քսան տարում եղել է այն որ Վրաստանի պահի հսկողության տակ, կամ եթե ուրիշ բան չկարա անի, գոնե մասնատի: կարճ ասած մի վատություն անի: *Բայց Օգոստոս ամսին ռազմական գործողությունները սկսել է Սահակաշվիլին:* Մարդը իրա բերանով ասել ա, դրա դեմ բան չենք կարա ասենք: Նա պիտի խելոք լիներ, առիթ չտար, բայց տվեց: 

Մեկ էլ մի բան: Եթե Վրաստանը մնար ռուսաստանի ազդեցության ոլորտում, ու պարեր Ռուսաստանի դուդուկի տակ, այնպես ինչպես մենք ենք պարում, Ռուսաստանը մեծապես թքած էր ունենալու աբխազ և օս ժողովուրդների անվտնագության, ապագայի ու կյանքի վրա: Նույն տրամաբանությամբ, քանի մենք պարում ենք միայն ու միայ մեծ եղբոր դուդուկի տակ էլ չէ, անտաղանդ շվիի տակ, պետքն եղած պահին, Ռուսաստանը թքած է ունենալու ղարաբաղի ու այնտեղ ապրող ժողովրդի վրա, մեր վրա էլ վրայից:

----------


## voter

Հիմա Եվրոպացիներին էլ է հետաքրքրում ով ինչ է սկսել ու ինչ է արել, դրա համար էլ եվրոպական արտգործնախարարները հայտարարել են ու երեկ արդեն Ռուսների հետ համաձայնեցրել են, որ հատուկ «ջոկատ» են ուղարկելու, որ ամեն ինչ հետազոտեն ու զեկուցեն։

Բայց դա ոչինչ չի փոխելու, բացի որոշ հարաբերությունների ճշտում Եվրոպայի, ԱՄՆի ու Ռուսաստանի միջև։

Օսեթիան ու Աբխազիան այլևս Վրաստանի կազմում չեն լինելու, նույնիկս եթե Կոսովոի անկախությունից հրաժարվեն։

----------


## Elmo

> Ես քո հետ չեմ վիճում, քանի որ անկեղծ ասած չեմ հասկանում թե ինչ ես ուզում ասել: Լուրջ, իմաստային առումներով գրառումներդ չեմ հասկանում: Մեկ ամբողջական իմաստ չեմ գտնում: 
> Ես պնդում եմ, որ պատերազմը Ռուսաստանն է սկսել:


Ուզում եմ ասել, որ են, ինչ ցույց են տալիս, լրիվ թատրոն ա: Իսկ սցենարը կփոխեն, երբ ուզեն: Դու պատճառ ես ման գալիս կատարվածի մեջ, ես ասում եմ դրանք լրիվ հետևանք են: ԱՄՆ - Ռուսաստան «պատերազմի»  հետևանք: Ու՞մ ես ուզում համոզես, կամ պնդես, որ Ռուսաստանը սկսել ա: Ռւսաստանը չէր էլ վերջացրել: Որ մի քիչ ուշադիր լինես, ու Վրաստանին որպես կշիռ ունեցող երկիր չդիտարկես, կտենաս իրականությունը, ու իմ գրառումերն էլ ընդհանուր կհասկանաս:

----------


## Ֆրեյա

Արթ, Սահակաշվիլին առաջին օրվանից էլ ընդունել է որ Վրասնտանն է առաջինը գործողություններ սկսել:
Հիմա դու ուզում ես իրա գլխի վրայից թռնես, ապացուցես, որ ռուսներն են սկսել  :LOL:

----------


## Elmo

> Ես քո հետ չեմ վիճում, քանի որ անկեղծ ասած չեմ հասկանում թե ինչ ես ուզում ասել: Լուրջ, իմաստային առումներով գրառումներդ չեմ հասկանում: Մեկ ամբողջական իմաստ չեմ գտնում: 
> Ես պնդում եմ, որ պատերազմը Ռուսաստանն է սկսել:





> Արթ, Սահակաշվիլին առաջին օրվանից էլ ընդունել է որ Վրասնտանն է առաջինը գործողություններ սկսել:
> Հիմա դու ուզում ես իրա գլխի վրայից թռնես, ապացուցես, որ ռուսներն են սկսել


Չէ ես հակացել եմ իրան: Ինքը ուզում ա բացատրի որ Սահակաշվիլին ինչ որ բան կարա սկսի:

----------


## Artgeo

> Արթ, Սահակաշվիլին առաջին օրվանից էլ ընդունել է որ Վրասնտանն է առաջինը գործողություններ սկսել:
> Հիմա դու ուզում ես իրա գլխի վրայից թռնես, ապացուցես, որ ռուսներն են սկսել


Գործողություններ է սկսել, սեփական քաղաքացիներին պաշտպանելու համար: Օգոստոս ամսվա ընթացքում բազմիցս կրակել են Ցխինվալիի ռեգիոնի վրացիներով բնակեցված գյուղերի վրա, իսկ 5,6-ին արդեն անցել էին ռմբակոծման: Ռուսական զորքերը կանգնած էին Ռոկիի թունելի մոտ: Սաակաշվիլին ընդամենը տակտիկական ճիշտ քայլ է արել: Ընտրությունը մեծ չէր: Սկսել այսօր, երբ թշնամու զորքերը կանգնած են Ռոկիի մոտ կամ վաղը, երբ նրանք կլինեն Գորիի մոտ: Բացի դրանից, բոլորը ինչ որ չափով վստահ էին, որ պատերազմը սկսվելու էր Կոդորիում, որտեղ նույնպես մեկ ամսից ավել է ռուսական զարքեր կային: Այսպես կոչված «երկաթգծային» զորքերը: Պատմությունից հայտնի է, որ այդ զորքերը պատերազմին նախապատրեստվելու վառ ապացույցներից են:

----------


## Elmo

> Սաակաշվիլին ընդամենը տակտիկական ճիշտ քայլ է արել:


Քո տեղադրած նկարներից պարզ երևում ա էդ ճիշտ քայլի հետևանքները: Վրացական զորքը քո ասած «հարձակումը» ոչ միայն չի կանգնեցրել, այլև հսկայական կորուստներ է կրել: Իսկ Սահակաշվիլին եթե դա չգիտեր ուրեմն արժանի չի պրեզիդենտ լինելու, եթե գիտեր, ուրեմն դիտավորյալ վրացական բանակը ուղարկել ա մսաղացի տակ: Լոգիկա չկա ստեղ Արթ: Ոնց ուզում ես վերլուծի, Սահակաշվիլին չէր սպասում որ Ռուսների պատասխանը կայծակնային է լինելու և այդքան արդյունավետ: Գուցե և պատասխանի էլ չէր սպասում, մտածում էր ԱՄՆ-ից կվախենան:

----------


## Elmo

Արթ բա սրանք ովքեր ե՞ն: Վրաստանի դավաճաններ ե՞ն:




> Грузинская оппозиция потребовала отставки Саакашвили
> Грузинская оппозиционная партия "Новые правые" потребовала отставки президента Грузии Михаила Саакашвили в связи с его решением о бомбардировке и штурме Цхинвали, и назначения новых президентских и парламентских выборов в стране. С таким заявлением, сообщает "Интерфакс", выступил во вторник на брифинге лидер партии, бывший кандидат в президенты Грузиии Давид Гамкрелидзе.
> 
> По его словам, "единоличное безответственное решение Саакашвили о бомбежке Цхинвали" - "это была та мышеловка, которая была приготовлена для Грузии, и о которой президента предупреждали США, Европа и грузинское общество". "Из-за этого решения мы утратили те территории, которые контролировали", - отметил Гамкрелидзе, добавив, что теперь для Грузии также затруднен прием в НАТО, так как "непонятно, в каких границах нас туда принимать".


http://lenta.ru/news/2008/09/09/oppose/

----------


## azat11

> Հոդվածը դեռ չեմ կարդացել, բայց գուցե գնահատականներում օբյեկտիվ չես: Վաղուց էր սպասվում, որ ընդդիմությունը դուրս պիտի գա Սահակաշվիլու դեմ ու նրան դատապարտի երկրի շահերից չբխող, չմտածված գործողություններ անելու մեջ: Ընդ որում կարծում եմ, որ վրաց ժողովրդի շատ մեծ տոկոս դուրս կգա Սահակաշվիլու դեմ նույն պատճառով՝ ժամանակի ընթացքում:


Սահակաշվիլու դեմ իր թիմակիցներն էլ դուրս եկել են և էլի կգան, բայց վրացական գրեթե բոլոր կուսակցությունները կողմնակից էին արտաքին քաղաքական այս կուրսին` ի նկատի ունեմ ԵՄ և ՆԱՏՈ: Իսկ այս ընկերները հայտարարել են, որ ՆԱՏՈՆ պետք չի, ի"նչ ես կարծում, առանց ռուսի դա կլինե"ր: Ի դեպ նույն մարդը նախագահական ընտրությունների ժամանակ այլ երգ էր երգում:

Հ. Գ. հարցը նորմալ չուսումնասիրած ինչու" ես շտապում ինձ «մեղադրել» ոչ օբյեկտիվության մեջ,  թե" դա արդեն խասիաթ է, շեֆ:

Ավելացվել է 3 րոպե անց



> Իսկ ինչու՞ գնեցին…միթե ընդդիմությունը գնվում կամ վաճառվում է՞։ 
> 
> Թե մենակ մերն է լավը


Նրանց ընդիմությունը մերիններից երևի լավնա, գոնե ավելի թանկ են ծախվում: Մերոնց` ի նկատի ունեմ բացի Լևոնից, մնացած թեկնածուներին: Իսկ ԼՏՊ-ն ընդիմություն չի, մեծությունա, տես ՍՍ-ի հետ ինչ վիրտոզ խաղեր են ալիս, Գյուլն էլ հալվեց, եկավ :Smile: :

----------


## azat11

Здания армянских школ в Тбилиси превращают в общежития для беженцев
http://www.regnum.ru/news/fd-abroad/...a/1052641.html

----------


## Տրիբուն

> Здания армянских школ в Тбилиси превращают в общежития для беженцев
> http://www.regnum.ru/news/fd-abroad/...a/1052641.html


Ազատ ջան, որ մարդիկ շատ վատ բան չմտածեն, մի քիչ ավելի երկար մեջբերում անենք այդ հոդվածից 



> .. директор школы Енок Тадевосян отметил, что причиной переезда армянской школы является намерение властей Грузии помочь беженцам, заметив, что беженцев заселяют не только в здания армянских школ, но и грузинских, и даже детских садов.

----------


## Artgeo

> Ազատ ջան, որ մարդիկ շատ վատ բան չմտածեն, մի քիչ ավելի երկար մեջբերում անենք այդ հոդվածից


Չէ, չէ ու էլի մի անգամ չէ: Ռուս-դաշնակցական մուտիկովկեքի համար հենց այդպիսի վերնագիրն է պետք: Չե՞ս հասկանում, իրավիճակը խարնել ա պետք, սրել: Իրականացնել Ռուս-դաշնակցական երազանքը ու ստեղծել Հայաստանի համար չորրորդ ճակատ Վրաստանի հետ...

Ավելացվել է 1 րոպե անց
Ի դեպ, 132-րդ դպրոցը իմ դպրոցն է: Կփորձեմ տեղեկություններ իմանալ:

----------


## Mephistopheles

> Չէ, չէ ու էլի մի անգամ չէ: Ռուս-դաշնակցական մուտիկովկեքի համար հենց այդպիսի վերնագիրն է պետք: Չե՞ս հասկանում, իրավիճակը խարնել ա պետք, սրել: Իրականացնել Ռուս-դաշնակցական երազանքը ու ստեղծել Հայաստանի համար չորրորդ ճակատ Վրաստանի հետ...
> 
> Ավելացվել է 1 րոպե անց
> Ի դեպ, 132-րդ դպրոցը իմ դպրոցն է: Կփորձեմ տեղեկություններ իմանալ:


Ռուսական լրատվամիջոցներից դժվար է անկողմնակալ նորություն ստանալը, բացի էխո Մոսկվի-ից…մնացածներն իմ կարծիքով Կրեմլի պաշտոնական տեսակետներն են արտահայտում…վստահելի չի

----------


## Elmo

Ցանկացած երկրի զանգվածային լրատվամիջոցը տվյալ երկրի զենքն է: Անիմաստ է սպասել, որ որևե երկրի զենք կկրակի իր վրա:

----------


## Mephistopheles

> Ցանկացած երկրի զանգվածային լրատվամիջոցը տվյալ երկրի զենքն է: Անիմաստ է սպասել, որ որևե երկրի զենք կկրակի իր վրա:


Լրատվամիջոցը պրոպագանդայի համար չէ, չնայած այն օգտագործվում է որպես այդպիսին հիմնականում ավտորիտար երկրներում որտեղ ուղեղների լվացումը հանդիսանում է ռեժիմի նպատակը, դա երկրին ավելի շատ վնաս է քան օգուտ: Լրատվամիջոցները դրանք անկողմնակալ լուր հաղորդելու համար են, նրանք կարող են վերլուծաբաններ հրավիրել, բայց լուրն աղավաղել կամ չհայտնել պիտի որ չկարողանան: Արևմտյան լրատվամիջոցներն էլ են դա անում, բայց չես կարող ռուսականի հետ համեմատել…Լրատվամիջոցը եթե զենք է ապա միայն ժողովրդի ձեռքին

----------


## Տատ

> ԼԱրևմտյան լրատվամիջոցներն էլ են դա անում, բայց չես կարող ռուսականի հետ համեմատել…


Այո, և վատ ավելի տեսքով։
Այդ հոդվածը Գեգնում ում չէ՞ր։ Վերնագիրը պանիկա է ներշնչում, բայց հո հոդվածը և ինֆորմացիան կորրեկտ են։ Ով ուզի` կկառդա փաստերը հենց նույն հոդվածում։ Իսկ այդ կասկածներն այն մասին,  որ շենքն այդպես էլ անչափ ժամանակ չի վերադարձվի, անտեղի չեն, որ տնորենը շտապում է հակառակը հավաստիացնել։ Բոլորս էլ նույն բանը մտածեցինք« առաջին այդ կաևգի դեպքը չի։ Դաշնակները նի պրի չյոմ։

----------


## Artgeo

> Այո, և վատ ավելի տեսքով։
> Այդ հոդվածը Գեգնում ում չէ՞ր։ Վերնագիրը պանիկա է ներշնչում, բայց հո հոդվածը և ինֆորմացիան կորրեկտ են։ Ով ուզի` կկառդա փաստերը հենց նույն հոդվածում։ Իսկ այդ կասկածներն այն մասին,  որ շենքն այդպես էլ անչափ ժամանակ չի վերադարձվի, անտեղի չեն, որ տնորենը շտապում է հակառակը հավաստիացնել։ Բոլորս էլ նույն բանը մտածեցինք« առաջին այդ կաևգի դեպքը չի։ Դաշնակները նի պրի չյոմ։


«բոլորդ» ո՞վքեր  :Smile:  Ռուսդաշնակցական ագրեսիվ քարոզչության տակ գտնվողներդ  :Wink:  

Ես օրինակ հակռակը, մի տեսակ վիրավորված կզգայի ինձ, եթե բոլոր վրացական դպրոցներում փախստականներ լինեին, իսկ հայկականներում ոչ:

----------


## Marduk

Американская разведка подтвердила: войну начала Грузия

----------


## Mephistopheles

> Այո, և *վատ ավելի տեսքով*։
> .........։


Տատ, դու Շվեյցարիայում ես ապրում, դեմոկրատական երկրում և ենթադրում եմ որ լրատվամիջոցների հետ էլ ես ծանոթ. ու եթե դու ռուսականի ու ասենք CNN, BBC -ի միջև տարբերություն չես տեսնում, կամ ավելի ճիշտ հակառակն ես տեսնում, դա մտահոգիչ է…

----------


## Artgeo

Թբիլիսիի դպրոցներին իրավունք է տրվել դասերը սկսել Սեպտեմբերի 15-ի և հոկտեմբերի 1-ի միջակայքում ըստ հայեցողության: Ընդհանուր առմամբ դասերը չեն սկսվի թվով 20 դպրոցում, որից երկուսը հայկական են: 110-րդ և 132-րդ դպրոցները մնացած 18 դպրոցների հետ կտեղափոխվեն այլ դպրոցներ երկրորդ հերթ: Թբիլիսիի քաղաքապետարանը տրամադրելու է ավտոբուսներ աշակերտներին տեղափոխելու համար: Այս դպրոցները կվերադառնան իրենց դպրոցներ 30 000-ից ավել փախստականների իրենց տուն վերադարձից և դպրոցները վերանորոգելուց հետո:

Էս պաշտոնական:
հիմա իմ կողմից:
132-րդ դպրոցը տեղափոխվել է կողքի վրացական դպրոց, որը մոտ 100-200 մետր հեռավորության վրա է: Ավտոբուսների կարիք կարծում եմ չկա: Իսկ վերանորոգելու պահը տենց էլ չհասկացա: Մեր դպրոցը, օրինակ, անցյալ տարի են վերանորոգել: 

Ի դեպ, Ռուսաստանը Վրաստանն ու Ուկրայինան ռմբակոծելու է այնքան ժամանակ, մինչև այդ երկրները հասկանան, որ իրենց Ռուսաստանի կողմից վտանգ չի սպառնում ու չուզենան ՆԱՏՕ մտնել:

Ինչ վերբարեվում է Սահակաշվիլիին, ապա պատերազմի ժամանակ նժույգին չեն փոխում:

----------


## Artgeo

Ի դեպ, լիլիպուտինի ԶԼՄ-ները մի քանի անգամ սխալմամբ հրատարակել են փաստեր Ռուսաստանի կողմից պատերազմ սկսելու վերաբերյալ:
...Мы были на учениях, - начинает рассказ капитан Сидристый. - Это относительно недалеко от столицы Южной Осетии. Нижний Зарамах - природный заповедник Северной Осетии. Вот там после плановых учений и стояли лагерем, но *7 августа пришла команда на выдвижение к Цхинвалу.* Подняли нас по тревоге - и на марш. Прибыли, разместились, а уже 8 августа там полыхнуло с такой силой, что многие даже растерялись.

http://www.redstar.ru/2008/09/03_09/2_03.html


NEWSru.com :: В России Четверг, 11 сентября 2008 г. 12:13

*СМИ: российские войска вошли в Южную Осетию еще до начала боевых действий*

По официальным данным, российская армия нанесла ответный удар по грузинским вооруженным силам днем 8 августа, примерно через полсуток после начала "вторжения Грузии в Южную Осетию". Однако несколько публикаций в российской прессе, в том числе принадлежащих Минобороны, могут пошатнуть официальную позицию российских военных.
*По данным "Полит.ру", Минобороны РФ, предполагая, что грузины нагнетают обстановку, после учений "Кавказ-2008", 7 августа, отправили в ЮО через Рокский тоннель 58 армию, считая, что это не грузинская территория. А Тбилиси, расценивая данные действия как вторжение, приступили к защите грузинской территории, так как считают Рокский тоннель южноосетинской территорией (а значит своей). Это объясняет и тот факт, каким образом на войне оказались солдаты-срочники.*
11 сентября в газете Министерства обороны РФ "Красная звезда" появилась статья "Жизнь продолжается". В заметке передаются слова награжденного за личный героизм орденом Мужества командира роты капитана Дениса Сидристого.
"Мы были на учениях. Это относительно недалеко от столицы Южной Осетии. Нижний Зарамах - природный заповедник Северной Осетии. Вот там после плановых учений и стояли лагерем, но 7 августа пришла команда на выдвижение к Цхинвалу. Подняли нас по тревоге и на марш. Прибыли, разместились, а уже 8 августа там полыхнуло с такой силой, что многие даже растерялись. Нет, все понимали, что грузины что-то готовят, но трудно было даже представить то, что мы увидели. Сразу после полуночи начался массированный обстрел города и позиций миротворцев".
Таким образом комроты был по южную сторону от Кавказского хребта, уже на территории Грузии, и видел обстрел Цхинвали и позиций миротворцев в ночь на 8 августа.

А 15 августа в газете "Пермские новости" была опубликована статья "Пермские солдаты оказались в эпицентре войны". В ней говорилось о призывниках из Пермского края, которые отправились воевать в Грузию вместе со всей 58-й армией, однако благодаря усилиям родителей покинули зону боевых действий уже 10-го числа.
В статье приводятся слова одного из солдатов-срочников, который дозвонился до дома: *"...мы там с 7 августа. Ну, вся наша 58-я армия... Сегодня мы пробились из Цхинвала во Владикавказ за вооружением. Сейчас будем обратно пробиваться...". Также в статье говорится о том, что мобильные телефоны солдат "замолчали" именно 7 августа.*

Полк, имеющий место постоянной дислокации в поселке Прохладный под Нальчиком, после окончания учений (2 августа) был размещен в Нижнем Зарамаге, пишет "Красная звезда".
Нижний Зарамаг находится в нескольких километрах от северного портала Рокского тоннеля; в этом поселке находятся пропускной пункт и таможня.
Принадлежность Рокского тоннеля Россия и Грузия рассматривают по-разному. Рокский перевал включает в себя Рокский тоннель - важнейшую часть Транскавказской магистрали. Это единственная дорога, соединяющая Южную и Северную Осетию. Мамисоновский перевал - по сути, граница между Грузией и Российской Федерацией. Это крайне важные стратегические плацдармы с военной точки зрения. *В непосредственной близости к границе в районе города Зрамаг на Транскаме постоянно и был расквартирован полк 58-ой армии, который в краткие сроки способен перейти границу Южной Осетии, отмечал накануне боевых действий LIFE.ru.*
По версии президента Саакашвили, начало военных действий было реакцией на южноосетинские провокации и непосредственную угрозу российского нападения. Грузия якобы имела надежную информацию, что "русские уже прошли через Рокский тоннель", и потому вторглась в Южную Осетию.
Накануне в докладе грузинского генштаба в брюссельской штаб-квартире НАТО версия о Рокском тоннеле получила иную интерпретацию. Грузинские генералы поведали НАТО, что их вооруженные силы рассматривали вариант взрыва Рокского тоннеля, но они, генералы, отказались от него, поскольку через тоннель уже шли южноосетинские беженцы.
*7 августа российский полк получил команду выдвигаться к Цхинвали, был поднят по тревоге и до исхода дня успел прибыть на предписанный рубеж выдвижения. После полуночи из расположения полка можно было наблюдать вспышки артиллерийского обстрела Цхинвали.*
"Красная звезда" отмечает, что в интервью капитана место нового расположения полка не указано, но очевидно, что через Рокский тоннель полк прошел, так как, во-первых, нет смысла поднимать полк по тревоге, чтобы выдвинуть его на два километра ко входу в Рокский тоннель: при таком построении хвост колонны все равно окажется в Нижнем Зарамаге. Во-вторых, находясь к северу от Главного Кавказского хребта, наблюдать вспышки артобстрела Цхинвали невозможно, делает вывод Rupor.info.
К тому же, исходя из слов "прибыли, разместились", можно сделать вывод, что колонна пока не ночевала вдоль дороги, а выгрузилась в месте, где можно было обеспечить личный состав питанием и ночлегом.
Между Рокским тоннелем и Цхинвали такое место только одно - Джава.* Итак, 135-й мотострелковый полк вступил на территорию ЮО до начала грузинской атаки на Цхинвали,* полагают СМИ.
Руководство РФ настаивает на том, что Грузия якобы первая напала на Цхивальский регион 8 августа, и якобы только после этого РФ произвела вторжение на грузинскую территорию.

Учения "Кавказ-2008": о том, как Россия "училась" отбиваться от врага с юга

В учениях "Кавказ-2008", дразнящих Грузию, наряду с частями 58-ой общевойсковой армии Северо-Кавказского военного округа принял участие полк 76-ой псковской десантной дивизии. Напомним, эти учения вызвали жесткую реакцию со стороны Грузии, которая обвинила Россию в провокациях. По легенде учений, враг должен был напасть с юга.
Учения "Кавказ-2008" проходили одновременно с учениями сил НАТО и Грузии Immediate Response ("Немедленный ответ").
*Как сообщили ранее источники LIFE.ru в республике, переброска вооруженных сил началась в ночь со 2 на 3 августа. Предположительно, колонны бронетехники выдвинулись из частей, расположенных в Кировском районе Северной Осетии (село Эльхотово) и городе Ардоне.*
В 2006 году во время обострения конфликта в Южной Осетии Россия уже демонстрировала грузинской стороне готовность защищать своих граждан, поставив у северного входа в Роккский тоннель несколько танков.
Что спровоцировало Россию превратить свои учения в "ответ на агрессию"
Источники LIFE.ru в ряде военных ведомств Южной Осетии сообщили, что силы Южной Осетии сделали ряд радиоперехватов. В ночь с 1 на 2 августа южноосетинские военные сумели перехватить приказ президента Михаила Саакашвили одному из грузинских командиров открыть огонь по жилым районам Цхинвали.
Радиоперехват переговоров командиров двух частей Миноборны Грузии ночью с 2 на 3 августа содержит обсуждения военными причин бездействия грузинских военных частей. Один из командиров объяснил это отсутствием приказа верховного главнокомандующего (Михаил Саакашвили). Отметим, что в указанное время действительно не было активных действий с грузинской стороны. Ночь прошла относительно спокойно.
Тогда же, 4 августа, источник, близкий к Министерству Обороны Южной Осетии, сообщил, что в ходе боев грузинская сторона потеряла 30 человек убитыми, одну БМП и военный КамАЗ. Эту же информацию подтвердили в Совете Безопасности Южной Осетии.
Убитые солдаты грузинской армии были направлены в морг города Гори. Этот морг был построен в 2006 году и рассчитан на 250 мест. Еще при строительстве эксперты отмечали, что такое большое здание не пригодится в мирное время.
По словам первого заместителя Министра обороны и ЧС Республики Южная Осетия Ибрагима Гассеева, за 4 августа Грузия стянула новые подразделения к зоне конфликта. Противник расположился в районе сел Эргнети, Двани, Никози и Присском направлении. Грузинская военная группировка увеличилась вдвое. По данным южноосетинской стороны, в районе у сел Эргнети и Никози сконцентрировалась группа из около 1200 грузинских военнослужащих.
У Конгресса США тоже вырисовывается "картинка": войну развязал Саакашвили
На слушаниях в Конгрессе США глава комитета по международным делам демократ Говард Берман заявил, что действия президента Саакашвили в Южной Осетии были "ужасной и грубой ошибкой". Он добавил, что *правительство России "стремилось спровоцировать Саакашвили серией сомнительных военных и юридических операций",* сообщает "Избранное".
Его заместитель республиканец Дана Рорабакер отметил, что конфликт, и американская разведка это подтверждает, - начала Грузия. "Они нарушили перемирие, а не русские, и никакие разговоры о провокациях не могут изменить этот факт", - сказал конгрессмен.
Выступивший на этих слушаниях заместитель госсекретаря США Дэниэл Фрид сообщил, что администрация продолжает выяснят обстоятельства произошедшего.
По его словам, *7 августа, то есть менее чем за день до начала военных действий, Тбилиси проинформировал США, что российские военные вошли в Рокский тоннель. И могут напасть на Грузию.* Фрид отметил, что подтверждения этому из независимых источников у Белого дома пока нет.

----------


## Տրիբուն

Արտ դու էլ ես դեմք ընկեր: Հասկանում ու ընդունում եմ դիրքորոշումդ: Բայց ընդգծելուց կարելի է նաև այն մասերը ընդգծել, որոնք բոլորովին վրացինենրի օգտին չեն խոսում: Ամեն դեպքում, ես մնում եմ իմ դիրքորոշմանը. Ռուսները երկար տարիներ բզեցին-բզեցին (սադրեցին, դրդեցին,), ամերիկացիները հույս տվեցին, Սահակաշվիլին էշություն արեց: 

Հիմա նույն քո մեջբերումը իմ ընդգծած տարբերակով նայենք, լրիվ ուրիշ եզրակացության կարեղ ենք գալ. 



> На слушаниях в Конгрессе США глава комитета по международным делам демократ Говард Берман заявил, *что действия президента Саакашвили в Южной Осетии были "ужасной и грубой ошибкой"*. Он добавил, что правительство России "стремилось спровоцировать Саакашвили серией сомнительных военных и юридических операций", сообщает "Избранное".
> Его заместитель республиканец Дана Рорабакер отметил, *что конфликт, и американская разведка это подтверждает, - начала Грузия. "Они нарушили перемирие, а не русские, и никакие разговоры о провокациях не могут изменить этот факт", -* сказал конгрессмен.
> Выступивший на этих слушаниях заместитель госсекретаря США Дэниэл Фрид сообщил, что администрация продолжает выяснят обстоятельства произошедшего.
> По его словам, 7 августа, то есть менее чем за день до начала военных действий, Тбилиси проинформировал США, что российские военные вошли в Рокский тоннель. И могут напасть на Грузию. *Фрид отметил, что подтверждения этому из независимых источников у Белого дома пока нет.*

----------


## Artgeo

> Արտ դու էլ ես դեմք ընկեր: Հասկանում ու ընդունում եմ դիրքորոշումդ: Բայց ընդգծելուց կարելի է նաև այն մասերը ընդգծել, որոնք բոլորովին վրացինենրի օգտին չեն խոսում: Ամեն դեպքում, ես մնում եմ իմ դիրքորոշմանը. Ռուսները երկար տարիներ բզեցին-բզեցին (սադրեցին, դրդեցին,), ամերիկացիները հույս տվեցին, Սահակաշվիլին էշություն արեց: 
> 
> Հիմա նույն քո մեջբերումը իմ ընդգծած տարբերակով նայենք, լրիվ ուրիշ եզրակացության կարեղ ենք գալ.


Ախր քո մեջբերած հատվածը չի հակասում իմ ընդգծածին: Ես էլ համարում, որ կոպիտ սխալ է արել Սահակաշվիլին պաշտպանելով Վրաստանի տարածքային ամբողջականությունը ռազմական դաշտում: Բայց արի անկեղծ խոսենք: Եթե չպաշտպաներ, ի՞նչ վերաբերմունքի կար=անանար հենց Վրաստանում:  :Think:  Անկեղծ ասած ես ենթադրում եմ, որ լիլիպուտինի հաշվարկներից մեկը կարող էր հենց դա լինել: Բզել Սահակաշվիլիին ու ներսում նրա նկատմամբ անվստահությունը ու=եղացնել: Հետո հեշտ ու հանգիստ դնել իրենց 6-երից որևէ մեկին:

----------


## Տրիբուն

> Ախր քո մեջբերած հատվածը չի հակասում իմ ընդգծածին: Ես էլ համարում, որ կոպիտ սխալ է արել Սահակաշվիլին պաշտպանելով Վրաստանի տարածքային ամբողջականությունը ռազմական դաշտում: Բայց արի անկեղծ խոսենք: Եթե չպաշտպաներ, ի՞նչ վերաբերմունքի կար=անանար հենց Վրաստանում:  Անկեղծ ասած ես ենթադրում եմ, որ լիլիպուտինի հաշվարկներից մեկը կարող էր հենց դա լինել: Բզել Սահակաշվիլիին ու ներսում նրա նկատմամբ անվստահությունը ու=եղացնել: Հետո հեշտ ու հանգիստ դնել իրենց 6-երից որևէ մեկին:


Միանշանակ ռուսները հենց այդպես էլ հաշվարկել էին: բայց սահակաշվիլին պիտի կուտը չուտեր: Սահակաշվիլու մոտ երիտասարդական ռոմանտիզմը վերածվում է շիզոֆրենիայի: 

Լավ ասենք, ինչ վերաբերմունք կլիներ նրա նկատմամբ, եթե ոչինչ չաներ: Իսկ ի՞նչ վերաբերմունք է հիմա նրա նկատմամաբ: 

Ռուսաստանի սրան նրան բզելու քաղաքականությունը ես չեմ արդարացնում, չնայած դրա համար օբյեկտիվ պաըճառներ եմ տեսնում: Բայց խելոք երկրի նախագահն էլ նման սուր կոնֆրոնտացիայի, հենց առաջին օրվանից, նման վայրենու հետ չէր գնա:

----------


## Artgeo

> Լավ ասենք, ինչ վերաբերմունք կլիներ նրա նկատմամբ, եթե ոչինչ չաներ: Իսկ ի՞նչ վերաբերմունք է հիմա նրա նկատմամաբ:


Երկրի ներսո՞ւմ, թե՞ դրսում: Ներսում երևի կանցնեին վրայով: 
Հիմա բոլորը նրա կողքին՝ չնայած ներքուստ շատերն են ուզում վրայով անցնել:

----------


## Տրիբուն

> Երկրի ներսո՞ւմ, թե՞ դրսում: Ներսում երևի կանցնեին վրայով: 
> Հիմա բոլորը նրա կողքին՝ չնայած ներքուստ շատերն են ուզում վրայով անցնել:


Հիմա կողքին են, քանի որ հասարակական կոնսոլիդացիայի խնդիր ունեն, դե պատերազմի մեջ են ամեն դեպքում: Բայց չեմ կարծում, որ մինչև դեկտեմբեր կմնա: Ամեն դեպքում պատմության մեջ չկան դեպքեր, երբ պատերազմում պարտված երկրի նախագահը մնա իշխանության: Վրաստանն էլ դրա փորձը ունի: Հիշի թե ինչպես էին բոլորը Գամսախուրդիայի կողքին, մինչև Սուխումին թողնելը:

----------


## Artgeo

> Հիմա կողքին են, քանի որ հասարակական կոնսոլիդացիայի խնդիր ունեն, դե պատերազմի մեջ են ամեն դեպքում: Բայց չեմ կարծում, որ մինչև դեկտեմբեր կմնա: Ամեն դեպքում պատմության մեջ չկան դեպքեր, երբ պատերազմում պարտված երկրի նախագահը մնա իշխանության: Վրաստանն էլ դրա փորձը ունի: Հիշի թե ինչպես էին բոլորը Գամսախուրդիայի կողքին, մինչև Սուխումին թողնելը:


Գիտեմ  :Smile:  Ես նույնիսկ արդեն մոտավորապես գիտեմ թե հաջորդ նախագահն ով ա լինելու: Բայց ոչ դեկտեմբերին  :Wink:  Սահակաշվիլին իմհկ մինչև վերջ կմնա:

----------


## Տրիբուն

> Գիտեմ  Ես նույնիսկ արդեն մոտավորապես գիտեմ թե հաջորդ նախագահն ով ա լինելու: Բայց ոչ դեկտեմբերին  Սահակաշվիլին իմհկ մինչև վերջ կմնա:


Նմոռանանք նաև, որ վրացիները նաև քաղաքացիական պատերազմի համն են տեսել: Իսկ պարտությունից հետո, ահագին ցրված ստորոբաժանումներ, զենքները ձեռքներին, չեն վերադարձել կազարմաներ ու հսկողությունից դուրս են: Ապեր, դրանց մի երկու մանեթ փողով փողոց հանելը մեկից մեկա:

----------


## Artgeo

> Չմոռանանք նաև, որ վրացիները նաև քաղաքացիական պատերազմի համն են տեսել:


Հենց էդ պատճառով դուրս չեն գա: Էդ էլ իրենց հոգեբանական բարդույթն ա, իրենց «Ցեղասպանությունը»:

----------


## Marduk

> «Վրաստանի քայլն անմարդկային էր Հարավային Օսեթիայի ժողովրդի հանդեպ: Մենք ապրում ենք քաղաքակիրթ աշխարհում, ամեն ինչ պետք է լուծել բանակցությունների միջոցով»,-իր կարծիքը հայտնեց «Աշխարհի եզդիների միության» նախագահ Ազիզ Թամոյանը: 
> 
> Ուստի, ըստ Ա. Թամոյանի` Վրաստանը այսօր պետք է աշխատի բանակցություններ վարել Ռուսաստանի հետ: 
> 
> «Ասորական կազմակերպությունների ֆեդերացիայի» նախագահ Իրինա Գասպարյանի խոսքով, սեփական ժողովրդին կոտորելը սեփական շահերի համար անմարդկային է, և Վրաստանը չէր գնա այդ քային, եթե ԱՄՆ-ի աջակցությունը և հրահանգը չլիներ: 
> 
> Հունական հասարակական կազմակերպությունների միության նախագահ Արկադի Խիտարովը նշեց, որ այսօր տարածաշրջանում Վրաց-Օսեթական համակարտությունից հետո մեծ փոփոխություններ կլինեն: 
> 
> «Կարծում եմ, որ Հարավային Օսեթիայի անկախության ճանաչումը, կնպաստի նաև ԼՂՀ հարցի կարգավորմանը»,- հավելեց Ա. Խիտարովը:


Նրանք նույնպես դատապարտում են

----------


## Տատ

հետաքրքիր էր լսել այս ազգերին: սովորաբար քաղաքական հարցերում նրանց միանում են նաև քուրդերը: 
Հը՞, Քուրդիստան, չլինի՞ դրա համար է Գյուլն իրար խառնվել, կպած ուզում է խծկվել Մինսկի Խմբի մեջ ու կովկասում « խաղաղություն հաստատէլ»:
Ուկրաինայիգցու Մոլդավիայից ենք խոսում, բա քուրդերը՞:

----------


## Artgeo

Ռուսաստանի Պաշտպանության նախարարության պաշտոնաթերթը պետական գաղտնիք է բացել՝ հոդվածում գրելով ճշմարտությունը: Հոդվածը, որով ապացուցվում էր ճշմարտությունը դեռ խմբագրվեց՝ ավելացվելով երկու «անմեղ» բառ.

*Սկզբում*
«… но 7 августа пришла команда на выдвижение к Цхинвалу. Подняли нас по тревоге — и на марш. Прибыли, разместились, а уже 8 августа там полыхнуло с такой силой, что многие даже растерялись.»
*Դարձավ*
«… но 7 августа ночью пришла команда на выдвижение к Цхинвалу. Подняли нас по тревоге — и на марш. Прибыли, разместились, а уже 8 августа утром там полыхнуло с такой силой, что многие даже растерялись.»
Այնուհետև հոդվածն ընդհանրապես ջնջվեց
http://www.redstar.ru/2008/09/03_09/2_03.html

Սակայն 21-րդ դարում սուտը անհետ չի կորում և չի դառնում պատմություն, գոյություն ունի 
*ՔԵՇ*
http://209.85.135.104/search?q=cache:b4aQl...03_09/2_03.html
և *PDF*
http://idisk.mac.com/rsiradze-Public/zhizn...dolzajetsja.pdf

Այսպիսով, այն, որ *Ռուսաստանը ագրեսիա է իրականցրել սուվերեն Վրաստանի նկատմամբ համարում եմ ԱՊԱՑՈՒՑՎԱԾ փաստ* և ցանկացած վիճաբանություն այդ հարցի շուրջ իմ կողմից կընկալվի որպես անիմաստ ջուր ծեծոցի։

----------


## Մարկիզ

էրեկ եւրոնյուսով ասում էին, որ Աֆղանստանի չգիտեմ-որ քաղաքի ամերիկյան բամբիտից հետո զոհվել է 900 քաղաքացի:
Աշխարհը փուլ ա գալի, խաբար չենք…

----------


## Տրիբուն

> էրեկ եւրոնյուսով ասում էին, որ Աֆղանստանի չգիտեմ-որ քաղաքի ամերիկյան բամբիտից հետո զոհվել է 900 քաղաքացի:
> Աշխարհը փուլ ա գալի, խաբար չենք…


Իսկ ամենասարսափելին գիտես ո՞րն է: Որ բոլորս սկսել ենք այդ լուրերին շատ սովորական նայել: Աֆղանստանում երեկ զոհվել է 400 հոգի, որից 200 կին,  150 երեխա, Իրաքում ամեն օր 40 հոգի, որից 10 կին ու 20 երեխա , Գազայում 17, Բանգլադեշում ջրհեղեղից հետո զոհվել է 25.000 մարդ, 150.000 մարդ անհայտ կորել է: Ու նենց, բոլորս լսում ու մոռանում ենք, կարծես բան չի եղել:  

Իսկ դրան զուգահեռ, ասենք Լոնդոնում, մետրոյի կայարանում, գնացքի ձայնից, մի 87 տարեկան պառավ ինֆարկտ է ստացել, ու նույն Եվրանյուզով մի երկու շաբաթ դա կարող ա ցույց տան:

----------


## Մարկիզ

*Մոդերատորական: Թեմայից դուրս գրառումը ջնջվել է:*

----------


## Տրիբուն

*Մոդերատորական: Թեմայից դուրս գրառումը ջնջվել է:*

----------


## dvgray

> Իսկ ամենասարսափելին գիտես ո՞րն է: Որ բոլորս սկսել ենք այդ լուրերին շատ սովորական նայել: Աֆղանստանում երեկ զոհվել է 400 հոգի, որից 200 կին,  150 երեխա, Իրաքում ամեն օր 40 հոգի, որից 10 կին ու 20 երեխա , Գազայում 17, Բանգլադեշում ջրհեղեղից հետո զոհվել է 25.000 մարդ, 150.000 մարդ անհայտ կորել է: Ու նենց, բոլորս լսում ու մոռանում ենք, կարծես բան չի եղել:  
> 
> Իսկ դրան զուգահեռ, ասենք Լոնդոնում, մետրոյի կայարանում, գնացքի ձայնից, մի 87 տարեկան պառավ ինֆարկտ է ստացել, ու նույն Եվրանյուզով մի երկու շաբաթ դա կարող ա ցույց տան:


Քաղաքակիրթ աշխարհը բանգլադեշցիներին անվանում ա animal ու սխալ չի անում… Կոպիտ ասեցի, բայց փաստ դա է:
…
Եվրոպան ու Հյուսիսային Ամերիրկան իր անվտանգության համար եքա սիստեմներ է կառուցում ու մեծ փողեր ա ծախսում: Ու եթե մի պառավ ինֆարկ ա սխտանում, սկսում են մտահոգվել իրենց ծախսած փողերի ու սիստեմների արդյունավետության մասին:
Իսկ էտ անտեր բանգլադեշում հինգ հազար տաարի ա ջրհեղե ա , որ էլի իրենց համար անասունի պես ապրում եմ, ոչ մի բան չեն ձեռնարկում: Թող մի բան էլ իրանք մտածեն աշխարհի համար  :Wink:  Մենակ բոմժի պես անասնական կյանք վարեն 
նույնը աֆղանները, որ սաղ աշխարը ողողել են իրենց կակաչով  :Angry2:

----------


## Տրիբուն

> Քաղաքակիրթ աշխարհը բանգլադեշցիներին անվանում ա animal ու սխալ չի անում… Կոպիտ ասեցի, բայց փաստ դա է:
> …
> Եվրոպան ու Հյուսիսային Ամերիրկան իր անվտանգության համար եքա սիստեմներ է կառուցում ու մեծ փողեր ա ծախսում: Ու եթե մի պառավ ինֆարկ ա սխտանում, սկսում են մտահոգվել իրենց ծախսած փողերի ու սիստեմների արդյունավետության մասին:
> Իսկ էտ անտեր բանգլադեշում հինգ հազար տաարի ա ջրհեղե ա , որ էլի իրենց համար անասունի պես ապրում եմ, ոչ մի բան չեն ձեռնարկում: Թող մի բան էլ իրանք մտածեն աշխարհի համար  Մենակ բոմժի պես անասնական կյանք վարեն 
> նույնը աֆղանները, որ սաղ աշխարը ողողել են իրենց կակաչով


Վրաստանից ուր ենք հասել: Բայց թեմայից այնքան էլ չենք շեղվել: Բանգլադեշը Վրաստանի հարևանն է, եթե Սև ծովով դուրս գանք միջերկրական, հետու սուեցով պարսից ծոց, անցնենք արաբականով ու մտնենք բենգալական, հենա հասանք բանգլադեշ էլի: 

Դիվ, եղե՞լ ես Բանգլադեշում: Իսկ Հնդկաստանու՞մ: Աֆղանստանու՞մ: Պակիստանու՞մ: Վիետնամու՞մ: Լաոսու՞մ: Մյանմայու՞մ (էն ժամանակ Բիրմա էր): Մեր մեջ ասած Բանգլադեշում ու Աֆղանստանում ես էլ չեմ եղել: Մնացածում եղել եմ: Իրարից շատ չեն տարբերվում, եթե քո ասած չափանիշներով նայենք: 

Էտ իրանց հայրենինքն ա: Շաաաատ են մի կտոր հողի վրա: Շաաաատ-շատ են: ՈՒ աղքատ են: Շաաաաատ-շատ աղքատ են: Համ էլ շատ հաճախ, բանը մինևչ ջրհեղեղին հասնի, սոված են լինում, շաաաաաատ սոված: Մեր հասկանալու բանը չի, թե ինչքան սոված են լինում: Ոչ մի բան չեն կարող ձեռնարկել. արևմուտքի երեքհարյուրամյա ինդուստրիալիզացիան իրանց կողքով ա անցել: Բայց, Դիվ ջան, ուրիշ մարդուն անասուն անվանելուց առաջ, ես մի քիչ կմտածեի: Կարող ա օբյեկտիվ պատճառներ կան, որ իրենք ոչ մի բան չեն մտածում, կամ չեն կարողանում մտածել:

----------


## Artgeo

Էլի մեկ ապացույց



> – У меня очень мало времени, – продолжал мальчишка. – Слушай: мы там с 7 августа. Ну, вся наша 58-я армия.


http://www.permnews.ru/story.asp?kt=2912&n=453

*Վրաց-ռուսական պատերազմի ընթացքը*
http://art-of-arts.livejournal.com/214246.html ռուսերեն
http://aillarionov.livejournal.com/12380.html անգլերեն

----------


## Racer

ըհը, էնքան թաքուն էին եկել, որ 2-օր հետո նոր «պալիտ եղան»

----------


## Artgeo

* Վրաստանը կդառնա ՆԱՏՕ-ի անդամ*

Թբիլիսիում երեկ մեկնարկել է ՆԱՏՕ-ի խորհրդի արտագնա նիստը, որին մասնակցում են ՆԱՏՕ-ի գլխավոր քարտուղար Յաապ դե Հոոպ Սխեֆերը եւ դաշինքի անդամ 26 երկրների ներկայացուցիչներ:

«ՆԱՏՕ-ի դաշնակիցները այս նիստի շրջանակներում քննարկելու են, թե ինչպես կարող է դաշինքը օգնել վրացական զինված ուժերին: Դա կարող է լինել օգնություն պաշտպանության բնագավառում, կարող է լինել օժանդակություն քաղաքացիներին: ՆԱՏՕ-ն նաեւ կարող է Վրաստանին տվյալներ տրամադրել, որոնք արձանագրվել են դաշինքի ռադարային համակարգերի միջոցով»,- «Ռուսթավի-2» հեռուստաընկերությանը տված հարցազրույցում ասել է Յաապ դե Հոոպ Սխեֆերը:

«Ես չեմ կարող ասել, թե երբ Վրաստանը կանդամակցի Հյուսիսատլանտյան դաշինքին, բայց նա կդառնա ՆԱՏՕ-ի անդամ»,- հայտարարել է Սխեֆերը:

http://taregir.am/

----------


## Artgeo

> ըհը, էնքան թաքուն էին եկել, որ 2-օր հետո նոր «պալիտ եղան»


Ի՞նչ ա նշանակում «պալիտ լինել»  :Shok:  
Նախքան պատերազմի իրադարձությունները
http://www.streampress.com/index.php...4:-&Itemid=267


Հարավային Օսեթիան և Աբխազիան ճանաչեցին
Մոլդավիայի Գագաուզսկայա ինքնավար մարզը և ինքահռչակ ճչանաչված Սերբական Կրաինան

Այսպիսով,
Աբխազիան ճանաչել են - Ռուսաստանը, տեռորիստական խմբավորում Խամասը, Նիկարագուան, Հարավային Օսեթիան, Մոլդավիայի Գագաուզսկայա ինքնավար մարզը և ինքահռչակ ճչանաչված Սերբական Կրաինան

Հարավային Օսեթիան ճանաչել են - Ռուսաստանը, տեռորիստական խմբավորում Խամասը, Նիկարագուան, Աբխազիան, Մոլդավիայի Գագաուզսկայա ինքնավար մարզը և ինքահռչակ ճչանաչված Սերբական Կրաինան

Ինչ լավ մասսայա հավաքվել  :Love:

----------


## Տրիբուն

> Ի՞նչ ա նշանակում «պալիտ լինել»  
> Նախքան պատերազմի իրադարձությունները
> http://www.streampress.com/index.php...4:-&Itemid=267
> 
> 
> Հարավային Օսեթիան և Աբխազիան ճանաչեցին
> Մոլդավիայի Գագաուզսկայա ինքնավար մարզը և ինքահռչակ ճչանաչված Սերբական Կրաինան
> 
> Այսպիսով,
> ...


Ուզբեկստանն էլ դեռ չի կողմնորոշվել  :LOL:  :LOL:  :LOL: 
Երկու օր առաջ ռուսական նորություննորվ էին ասում: Այդպես էլ չհասկացա էս նորության իմաստը: Ասենք, նենց բոլորն արդեն ճանաչել են, մնացել էին ուզբեկները, էն էլ չեն կողմնորոշվել:

----------


## Koms

Սերբիան փաստորեն հրաժարվեց ճանաչել Աբխազիան ու Հ.Օսիան...
http://www.lenta.ru/news/2008/09/24/serbia/

----------


## Տրիբուն

> Այսպիսով,
> Աբխազիան ճանաչել են - Ռուսաստանը, տեռորիստական խմբավորում Խամասը, Նիկարագուան, Հարավային Օսեթիան, Մոլդավիայի Գագաուզսկայա ինքնավար մարզը և ինքահռչակ ճչանաչված Սերբական Կրաինան
> 
> Հարավային Օսեթիան ճանաչել են - Ռուսաստանը, տեռորիստական խմբավորում Խամասը, Նիկարագուան, Աբխազիան, Մոլդավիայի Գագաուզսկայա ինքնավար մարզը և ինքահռչակ ճչանաչված Սերբական Կրաինան
> 
> Ինչ լավ մասսայա հավաքվել


Էսօր սա Ռուսական նորությունների առաջին պալոսկով գնում ա, ապեր: Տես ինչ թարմություն ա մտնում էս մասսայի մեջ: 




> *Сомали готовится признать Южную Осетию и Абхазию* 01.10.2008 14:45 | www.rian.ru
> Сомали вслед за Россией и Никарагуа готовится признать Южную Осетию и Абхазию, сообщил в среду на пресс-конференции в РИА Новости сомалийский посол в Москве Мухаммед Хандуле.
> 
> *"Правительство Сомали самым скорейшим образом будет готовить дипломатические отношения с Южной Осетией, а также Грузией и Абхазией",* - сказал дипломат.


РИА новости 

Խորացի, Աբխազիայի նոր դեսպանատան բացումը Մոգադիշոյում:

Ավելացվել է 3 րոպե անց
Վաղվա նորություններն էլ մոտավորախես սենց են լինելու; 

Աբխազիայի նախագահ Սերգեյ Բագաշպը Սուխումիի նավահանգստում ընդունեց Սոմալիի նախագահ Աբդուլահի Յուսուֆ Ահմեդին, որն իր առաջի պաշտոնական այցը Աբխազիա կատարեց սոմալիի ծովհանների կողմից բռնագրավված ուկրաինական նավով;

----------


## voter

Սահակաշվիլին ՍՍին մեդալ է տվել - տեսնես ինչու՞

----------


## Artgeo

> Սահակաշվիլին ՍՍին մեդալ է տվել - տեսնես ինչու՞


10 հայ ա սպանել, նպաստել ա Սահակաշվիլու... ո՞նց են ասում «վրացիների հայատյաց ու սպիտակ ցեղասպանություն իրականցնող քաղաքականությանը»...


Տրիբուն, կգբշնիկները ընդհանրապես չլուսաբանեցին ՍՍի այցը Վրաստան: Ինչ ուզում անում են...


Ի դեպ, այսօր կոնֆլիկտի տարածքում տեղակայվեցին եվրոպացի խաղաղապահները: Ամեն ինչ իր պլանով ա գնում:

----------


## Տրիբուն

> 10 հայ ա սպանել, նպաստել ա Սահակաշվիլու... ո՞նց են ասում «վրացիների հայատյաց ու սպիտակ ցեղասպանություն իրականցնող քաղաքականությանը»...
> 
> 
> Տրիբուն, կգբշնիկները ընդհանրապես չլուսաբանեցին ՍՍի այցը Վրաստան: Ինչ ուզում անում են...
> 
> 
> Ի դեպ, այսօր կոնֆլիկտի տարածքում տեղակայվեցին եվրոպացի խաղաղապահները: Ամեն ինչ իր պլանով ա գնում:


Չգիտեմ ինչի չմեկնաբանեցին, բայց ռուսները իրենք էլ են հասկանում, որ երկու կտոր քարտեզի վրա չերևացող հող վերցրին, որը փաստացի արդեն տասնհինգ տարի իրենցն էր, բայց արդյունքում կորցնում են ողջ Անդրկովկասը:

----------


## dvgray

> Չգիտեմ ինչի չմեկնաբանեցին, բայց ռուսները իրենք էլ են հասկանում, որ երկու կտոր քարտեզի վրա չերևացող հող վերցրին, որը փաստացի արդեն տասնհինգ տարի իրենցն էր, բայց արդյունքում կորցնում են ողջ Անդրկովկասը:


Կամ այլ խոսքերով ասած, ռուսական ցարը հերթական անգամ առևերվույթ "բավարարեց " ռուս "ալկաշ"-հայրենասերի նիզմեննի մղումները ու կարիքները, իսկ մեծ հաշվով մեծ քաղաքականության մեջ արեց էն, ինչ որ պետք է աներ ըստ պայմանավորվածության

----------


## dvgray

Սա արդեն բավականին հետաքրքիր է



> Սերժ Սարգսյանը երեկ երկօրյա այցով մեկնել է Վրաստան: Թբիլիսիում նախ տեղի է ունեցել Սերժ Սարգսյանի առանձնազրույցը Վրաստանի նախագահ Միխայիլ Սահակաշվիլիի հետ, ապա երկու երկրների կառավարության ներկայացուցիչների մասնակցությամբ տեղի է ունեցել երկրորդ` ընդլայնված կազմով հանդիպումը: Դրա ավարտին Սերժ Սարգսյանն ու Միխայիլ Սահակաշվիլին հանդես են եկել համատեղ մամուլի ասուլիսով: Ասուլիսի առավել ուշագրավ հայտարարություններից մեկն այն է, որ *Սերժ Սարգսյանն իր աջակցությունն է հայտնել Վրաստանի տարածքային ամբողջականությանը*, ինչի համար Միխայիլ Սահակաշվիլին հատուկ շնորհակալություն է հայտնել: «Մենք շատ բարձր ենք գնահատում Հայաստանի ղեկավարության դիրքորոշումը Վրաստանի տարածքային ամբողջականությանն անմնացորդ աջակցության համար: Նման հարցերի շուրջ միասնականությունը հավերժ կմնա ոչ միայն մեր կառավարությունների, այլեւ ժողովուրդների հիշողության մեջ, քանի որ ժողովուրդները հիշում են, թե ովքեր են իրենց կողքին եղել ծանր, վճռական պահերին, եւ ով ինչ դիրքորոշում է ունեցել»,- ընդգծել է Սահակաշվիլին:
> http://www.hzh.am/
> հոկտեմբեր 1 չորեքշաբթի 2008


Հետո՞  :Smile:   Սերոժը մեծ խաղի մեջ է մասնակցում  :Smile:  Իզուր չէր Մոնտե-Կառլոի իր էքսպերիենսը  :Smile:

----------


## Artgeo

> Էսօր սա Ռուսական նորությունների առաջին պալոսկով գնում ա, ապեր: Տես ինչ թարմություն ա մտնում էս մասսայի մեջ:


Տրիբուն, այ Տրիբուն, նայի ինչ ա գրած Վիքիյում



> Сомали
> Сомалийская Республика (Сомали́) (сом. Soomaaliya, араб. الصومال‎‎ — As-Sumal), ранее Сомалийская Демократическая Республика — африканское государство, существующее в настоящее время только на бумаге. В Сомали отсутствуют единое правительство, единая валюта или иные атрибуты централизованной власти, а реальная власть находится в руках непризнанных государств, наиболее крупными из которых являются Сомалиленд и Пунтленд, а также небольших враждующих вооруженных группировок.
> 
> Ныне на территории Сомали с разной степенью активности функционируют следующие "государства" и группировки:
> 
> Джубаленд (крайний юг)
> Пунтленд (северо-восток)
> Cомалийская республика (юг)
> Сомалиленд (северо-запад)
> ...


Ոչ միասնական փող ունեն, ոչ միասնական պետություն, ոչ ընդհանրապես որևէ բան, որը նրան կդարձնի պետություն: Ամենախոշորները այդ «պետություններից»  Սոմալիլենդն ա ու Պունտլենդը  :LOL:  Հա... Վ պրինցիպե իրանք կարան Ռուսաստանի կողքը կանգնեն  :LOL: 

Ի դեպ, ռուսները Շվեդիայի արտգործնախարարին հայտարարել են պերսոնա նոն գրատա: Պատճառն այն է, որ Շվեդիայի արտգործանախարարը Ռուսասատնի ագրեսիան համեմատել է Հիտլերի ագրեսիայի հետ:



> Bildt inte välkommen i Moskva
> 2008-10-01 13:13
> 
> Utrikesminister Carl Bildt är inte längre välkommen till Moskva. Bildt får nobben från regeringshåll efter sitt ställningstagande för Georgien och efter uttalandet som liknade Rysslands agerande med Hitlertysklands, skriver Aftonbladet.


http://www.dn.se/DNet/jsp/polopoly.jsp?d=148&a=834720

Եվ վերջում, ԱՄՆ-ն ևս 1400 վրացական ապրանք կներմուծի արտոնյալ՝ չհարկվող տարբերակով՝ այդ ձևով ներմուծվող ապրանքների ընդհանուր թիվը կհասնի 4 900-ի



> К 3 500 наименованиям грузинской экспортной продукции, которая уже пользуется льготным режимом торговли (GSP), добавиться еще 1 400 наименований продукции, среди которых - вино, фундук, овощные и фруктовые консервы, соки, безалкогольные напитки, а также различные овощи и фрукты, - сообщает Минэкономразвития Грузии.
> 
> Кроме того, между США и Грузией начнутся консультации по подписанию соглашения о режиме свободной торговли.
> 
> Одновременно в конце октября в Тбилиси планируется провести грузино-американский инвестиционный форум, в ходе которого будет обсужден вопрос упрощения соглашения о защите и поощрении двусторонних инвестиций. В саммите примут участие представители крупных бизнес групп США.

----------


## Koms

> Սա արդեն բավականին հետաքրքիր է


Դե դրա համար էլ ռուսական կայքերում ոչ մի ձեւով ինֆո չտրվեց ՍՍ-ի այցի մասին Վրաստան` էդ այն դեպքում, երբ ամեն-ամենի մասին գրվում ա իրենց մոտ, բայց արի ու տես թե ինչ հզոր "տաբու" էր դրված ռուսների կողմից դրա վրա: Ուրեմն` իրոք որ "կռուպնի" խաղեր ա գնում:

----------


## Տրիբուն

> Սա արդեն բավականին հետաքրքիր է
> 
> Հետո՞   Սերոժը մեծ խաղի մեջ է մասնակցում  Իզուր չէր Մոնտե-Կառլոի իր էքսպերիենսը


Դիվ, վախենամ Սերոժը ոչ մի բանի էլ չի մասնակցում, մասնակցացնում են:

----------


## Տրիբուն

> Տրիբուն, այ Տրիբուն, նայի ինչ ա գրած Վիքիյում
> 
> Ոչ միասնական փող ունեն, ոչ միասնական պետություն, ոչ ընդհանրապես որևէ բան, որը նրան կդարձնի պետություն: Ամենախոշորները այդ «պետություններից»  Սոմալիլենդն ա ու Պունտլենդը  Հա... Վ պրինցիպե իրանք կարան Ռուսաստանի կողքը կանգնեն


Արա, բայց ռուսները լրիվ մազալու են, լուրջ եմ ասում: նայի էսօրվա առաջին պալոսկեքով ինչ ձևի ա գնում էտ Սոմալիի նորությունը:  




> *Абхазию и Южную Осетию признали еще на одном континенте*


 :Hands Up:  :Hands Up: 
Մայրցամաքներով են հաշվում: Լավ գոնե ընդհանրապես բան չգրեն, քան սենց ախմախություն:

----------


## Տրիբուն

Արաաա.. էս պահը չէի նկատել, բա նկարը-նկարը, երեք եղբայր երկրների գերբերը իրար հետ - Աբխազիա+Օսեթիա+Սոմալի

----------


## Koms

Դե, Ռուսաստանի "նացիոնոլիզմը" հիմա մի ունիկալ պատկեր ա` էդ հաստատ, 
բայց արի ու տես որ ռուսները իրոք "լուրջ" պլաններ են ունեցել էս պատերազմի օրերին "կռվցնեն" հայերին ու վրացիներին /երեւի մտածել են, որ հայերը դե շա-ա-տ հարիֆ են, էլի, / : Ուշադրություն դարձրեք օրինակ ահա  էս հրապարակման վրա.



> http://evrazia.org/article.php?id=620 Грузия получила незаслуженно большую территорию. Когда в 20-е годы нарезались границы между закавказскими республиками, к Грузинской ССР была добавлена часть долины реки Алазани, населенная азербайджанцами. В состав Грузинской ССР были включены все территории со смешанным грузино-армянским населением, включая город Тбилиси, который в Российской империи играл роль локальной столицы как для грузин, так и для армян.

----------


## dvgray

> Դե, Ռուսաստանի "նացիոնոլիզմը" հիմա մի ունիկալ պատկեր ա` էդ հաստատ, 
> բայց արի ու տես որ ռուսները իրոք "լուրջ" պլաններ են ունեցել էս պատերազմի օրերին "կռվցնեն" հայերին ու վրացիներին /երեւի մտածել են, որ հայերը դե շա-ա-տ հարիֆ են, էլի, / : Ուշադրություն դարձրեք օրինակ ահա  էս հրապարակման վրա.


Հայերին սրա նրա վրա անգլուխ ուղարկելը ռսները սովոր են անել:  Որ հայերովս շատ-շատ հարիֆ ենք, դա փաստ է: Նայիր օրինակ, թե են օրերին ոնց էր "Ակումբ"-ի մեծագույն մասը ուրախանում ռսական սամալյոտներով ու ռակետներով :
…
Սակայն այս անգամ ռսները այդպիսի բան ձեռնարկել չէին կարող: Դա կհակասեր լրիվ այն սցենարին, երը կիրառվում է ԱՄՆ-ի և միջազգային ուժերի կողմից:

Ավելացվել է 3 րոպե անց



> Դիվ, վախենամ Սերոժը ոչ մի բանի էլ չի մասնակցում, մասնակցացնում են:


Էտ իրա համար կապ չունի: Արդեն ազարտի մեջ ա, ու որ թողեն էլ, մինչև վերջ /Հայաստանի  :Wink: / կխաղա: Կարող ա դաժե տանի  :LOL: :
 Չչեմ չորտ նի շուտիտ  :Xeloq:

----------


## Artgeo

> Արաաա.. էս պահը չէի նկատել, բա նկարը-նկարը, երեք եղբայր երկրների գերբերը իրար հետ - Աբխազիա+Օսեթիա+Սոմալի


*Փոշմանեց Սոմալին*   :LOL:  Ռուսական քաղաքականության իրական պարտություն  :LOL:  Իմ արև վատ եմ  :LOL:  



> *Сомали передумала признавать Абхазию и Южную Осетию*
> 
> Власти республики Сомали опровергли информацию о том, что они якобы готовы признать независимость Абхазии и Южной Осетии. Об этом, как передает РИА Новости, заявил грузинский МИД.
> 
> В министерстве сообщили, что к ним поступило официальное письмо из дипломатического ведомства Сомали. В письме сомалийский МИД заявлял, что никогда не рассматривал вопрос о признании Абхазии и Южной Осетии и не ставил под сомнение территориальную целостность Грузии.
> 
> О том, что Сомали готовится признать отколовшиеся грузинские территории суверенными государствами, ранее заявил сомалийский посол в РФ Мухаммед Хандуле. Он подчеркнул, что его страна полностью поддерживает действия России на Кавказе.
> 
> Напомним, что Абхазию и Южную Осетию помимо России пока признала только Никарагуа. США и страны ЕС по-прежнему считают эти республики грузинскими территориями. Грузия считает, что они "оккупированы" российскими войсками.

----------


## Տրիբուն

> *Փոշմանեց Սոմալին*   Ռուսական քաղաքականության իրական պարտություն  Իմ արև վատ եմ


արաաաա. էսի վաբշե մազալու էղավ ...

----------


## Elmo

> *Փոշմանեց Սոմալին*   Ռուսական քաղաքականության իրական պարտություն  Իմ արև վատ եմ


Ծամծմում ե՞ն: :LOL:

----------


## Marduk

Koms

Եվրազիա.օռգ-ը դա այսպես կոչված եվրազիականների սայթն է , որոնցից ի դեպ կան և Ռուսաստանում և Թուրքիայում և ասենք Ղազախստանում: Եվրազիականների հիմնական սպոնսորները ղազախստանն է, որոշ իսլամիստական կառույցներ ու որոշ արևմտյան կառույցներ:

----------


## Artgeo

Ա. Կ. Հարավային Օսեթիայում կրկին տեղահանում է: Կանանց, երեխաներին և ծերերին կրկին տեղափոխում են Հյուսիսային Օսեթիա: Հիշեցնեմ, որ օգոստասյան վրաց-ռուսական պատերազմից առաջ ռուսները նույնպես էվակուացրեցին մարդկանց: Դրա մասին կարելի կարդալ նաև ռուսական «վստահելի» ԶԼՄ ներում:

http://www.regnum.ru/news/1035575.html?forprint

----------


## Elmo

> Ա. Կ. Հարավային Օսեթիայում կրկին տեղահանում է: Կանանց, երեխաներին և ծերերին կրկին տեղափոխում են Հյուսիսային Օսեթիա: Հիշեցնեմ, որ օգոստասյան վրաց-ռուսական պատերազմից առաջ ռուսները նույնպես էվակուացրեցին մարդկանց: Դրա մասին կարելի կարդալ նաև ռուսական «վստահելի» ԶԼՄ ներում:
> 
> http://www.regnum.ru/news/1035575.html?forprint


Ուզում ես ասես նորից կռիվ ա լինելու՞:

----------


## F.c.Liverpool

> Ուզում ես ասես նորից կռիվ ա լինելու՞:


չեմ կարծում որ վրացիք էտքան դեբիլ կլինեն

----------


## Artgeo

> չեմ կարծում որ վրացիք էտքան դեբիլ կլինեն


Ուհու, ես էլ չեմ կարծում, որ վրացիք էդքան դեբիլ գտնվեն, որ խոզերը երկրորդ անգամ հարձակվեն վարցիների վրա: 

Հ.Գ. հենց տրամաբանություն գտնեք, ձեն հանեք ես էլ իմանամ  :Think:

----------


## F.c.Liverpool

> Ուհու, ես էլ չեմ կարծում, որ վրացիք էդքան դեբիլ գտնվեն, որ խոզերը երկրորդ անգամ հարձակվեն վարցիների վրա: 
> 
> Հ.Գ. հենց տրամաբանություն գտնեք, ձեն հանեք ես էլ իմանամ


ընգեր ջան իմ ասածների մեջ կա տրամաբանություն նախ ռուսները չեն հարձակվի էն պարզ պատճառով որ Եվրոպան ու Ամն-ը շունչները պահած դրան են սպասում ու  էս անգամ նենց վրա կտան շատ հնարավորա որ ռուսները չդիմանան  ճնշմանը ու Մեդվեդը շատ լավ գիտակցումա իրավիճակը և էլի շատ ու շատ հանգամանքներ  կան , իսկ ինչ վերաբերումա վրացիներին (կառավարությանը  նկատի ունեմ) էտքան էլ բարդ խնդիր չի էս իրավիճակում պատերազմի մեջ չմտնելը

----------


## Artgeo

Այսօր կրակոցներ էին Վրաստանի Աբխազիա ինքնավար մարզի սահմանների մոտակայքում գտնվող Մուժավա գյուղում: Ռուս օկուպանտները սպանել են Ծալենջիխա ռայոնի ղեկավարին: Վիրավորվել են նրա հետ եղած երեք ոստիկան:

----------


## Artgeo

Ռուս օկուպացիոն և Աբխազական դե ֆակտո զորքերի հավելյալ ստորաբաժանումներ են մտցվել Վրաստանի Գալիի շրջան:

----------


## Artgeo

*Ռուս օկուպանտները մահափորձ են իրականցրել*

Այսօր ռուս օկուպացիոն զորքը կրակել է Սաակաշվիլու և Լեխ Կաչինսկիի մեքենայի վրա: Մանրամասները ճշտվում են, անկախ երկրների նախագահները ողջ ու առողջ են:

----------


## ministr

Ինչ էլ չես ալարում ամեն անգամ գրում ես օկուպանտ.. վրացիքին հասնումա

----------


## Marduk

> ՄԻԽԱՅԻԼ ՍԱՀԱԿԱՇՎԻԼԻՆ ՀՈՒՅՍԸ ԿՈՐՑՐԵԼ Է 
> Հազիվ թե Վրաստանին հաջողվի անդամագրվել ՆԱՏՕ-ին, ինչպես նաև Աբխազիայում և Հարավային Օսիայում վերադարաձնի հսկողությունը մոտակա շրջանում: Այս մասին հայտարարել է Վրաստանի նախագահ Միխայիլ Սահակաշվիլին` The Wall Street Journal-ին տված հարցազրույցում: «Սա ողբերգություն է: Ստացվում է, որ ռուսները պայքարել են ճիշտ գործի համար»,- հայտարարել է նա: 
> 
> Ինչպես ասել է Սահակաշվիլին, ՆԱՏՕ-ին անդամագրվելու հույսերը «գրեթե մեռած են»: 
> 
> Վրաստանի նախագահն ասել է, որ «հոգեբանական վերաիմաստավորումից» հետո գիտակցել է, որ իր խնդիրը Վրաստանի արդիականացումն է: Ըստ նրա, իր հիմնական ծրագիրը երկրում ժողովրդավարության խորացումն է, ինչպես նաև ապահովել խաղաղ իշխանության հանձնում, երբ 2013 թվականին հեռանա իր պաշտոնից:


http://www.panorama.am/am/politics/2009/07/20/vrastan/

Ինչ թանկ գին վճարեց վրաց ժողովուրդը որպեսզի մի աննորմալ կարողանա «հոգեբանական վերաիմաստավորումներ» կատարի

----------


## Artgeo

> http://www.panorama.am/am/politics/2009/07/20/vrastan/
> 
> Ինչ թանկ գին վճարեց վրաց ժողովուրդը որպեսզի մի աննորմալ կարողանա «հոգեբանական վերաիմաստավորումներ» կատարի


Սկսենք նրանից, որ Պանորաման պարզապես սխալ ձևով է ռուսերեն սխալ թարգմանածից թարգմանել, ռուսերեն որոշ տարբերակներում, որից և հավանաբար թարգմանել են Պանորամցիները.
«"Это трагично, - заявил он. - Получается, что русские боролись за правое дело". »
http://newsru.com/world/20jul2009/osoznal.html
Իսկ որոշ ռուսական ԶԼՄ-ներ գրում են.
«Это трагично, — отмечает он. — Это означает, что русские воевали не напрасно».
http://www.rusk.ru/newsdata.php?idar=184069
Ու բնօրինակը անգլերեն.
«"It's tragic," he said. "It means the Russians fought for the right reasons."»
http://online.wsj.com/article/SB124804183713363327.html

Մարդուկ ջան, պետք չի հայ ու ռուս վայ լրագրողների ու ագիտ պռոմերի զոհ դառնալ:  :Wink:  Նախագահ Սահակաշվիլին ընդամենը կշտամբել է ԱՄՆ-ին ու Եվրոպային, որ Ռուսների պատերազմի հետևանքով դանդաղեցրել են ՆԱՏՈ-յին Վրաստանի անդամագրման գործընթացը ու ստացվում է, որ Ռուսաստանի պայքարը «իզուր չի անցել»:

Բացի դրանից, Վրաստանի նախագահի ադմինիստրացիան հայտարարություն կտարածի, որով բողոքում է The Wall Street Journal-ի մեջ գտած նրա խոսքերի աղավաղման դեմ: Մասնավորապես, նա ասել է. «Վրաստանի համար մեծ ողբերգություն կլինի, եթե նա չանդամագրվի ՆԱՏՈ-յին»:




> Администрация президента Грузии обвиняет The Wall Street Journal в искажении слов президента
> * Jul. 20th, 2009 at 7:02 PM
> 
> Администрация президента Грузии обвиняет The Wall Street Journal в искажении слов президента. Об этом сообщает «Грузия Online» со ссылкой на агентство «ЭкспрессНьюс».
> По информации администрации президента, журналист The Wall Street Journal действительно записал интервью с президентом Саакашвили, однако слова президента в указанном интервью пустил в собственной интерпретации.
> Как заявляют в администрации, в ходе интервью Михаил Саакашвили заявил: «Если Грузия не сможет вступить в НАТО, это будет большой трагедией для страны». Указанная фраза же в интервью вышла в следующей интерпретации: «Надежда на вступление в НАТО почти умерла». В связи с вышеуказанным, администрация президента Грузии намерена сделать специально заявление.


http://www.apsny.ge/2009/pol/1248139799.php


Նախագահս հենց նոր ելույթ ունեցավ Վրաստանի Հանրապետության պառլամենտում, 5-10 րոպեից կսկսվի բանավեճը:

Ծայրահեղ ընդդիմադիր Մաեստրո ալիքը ստացել է լիցենզիա արբանյակային հեռարձակման համար: 

Բայդենը կլինի Վրաստանում վաղը:

----------


## Marduk

Artgeo

*Վոլ Սթրիթ Ջորնալում պատահական խեղաթյուրումներ չեն լինում*:
Այնպես որ կարծում եմ Սաակաշիվլուն են բան են ուզում հասկացնեն, էն էլ երևի իրան չհասկացողի տեղ է դնում:

----------


## Artgeo

Վրաստանի տարածքում՝ մասնավորապես Հարավային Օսիայում մի քանի օր է պայթյուններ են տեղի ունենում: Այսօր ՌԴ-ի Պաշտպանության նախարարությունը հաղորդագրություն է տարածել, ըստ որի «նրանք պատրաստ են կրկին կանգնել խաղաղ քնած օս բնակչության արթնացնողների դեմ»

 ••  *Սեղմել՝ ցույց տալու համար*Министерство обороны РФ выразило озабоченность обстрелами Южной Осетии с грузинской территории и пообещало в случае их продолжения "применить все имеющиеся силы и средства" для защиты граждан республики и российских военнослужащих.
http://lenta.ru/news/2009/08/01/answer/

----------


## Artgeo

*Transcript: George Stephanopoulos Interviews Russian President Dmitry Medvedev*




> MEDVEDEV: Basically I did answer it already. But I will be happy to give you another answer, but it's totally trivial, but also very true. The decision is taken by the person who is designated to do it by law. If you consider the questions of foreign and domestic politics, the defense, the security. This is only the President. And nobody else. I maybe would be glad to share it with someone else., especially in very dramatic periods. Like August 2008, when the well known conflict in the caucusus took place. But I cannot state that that decision was not taken by me, or I bear the responsibility for that with other colleagues like Putin or others. I do hold personally the responsibility for that. And I'm not ashamed of that decision. But I would say the most important and most complicated decisions I have to take myself.


Ինչպես գիտեք, անգլերենս էնքան էլ լավ չի, բայց ինչքանով հասկանում եմ, թարգմանեմ։

«Ես ու միայն ես եմ որոշում կայացրել Վրաստանի վրա հարձակվելու վերաբերյալ։ Պուծինը որևէ դեր չունի դրա մեջ։ Ես եմ հրաման տվել սկսել պատերազմ, որի հետևանքով Վրաստանում 228 խաղաղ բնակիչ, 146 զինվոր և 14 ոստիկան է մահացել, ավելի քան 26 000 մարդ մինչ օրս փախստականի կարգավիճակում է։ Ամբողջ պատասխանատվությունը վերցնում եմ իմ վրա, հպարտ եմ դրանով, գոհ եմ ինձնից։ Ես դեմք եմ, Պուծինը մոտս աշխատում ա։» 
http://abcnews.go.com/GMA/transcript...0348116&page=2

----------

